# Ciao ciao.



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.



ma dai!
e da quando le voci non omologate si occupano dei fastidi altrui?
buone cose anche a te


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.



Ma dove vai, essù! Sarà che c'ho poco acume, ma secondo me è assurdo. Il gioco è così: tu dai un sacco di bastonate e alcune te le danno, non è grave, no?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.





1,2,3,4.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.


le voci non omologate sono sempre state ben accolte. Personalmente credo che anche tu come tutti possa dare un contributo a questo forum. Ho condiviso spesso il tuo pensiero ma ho anche notato un cambiamento negli ultimi tempi nel modo di esprimerti che sinceramente non condivido.
era come se ti fossi messo in mente di creare confusione insultando gratuitamente e soprattutto raccogliendo provocazioni gratuite che se ignorate si sarebbero smorzate.
il JB di qualche settimana fá mi piaceva di più..
in bocca al lupo e se cambi idea ci trovi qui


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.


mavalà, dai. 
a parte che sei il primo che m'ha detto che il mio orientamento sessuale è un valore aggiunto :carneval: ma poi suvvia, dovessi andarmene io tutte le volte che qualcuno me ne dice una contro sarei già andato a stare con i pinguini al polo sud!
se resti ti insegno a abbinare contemporaneamente il calzino a scarpa e pantalone :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 1,2,3,4.



Vedo che il casino che hai creato ieri ti ha fatto divertire......


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

ma che delusione:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedo che il casino che hai creato ieri ti ha fatto divertire......


Il casino creato ieri, è stato creato alla luce di chi per me è uno stronzo. 

I numeri di adesso sono una convenienza da sfruttare.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

premetto che mi dispiace quando qualcuno va via perché si perde comunque una voce;
ma questa maniera di fare la vittima con un messaggio di addio è patetica e di un'incoerenza assoluta.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Eddai Joey.
Essù.
Non fare lo scemo di guerra.












(non mostrizzarmi, paura)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.



eddai, che l'atteggiamento da vittima non ti si addice proprio
piuttosto passami il link della musica che ti sei sparato negli ultimi giorni, che deve essere strepitosa


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il casino creato ieri, è stato creato alla luce di chi per me è uno stronzo.
> 
> I numeri di adesso sono una convenienza da sfruttare.


I numeri sono una ridicola presa per il culo.
l'apertura di ieri una provocazione nella quale JB é caduto e questo mi ha stupito.
in generale trovo le provocazioni delle bambinate. C'é sempre la sensazione che vi misurate chi c'è l'ha più lungo...
al primo intervento di massi fede secondo me quel tre ad andava chiuso. L'ha i fatto quando ormai si era detto il peggio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eddai Joey.
> Essù.
> Non fare lo scemo di guerra.


divina, non ti avevo ancora letto e ho cominciato come te


eddai....

jesus

:mrgreen:




paura


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> il JB di qualche settimana fá mi piaceva di più..


condivido e speo che torni, spero che questa sia solo una sfuriata. Può succedere.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eddai, che l'atteggiamento da vittima non ti si addice proprio


j.b. non fare la checca isterica, su. :singleeye:
:mrgreen:
guarda, se non ti interessa l'abbinamento del calzino vado fortissimo anche in rutti e sputi. suvvia.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eddai, che l'atteggiamento da vittima non ti si addice proprio
> piuttosto passami il link della musica che ti sei sparato negli ultimi giorni, che *deve essere strepitosa*




Strepitosa un par di palle.

Ma l'hai letto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> j.b. non fare la checca isterica, su. :singleeye:
> :mrgreen:
> guarda, se non ti interessa l'abbinamento del calzino vado fortissimo anche *in rutti e sputi*. suvvia.



posso prenotarti per il prossimo concerto metal? :mrgreen:

giuro che non è perchè sei gay


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

...però ... quando me ne sono andato io qualche giorno non mi avete scritto tutti "essù" "eddai" "suvvia"... 

sono un po' geloso... :blank:


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> divina, non ti avevo ancora letto e ho cominciato come te
> 
> 
> eddai....
> ...



:festa::dito::girlhaha:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ...però ... quando me ne sono andato io qualche giorno non mi avete scritto tutti "essù" "eddai" "suvvia"...
> 
> sono un po' geloso... :blank:


ma se basta che ti allontani un giorno iniziamo tutte a chiedere di te?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Strepitosa un par di palle.
> 
> Ma l'hai letto?



dici che era un filino sopra le righe?
non è che prima fosse mai stato pucci pucci , però


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> *j.b. non fare la checca isterica, su.* :singleeye:
> :mrgreen:
> guarda, se non ti interessa l'abbinamento del calzino vado fortissimo anche in rutti e sputi. suvvia.




cristo!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> j.b. non fare la checca isterica, su. :singleeye:
> :mrgreen:
> guarda, se non ti interessa l'abbinamento del calzino vado *fortissimo anche in rutti e sputi. suvvia*.


sto cambiando idea:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> I numeri sono una ridicola presa per il culo.
> l'apertura di ieri una provocazione nella quale JB é caduto e questo mi ha stupito.
> in generale trovo le provocazioni delle bambinate. C'é sempre la sensazione che vi misurate chi c'è l'ha più lungo...
> al primo intervento di massi fede secondo me quel tre ad andava chiuso. L'ha i fatto quando ormai si era detto il peggio.



Tesoro io ad un certo orario chiudo internet, datti una calmata eh! si si lo so che sei calma non lo scrivere. Stamattina ho letto ed ho chiuso. Ma mi tocca anche darti le spiegazioni eh! ma chi me lo fa fare? Ma si sicuramente il 3D che ho chiuso non lo hai letto, quindi non conosci le motivazioni o alcune motivazioni. Vai a leggere. 

Mizzica! J and bì voleva provocare? azzo! non lo avevo capito eh. O voleva prendere per il culo? 

farfalla quando ero un ragazzino si, magari e sbagliando noi maschietti c'è lo misuravamo, non ti dico chi lo aveva più lungo però. Ora tranquilla che lo facciamo misurare. 

Per ultimo, evitiamo di scrivere quando manca l'attore principale, direi che nonostante a parere mio non sia degno di rispetto, io abbia quella educazione che mi porta a non parlare se lui non c'è.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dici che era un filino sopra le righe?
> non è che prima fosse mai stato pucci pucci , però



ma quale pucci pucci, mica è _ricchione ops_. 


Scusa, non ho resistito. :risata:
Eddai, torna


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> condivido e speo che torni, spero che questa sia solo una sfuriata. Può succedere.


eccome se può. Credo che abbiamo sbarellato tutti, almeno una volta. A parte Minerva, ovvio.(Min lo sai che ti voglio bene).
Oh Joey, te lo dico sinceramente: io non ho alcun rancore, nè incazzatura. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro io ad un certo orario chiudo internet, datti una calmata eh! si si lo so che sei calma non lo scrivere. Stamattina ho letto ed ho chiuso. Ma mi tocca anche darti le spiegazioni eh! ma chi me lo fa fare? Ma si sicuramente il 3D che ho chiuso non lo hai letto, quindi non conosci le motivazioni o alcune motivazioni. Vai a leggere.
> 
> Mizzica! *J and bì voleva provocare*? azzo! *non lo avevo capito eh.* O voleva prendere per il culo?
> 
> ...



infatti tu non capisci mai un cazzo di niente di nulla

ora toccherà a me ricordartelo...uff

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro io ad un certo orario chiudo internet, datti una calmata eh! si si lo so che sei calma non lo scrivere. Stamattina ho letto ed ho chiuso. Ma mi tocca anche darti le spiegazioni eh! ma chi me lo fa fare? Ma si sicuramente il 3D che ho chiuso non lo hai letto, quindi non conosci le motivazioni o alcune motivazioni. Vai a leggere.
> 
> Mizzica! J and bì voleva provocare? azzo! non lo avevo capito eh. O voleva prendere per il culo?
> 
> ...


Provocava lui provocavi tu.
non ti ho chiesto spiegazioni ho detto la mia.
altra regola del forum si può scrivere solo se chi apre il tre ad é online...scusa non lo sapevo


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dici che era un filino sopra le righe?
> non è che prima fosse mai stato pucci pucci , però


no, non è mai stato dentro le righe e ci piace ( alle Divine, parlo per loro), per questo.
Se fosse stato pucci...:bleah:

Ma ultimamente è...























Ecco. Chi cazzo è ?

A già. Legione. Il maligno.


Si Divina, l'ho trovato, pur in tutto il suo splendidume che mai e poi mai è stato messo in discussione, un filino (per usare un eufemismo) eccessivo. Ma sempre splendidume ovviamente, ci tengo a sottolinearlo.
:leccaculo:










ora mi mostrizza. Me lo sento.


Paura fifa a manetta.

:scared:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti tu non capisci mai un cazzo di niente di nulla
> 
> ora toccherà a me ricordartelo...uff
> 
> :mrgreen:



Mi hai fatto andare di traverso l'aranciata! ti perdono e ti bacio con le labbra sporche.

Giuro che se fai quello che hai promesso,  mi taglio la ciolla. lo giuro!


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti tu non capisci mai un cazzo di niente di nulla
> 
> ora toccherà a me ricordartelo...uff
> 
> :mrgreen:




 Vedrò che posso fare


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

Se questa decisione è tassativa...
non concordo ...
ma poco importa 
at salut..!!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provocava lui provocavi tu.
> non ti ho chiesto spiegazioni ho detto la mia.
> altra regola del forum si può scrivere solo se chi apre il tre ad é online...scusa non lo sapevo



Hai detto la tua sbagliando.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti tu non capisci mai un cazzo di niente di nulla
> 
> ora toccherà a me ricordartelo...uff
> 
> :mrgreen:




quoto!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sempre perché il gioco non é misuriamocelo e si possono esprimere opinioni ho preso un rubino che in mezzo agli smeraldi da un tocco di colore. Grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dici che era un filino sopra le righe?
> non è che prima fosse mai stato pucci pucci , però


Infatti sta cosa fa un poco ridere. Io sono quello che sono e leggere di un me diverso da gente che mi legge forse da manco un paio di mesi è ridicolo a voler essere di manica larga.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai detto la tua sbagliando.


ma sbagliando per chi? Per te? Cercherò di recuperare il brutto voto alla prossima interrogazione maestro.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti sta cosa fa un poco ridere. Io sono quello che sono e leggere di un me diverso da gente che mi legge forse da manco un paio di mesi è ridicolo a voler essere di manica larga.


1.2.3.4.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccome se può. Credo che abbiamo sbarellato tutti, almeno una volta. A parte Minerva, ovvio.(Min lo sai che ti voglio bene).
> Oh Joey, te lo dico sinceramente: io non ho alcun rancore, nè incazzatura. Ci mancherebbe.


non gliel'ha fatta...gli uomini:mrgreen:
tutta una scena per non pagarmi la sciueps


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma sbagliando per chi? Per te? Cercherò di recuperare il brutto voto alla prossima interrogazione maestro.



farfalla ultimamente secondo me tu veramente non capisci eh.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti sta cosa fa un poco ridere. Io sono quello che sono e leggere di un me diverso da gente che mi legge forse da manco un paio di mesi è ridicolo a voler essere di manica larga.


Puoi negare che hai cambiato decisamente il modo di esprimerti?
sei sempre stato duro e deciso ma mai pesante nei termini....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla ultimamente secondo me tu veramente non capisci eh.



Anche tu secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliel'ha fatta...gli uomini:mrgreen:
> tutta una scena per non pagarmi la sciueps



alpha.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliel'ha fatta...gli uomini:mrgreen:
> tutta una scena per non pagarmi la sciueps


va bene, ma si scrive sciuep*p*s. non ti si può leggere :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti sta cosa fa un poco ridere. Io sono quello che sono e leggere di un me diverso da gente che mi legge forse da manco un paio di mesi è ridicolo a voler essere di manica larga.


magari te ne ricordassi pure tu quando incidi le lapidi.(faccina che so che ti ruga):mrgreen:


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla ultimamente secondo me tu veramente non capisci eh.




Jesus


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

scusa ma preferirei mantenere le distanze....non sei più mio amico:mrgreen: 





passante ha detto:


> va bene, ma si scrive sciuep*p*s. non ti si può leggere :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi negare che hai cambiato decisamente il modo di esprimerti?
> sei sempre stato duro e deciso ma mai pesante nei termini....



E' da una vita che è maleducato e con forme ed insulti che vanno oltre l'educazione. Ne sono esempi Circe Diletta ed io stesso, e non da alcune settimane ma da sempre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti sta cosa fa un poco ridere. Io sono quello che sono e leggere di un me diverso da gente che mi legge forse da manco un paio di mesi è ridicolo a voler essere di manica larga.




cazzo, che coccolone mi hai fatto prendere a palesarti così all'improvviso :condom:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccome se può. Credo che abbiamo sbarellato tutti, almeno una volta. A parte Minerva, ovvio.(Min lo sai che ti voglio bene).
> Oh Joey, te lo dico sinceramente: io non ho alcun rancore, nè incazzatura. Ci mancherebbe.


Ma come no? A me QUESTE sono le minchiate che mi fanno realmente dubitare dell'onestà di chi sta qua sopra. Ma poi quale sbarellare? Ma dei server e di chi li paga ne vogliamo parlare e dici a me che non sei incazzata (o non lo eri
ieri) e chi ha sbarellato dove!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliel'ha fatta...gli uomini:mrgreen:
> tutta una scena per non pagarmi la sciueps


Lo lascio a te. La monta mi chiama. Quella inglese, ovviamente:mrgreen: ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche tu secondo me


qui parte la ola


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Jesus
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Hai depilato la patata?


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma preferirei mantenere le distanze....non sei più mio amico:mrgreen:


:unhappy:


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cazzo, che coccolone mi hai fatto prendere a palesarti così all'improvviso :condom:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> qui parte la ola



Non essendoci altro da partire..


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai depilato la patata?



non lo saprai mai.

E' il nono segreto di Tebina da Fatima


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi negare che hai cambiato decisamente il modo di esprimerti?
> sei sempre stato duro e deciso ma mai pesante nei termini....


Ma il problema è la terminologia o il messaggio? Se sono duro nei termini, se lo sono stato o lo
sarò, forse, c'è sempre, sempre un motivo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> alpha.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> non lo saprai mai.
> 
> E' il nono segreto di Fatima



:mrgreen::mrgreen: Tebastra sei!! flap flap..




Tump

No aspè che tump e tump. SBADABAMMMM!! vado a vedermi la mezzora di film che mi manca. :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6347



Mi piace il dolore, ma non ti cedo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

comunque questa è fortissima:rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, *nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente.* Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il problema è la terminologia o il messaggio? Se sono duro nei termini, se lo sono stato o lo
> sarò, forse, c'è sempre, sempre un motivo.


La terminologia. La tua schiettezza mi é sempre piaciuta. I termini volgari usati di continuo a me infastidiscono usati da te e da chiunque altro


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il problema è la terminologia o il messaggio? Se sono duro nei termini, se lo sono stato o lo
> sarò, forse, c'è sempre, sempre un motivo.



ma dai, un conto è dar delle staffilate, dure quanto vuoi, un conto è tirar mazzate pesanti solo per offendere. Non ho dubbi, la differenza la conosci.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provocava lui provocavi tu.
> non ti ho chiesto spiegazioni ho detto la mia.
> altra regola del forum si può scrivere solo se chi apre il tre ad é online...scusa non lo sapevo


Comunque tengo a prescisare che Ultimo ed il thread (1234) di ieri non c'entrano nulla con l'idea di andarmene. Figurati se mi metto
a fare a chi piscia più lontano con Ultimo (...) o se un Massinfedele qualsiasi
potrebbe mai causarmi disagio oltre a palesare il suo.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

va ben, qui si sottovaluta l'importanza del calzino. vado a piangere sul fatto che min non mi fa più suo amico. ciao


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> va ben, qui si sottovaluta l'importanza del calzino. vado a piangere sul fatto che min non mi fa più suo amico. ciao


credevo fossi un gay di quelli tutti bon ton e mi rutti come un camionista:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque tengo a prescisare che Ultimo ed il thread (1234) di ieri non c'entrano nulla con l'idea di andarmene. Figurati se mi metto
> *a fare a chi piscia più lontano con Ultimo (...) o se un Massinfedele qualsiasi*
> potrebbe mai causarmi disagio oltre a palesare il suo.


Però l'hai fatto. Ignorare sarebbe stato meglio. Sempre a mio parere..


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La terminologia. La tua schiettezza mi é sempre piaciuta. I termini volgari usati di continuo a me infastidiscono usati da te e da chiunque altro





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dai, un conto è dar delle staffilate, dure quanto vuoi, un conto è tirar mazzate pesanti solo per offendere. Non ho dubbi, la differenza la conosci.


Le mazzate pesanti voialtre non avete idea di cosa siano. Mi riferisco soprattutto a Farfy che sta qui da prima di Anna e sa benissimo che qua qualcuna s'è presa pure della puttana, tanto per dire. Se uso dei termini forti e le
persone si offendono è perchè evidentemente (imho) in quel momento tanto si meritano, che non sono
per gli asini i confetti, come si dice. Che poi è tutto relativo, c'è 'gente' che se la
prende per quattro numeri, per dire.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credevo fossi un gay di quelli tutti bon ton e mi rutti come un camionista:unhappy:


sì, ma un camionista puccettoso ld:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il problema è la terminologia o il messaggio? Se sono duro nei termini, se lo sono stato o lo sarò, forse, c'è sempre, sempre un motivo.



una mia personale considerazione

hai affermato che in una donna apprezzi il cervello e il suo modo di usarlo
deduco che le donne (in questo caso avatarre virtuali) con cui scambi più di due battute sul tempo godano in qualche modo della tua considerazione

tipo minerva e sbriciolata: sono due ottime teste e ottime interlocutrici, con cui hai molto interagito

quindi nella tenzone virtuale non trovo cosa buona da parte del tuo acume abbassare il tiro a battute sul culo o sulla menopausa perchè non influiscono sulla capacità di ragionare
è come se io dicessi a ultimo che non capisce un cazzo perchè ce l'ha lungo 3cm in tiro (ciao Clà :mrgreen


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque tengo a prescisare che Ultimo ed il thread (1234) di ieri non c'entrano nulla con l'idea di andarmene. Figurati se mi metto
> a fare a chi piscia più lontano con Ultimo (...) o se un Massinfedele qualsiasi
> potrebbe mai causarmi disagio oltre a palesare il suo.


Per quanto possa valere la mia opinione...mi dispiacerebbe vederti andare via. 
Nonostante non apprezzi certe tue uscite.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le mazzate pesanti voialtre non avete idea di cosa siano. Mi riferisco soprattutto a Farfy che sta qui da prima di Anna e sa benissimo che qua qualcuna s'è presa pure della puttana, tanto per dire. Se uso dei termini forti e le
> persone si offendono è perchè evidentemente (imho) in quel momento tanto si meritano, che non sono
> per gli asini i confetti, come si dice. Che poi è tutto relativo, c'è 'gente' che se la
> prende per quattro numeri, per dire.


Una puttana ogni 30 interventi posso criticarla ma passi....
5 parolacce in ogni intervento moltiplicato per tutti gli interventi, no.

sui 4 numeri ti ho dato ragione dall'inizio


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6347


oddio, il dr who! ho una cotta per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però l'hai fatto. Ignorare sarebbe stato meglio. Sempre a mio parere..


Ultimo l'ignorerei volentieri se non fosse che veleggia di topic in topic scrivendo le sue fesserie e, purtroppo, me lo ritrovo
spesso sotto il naso, però per Massi il discorso è diverso, lui non scriveva ed è arrivato su quel thread APPOSTA per me. Infatti ho cominciato a scrivere quando è arrivato lui, mica prima. E se uno viene solo per te che fai, lo deludi? Ennò, io non sono così, Farfalla. Anche se non ho considerato poi che i server non li pago io (...)


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> oddio, il dr who! ho una cotta per te.



ricambiatissima... :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo l'ignorerei volentieri se non fosse che veleggia di topic in topic scrivendo le sue fesserie e, purtroppo, me lo ritrovo
> spesso sotto il naso, però per Massi il discorso è diverso, lui non scriveva ed è arrivato su quel thread APPOSTA per me. Infatti ho cominciato a scrivere quando è arrivato lui, mica prima. E se uno viene solo per te che fai, lo deludi? Ennò, io non sono così, Farfalla. Anche se non ho considerato poi che i server non li pago io (...)


La delusione per lui sarebbe stato l'essere ignorato..... 
A volte il silenzio é molto meglio...
dopodiché anch'io fatico a non rispondere alle provocazioni ma se rispondo e reputo l'altro un imbecille non mi abbassò al suo livello e cerco di far notare la differenza tra lui è me


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una mia personale considerazione
> 
> hai affermato che in una donna apprezzi il cervello e il suo modo di usarlo
> deduco che le donne (in questo caso avatarre virtuali) con cui scambi più di due battute sul tempo godano in qualche modo della tua considerazione
> ...


Minerva non tanto, ma Sbriciolata da sto punto di vista è stata realmente una delusione. Affatto onesta, intellettualmente, ma avrei già dovuto capirlo quando mi chiese di non demolirle l'autostima che ruotava tutto intorno a lì.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minerva non tanto, ma Sbriciolata da sto punto di vista è stata realmente una delusione. Affatto onesta, intellettualmente, ma avrei già dovuto capirlo quando mi chiese di non demolirle l'autostima che ruotava tutto intorno a lì.


joey senti; se vuoi rimanere fa piacere ma non reiterare con le scemenze che la gente si merita i tuoi omaggi.
hai dato prova  di non reggere un quarto di quello che hai "regalato" tu in questi mesi.
se azzeriamo  si va avanti , altrimenti meglio perderti ma veramente.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La delusione per lui sarebbe stato l'essere ignorato.....
> A volte il silenzio é molto meglio...
> dopodiché anch'io fatico a non rispondere alle provocazioni ma se rispondo e reputo l'altro un imbecille non mi abbassò al suo livello e cerco di far notare la differenza tra lui è me


Farfy, ma tu credi realmente che i tuoi schemi comportamentali in date situazioni mi si adattino o siano per me i migliori possibili?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfy, ma tu credi realmente che i tuoi schemi comportamentali in date situazioni mi si adattino o siano per me i migliori possibili?


Assolutamente no.
per quel che può valere e te ne può fregare ti avrei apprezzato di più
dopodiché é giusto che ti comporti come meglio credi e ti fa stare meglio


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le mazzate pesanti voialtre non avete idea di cosa siano. Mi riferisco soprattutto a Farfy che sta qui da prima di Anna e sa benissimo che qua qualcuna s'è presa pure della puttana, tanto per dire. Se uso dei termini forti e le
> persone si offendono è perchè evidentemente (imho) in quel momento tanto si meritano, che non sono
> per gli asini i confetti, come si dice. Che poi è tutto relativo, c'è 'gente' che se la
> prende per quattro numeri, per dire.



sì, ho letto alcune cose peggiori nel Mausoleo, ma che vuol dire? Ultimamente sembra davvero che tu abbia bisogno di un esorcismo! Quoto Farfalla sulla volgarità, gratuita e insopportabile. Sui 4 numeri, dovrebbe essere chiaro cosa ne penso.


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfy, ma tu credi realmente che i tuoi schemi comportamentali in date situazioni mi si adattino o siano per me i migliori possibili?


Oh,starai scherzando vero?Vuoi lasciarmi qui da solo,in questo covo di represse,chiaccherone,adulatori da strapazzo?:rotfl:Sei l'unica persona con la quale son riuscito a non litigare e te ne vai?Ma dai non fare lo stronzo,ci aspettano tanti scazzi,prese per il culo,insulti,parolacce,offese,fai il serio.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> joey senti; se vuoi rimanere fa piacere ma non reiterare con le scemenze che la gente si merita i tuoi omaggi.
> hai dato prova  di non reggere un quarto di quello che hai "regalato" tu in questi mesi.
> se azzeriamo  si va avanti , altrimenti meglio perderti ma veramente.


Ma non ho dato prova di non reggere nulla. Sono qui d'altra parte. Non sono stato sottoposto
a chissà quale stress. Se me ne vado, o me ne andrò, è perchè voialtre vorreste un clima da oratorio
fatto di buona creanza e consigli del cazzo dove il massimo del discolo è Oscuro che ogni tanto si lancia alla cieca contro qualcuno e con
la classe di sstegno per Ultimo e tutta la pletora di palesissimi dementi che sono quissù perchè siamo buoni e di
buone maniere.


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ho dato prova di non reggere nulla. Sono qui d'altra parte. Non sono stato sottoposto
> a chissà quale stress. Se me ne vado, o me ne andrò, è perchè voialtre vorreste un clima da oratorio
> fatto di buona creanza e consigli del cazzo dove il massimo del discolo è Oscuro che ogni tanto si lancia alla cieca contro qualcuno e con
> la classe di sstegno er Ultimo e tutta la letora di palesissimi dementi che sono quissù perchè siamo buoni e di
> buone maniere.


Ecco non riesci neanche ad insultarmi,:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ho letto alcune cose peggiori nel Mausoleo, ma che vuol dire? Ultimamente sembra davvero che tu abbia bisogno di un esorcismo! Quoto Farfalla sulla volgarità, gratuita e insopportabile. Sui 4 numeri, dovrebbe essere chiaro cosa ne penso.


Anna ma ti ho detto o no che siamo agli opposti?


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ho dato prova di non reggere nulla. Sono qui d'altra parte. Non sono stato sottoposto
> a chissà quale stress. Se me ne vado, o me ne andrò, è perchè voialtre vorreste un clima da oratorio
> fatto di buona creanza e consigli del cazzo dove il massimo del discolo è Oscuro che ogni tanto si lancia alla cieca contro qualcuno e con
> la classe di sstegno er Ultimo e tutta la letora di palesissimi dementi che sono quissù perchè siamo buoni e di
> buone maniere.


vedo che continui a pensare di sapere che cosa vorrei io senza averne la pallida idea.
l'unica cosa certa è che se avessi mai fatto un saluto patetico tipo questo mi avresti (giustamente) presa in giro alla grande.
sarai acuto ma ti manca un briciolo di autoironia.stammi bene


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anna ma ti ho detto o no che siamo agli opposti?


ma sì che lo hai detto e, un po' che non c'ho l'acume, e un po' che forse, forse, un conto è essere diversi, e un conto è sopportare mari di insulti e volgarità che invece di efatizzare un contenuto lo affossano. Magari. Poi, come t'ho detto più di una volta, e tu l'acume ce l'hai, fai come ti pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedo che continui a pensare di sapere che cosa vorrei io senza averne la pallida idea.
> l'unica cosa certa è che se avessi mai fatto un saluto patetico tipo questo mi avresti (giustamente) presa in giro alla grande.
> sarai acuto ma ti manca un briciolo di autoironia.stammi bene


Ma io ti prendo in giro alla grande giacchè quasi qualsiasi cosa scrivi o è una forzatura o è una fesseria toutcourt dettata dalla tua testa piena di paranoie e preconcetti, ben più di questo thread che, alla peggio (o meglio), finirà con un ciao e buonanotte.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ho dato prova di non reggere nulla. Sono qui d'altra parte. Non sono stato sottoposto
> a chissà quale stress. Se me ne vado, o me ne andrò, è perchè voialtre vorreste un clima da oratorio
> fatto di buona creanza e consigli del cazzo dove il massimo del discolo è Oscuro che ogni tanto si lancia alla cieca contro qualcuno e con
> la classe di sstegno per Ultimo e tutta la pletora di palesissimi dementi che sono quissù perchè siamo buoni e di
> buone maniere.


Non frequento oratori da almeno 30 anni. Secondo me e qui la chiudo, non é necessario insultare per esprimere il proprio disaccordo. Riesco a confrontarmi senza scendere nella volgaritá e non credo di essere più in gamba di te o di chiunque altro qui dentro


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sì che lo hai detto e, un po' che non c'ho l'acume, e un po' che forse, forse, un conto è essere diversi, e un conto è sopportare mari di insulti e volgarità che invece di efatizzare un contenuto lo affossano. Magari. Poi, come t'ho detto più di una volta, e tu l'acume ce l'hai, fai come ti pare.


Ma tu non hai dovuto sopportare nulla, smettila. Se me la prendo con qualcuno e lo brutalizzo in quel momento serve eccome e più a lui che non a me, e non ci vuol molto a capire che un conto sei tu che leggi
spassionatamente ed un altro è uno affogato nella propria merda e manco è tanto
intelligente da rendersene conto. Dovrebbero darmi il premio mecenate 2013 appena iniziato, e invece mi tocca pure spiegare e spiegare e spiegare a voialtri buonimanieristi equosolidali del cazzo )).


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non frequento oratori da almeno 30 anni. Secondo me e qui la chiudo, non é necessario insultare per esprimere il proprio disaccordo. Riesco a confrontarmi senza scendere nella volgaritá e non credo di essere più in gamba di te o di chiunque altro qui dentro


Ah, io manco, però ho fatto il lupetto. Vabbè. Grazie comunque.


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Ahhaha*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, io manco, però ho fatto il lupetto. Vabbè. Grazie comunque.


Mi son beccato il terzo rosso,:rotfl:avete voluto la guerra?l'avrete.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Io svanisco. A presto (spero)


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sì, ma un camionista puccettoso ld:


chiunque tu sia, che mi hai disapprovato queta risposta dimostri, davvero, di non avere capito un cazzo. un cazzo di me, un cazzo di quello che ho risposto a JB nell'altro 3D e pure in questo. non c'era proprio niente da disapprovare.


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Per quanto possa valere la mia opinione...mi dispiacerebbe vederti andare via.
> Nonostante non apprezzi certe tue uscite.


grazie per il rosso anonimo :up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

anche a me, ero in ansia:mrgreen:
ben gentile


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> chiunque tu sia, che mi hai disapprovato queta risposta dimostri, davvero, di non avere capito un cazzo. un cazzo di me, un cazzo di quello che ho risposto a JB nell'altro 3D e pure in questo. non c'era proprio niente da disapprovare.



vediamo di bilanciare, anche se la forza smeraldina di Tebina credo sia...


nulla come le tipe di lothar


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> grazie per il rosso anonimo :up:


e idem come passante


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me, ero in ansia:mrgreen:
> ben gentile


e idem 3 il ritorno


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> e idem come passante


grazie del pensiero :mrgreen: io non posso bilanciare nessuno, almeno per ora.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

C'è qualcuno che sta ricaricando il fucile a pallettoni per poter rubinare qualcuno. E lo fa comunque col rosso, che simpatico rubinatore random :mrgreen:. 

bye davvero


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chissá chi é il demente che si sta divertendo


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che sta ricaricando il fucile a pallettoni per poter rubinare qualcuno. E lo fa comunque col rosso, che simpatico rubinatore random :mrgreen:.
> 
> bye davvero



e pure a te un verde tebina


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chissá chi é il demente che si sta divertendo



uff...a te l'avevo già dato il verde tebina


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque tengo a prescisare che Ultimo ed il thread (1234) di ieri non c'entrano nulla con l'idea di andarmene. Figurati se mi metto
> a fare a chi piscia più lontano con Ultimo (...) o se un Massinfedele qualsiasi
> potrebbe mai causarmi disagio oltre a palesare il suo.



Bhe.. certo, come volevasi palesare nel tuo saluto. :mrgreen::mrgreen: ma statti almeno muto. maschio alpha! ora maligno.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> e idem 3 il ritorno


sai che non occorre...e poi spiace ma ti escono grigi:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Chissá chi é il demente che si sta divertendo


Ne e ho presi 3...siamo alle solite.


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> e idem come passante


grazie 
contraccambio

edit:
 anche se il tuo smeraldo è grigio 
bigiotteria? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> e pure a te un verde tebina


tebina, tu spari grigio :risata::risata::risata:


io ti ricambio col verde, io. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una mia personale considerazione
> 
> hai affermato che in una donna apprezzi il cervello e il suo modo di usarlo
> deduco che le donne (in questo caso avatarre virtuali) con cui scambi più di due battute sul tempo godano in qualche modo della tua considerazione
> ...



Sei fantastica!!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> uff...a te l'avevo già dato il verde tebina


Veramente dai il grigio non il verde


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Simyy*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tebina, tu spari grigio :risata::risata::risata:


Due per aver difeso jb ieri,e uno oggi per avergli chiesto di rimanere,vergognatevi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

tebe fa la generosa e poi ha questi cosi loffi:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due per aver difeso jb ieri,e uno oggi per avergli chiesto di rimanere,vergognatevi.


perché lo dici a me? Anche io voglio che rimanga, certo non ti rubinerei per questo...anzi, come già detto, io non ti rubino proprio comunque...


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non occorre...e poi spiace ma ti escono grigi:mrgreen:



ecco. Lo sapevo. Devo usare di più la mia parte buona. Come Tebe ho già esaurito tutte le munizioni.

ma è grigio topo o un bel grigio argento che vira sul brillantinato?


----------



## Tebina (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe fa la generosa e poi ha questi cosi loffi:mrgreen:


ma veramente.
Che palle.

Sto alter ego della cippa è proprio rachitico.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma alla fine che fa ?
va o rimane?


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due per aver difeso jb ieri,e uno oggi per avergli chiesto di rimanere,vergognatevi.


boh io gli ho detto di non andarsene e sono stato rubinato sulla battuta del camionista. eppure il camionista puccettoso è un must dell'immaginario gay :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due per aver difeso jb ieri,e uno oggi per avergli chiesto di rimanere,vergognatevi.


mi associo, vergognatevi :mrgreen:

cioè: che ti abbiano rubinato per quel che hai scritto a diletta è il colmo dei colmi


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai dovuto sopportare nulla, smettila. Se me la prendo con qualcuno e lo brutalizzo in quel momento serve eccome e più a lui che non a me, e non ci vuol molto a capire che un conto sei tu che leggi
> spassionatamente ed un altro è uno affogato nella propria merda e manco è tanto
> intelligente da rendersene conto. Dovrebbero darmi il premio mecenate 2013 appena iniziato, e invece mi tocca pure spiegare e spiegare e spiegare a voialtri buonimanieristi equosolidali del cazzo )).


hm, acciderbolina, mica intendevo dire che ho dovuto sopportare insulti che tu hai fatto a me. 
Per il resto, beh, io continuo a pensare che la schiettezza e l'incisività siano una cosa e gli insulti un'altra. Grazie per l'equosolidale che però volgerò a "equosolidale della patata". Libera of course. :mrgreen:

Free potato! Organic potato now! Free organic potato forever!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi mica ho capito, Chiara, perchè esattamente se una donna mi piace nel cervello non posso far battute sul suo culo o la sua età. Senza contare che di Minerva non é che mi piacesse il cervello, ma solo che è piena di complessi.


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi associo, vergognatevi :mrgreen:
> 
> cioè: che ti abbiano rubinato per quel che hai scritto a diletta è il colmo dei colmi


Si,mi rubinate per  jb,e non quando apro un 3d per disquisire sulle vostre natiche più o meno delicate.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Ab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché lo dici a me? Anche io voglio che rimanga, certo non ti rubinerei per questo...anzi, come già detto, io non ti rubino proprio comunque...


Scusami,non mi riferivo a te.Adesso sono consapevole dell'enorme simpatia che provi per oscuro,da quando ho cambiato avatar.....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mi rubinate per  jb,e non quando apro un 3d per disquisire sulle vostre natiche più o meno delicate.:rotfl:


Renditi conto di quanto posso stare sul cazzo qui dentro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Gennaio 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda, sono sempre stato per la conservazione degli utenti e la contemporanea diminuzione degli auguri di morte.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mi rubinate per  jb,e non quando apro un 3d per disquisire sulle vostre natiche più o meno delicate.:rotfl:


Ma quei tread aumentano la nostra autostima 
Perché rubinarti?


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Renditi conto di quanto posso stare sul cazzo qui dentro.


Ma ci credi che non mi sei mai andato sul cazzo?:rotfl:Adesso vedi tu se ti devi preoccupare  o mi devo preoccupare io.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quei tread aumentano la nostra autostima
> Perché rubinarti?


Perchè siete chiaccherone?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Ciao ciao.*

Joey ma vai un po a cagare! Non é da te mollare...dai su: ) resta con noi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi mica ho capito, Chiara, perchè esattamente se una donna mi piace nel cervello non posso far battute sul suo culo o la sua età. Senza contare che di Minerva non é che mi piacesse il cervello, ma solo che è piena di complessi.


Ma non sono le battute, quelle ben vengano. Mi riferivo all'associazione che avevi fatto in un intervento tra: sbriciolata non capisce niente-sarà la menopausa 
Che mi era suonata come quelle battute di Berlusconi quando interloquiva con la Bindi, ad un certo punto andava a colpirla sull'aspetto fisico o comunque su un aspetto pertinente la sua femminilità.
Dal dialogo con uno come te io (donna) mi aspetto di essere tattata cone se fossi asessuata ed è per quello che la tua ruvidità di espressione non mi dà noia, anzi mi galvanizza.
Portando in campo gli aspetti che ci definiscono come uomo e donna ( e che in altre situazioni extraforum sarebbero piu che benvenuti) il dialogo prettamente forumistico scade, a mio avviso.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 1,2,3,4.


5:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> le voci non omologate sono sempre state ben accolte.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Si è vero.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> premetto che mi dispiace quando qualcuno va via perché si perde comunque una voce;
> ma questa maniera di fare la vittima con un messaggio di addio è patetica e di un'incoerenza assoluta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non ci crederai mai...
ma il verde è mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Si è vero.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


É vero da te no, scusa


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> j.b. non fare la checca isterica, su. :singleeye:
> :mrgreen:
> guarda, se non ti interessa l'abbinamento del calzino vado fortissimo anche in rutti e sputi. suvvia.



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
COsa non mi tocca leggere....perdio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre perché il gioco non é misuriamocelo e si possono esprimere opinioni ho preso un rubino che in mezzo agli smeraldi da un tocco di colore. Grazie



E tanto per chiarire...
Non sono stato io.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tanto per chiarire...
> Non sono stato io.


Non l'ho pensato nemmeno per un secondo. Credimi


----------



## tesla (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credevo fossi un gay di quelli tutti bon ton e mi rutti come un camionista:unhappy:


I gay digeriscono? :O
sarà marchiato Armani!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'ho pensato nemmeno per un secondo. Credimi


Beh io oggi pomeriggio non ero in linea no?
Ero in chiesa a suonare l'organo quindi non potevo rubinare nè approvare nessuno...no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.


At salut!
Cosa vuoi che ti dica?
Ma come accentratore mi batti fisso eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh io oggi pomeriggio non ero in linea no?
> Ero in chiesa a suonare l'organo quindi non potevo rubinare nè approvare nessuno...no?


Non ero ironica. Lo so che non sei stato tu


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ero ironica. Lo so che non sei stato tu


Ma a me piace tanto che succedano i casini qui dentro

e


io


il conte



non ne c'entro per niente


veramente la mia torre autoreferenziale è fighissima e mi protegge....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non sono le battute, quelle ben vengano. Mi riferivo all'associazione che avevi fatto in un intervento tra: sbriciolata non capisce niente-sarà la menopausa
> Che mi era suonata come quelle battute di Berlusconi quando interloquiva con la Bindi, ad un certo punto andava a colpirla sull'aspetto fisico o comunque su un aspetto pertinente la sua femminilità.
> Dal dialogo con uno come te io (donna) mi aspetto di essere tattata cone se fossi asessuata ed è per quello che la tua ruvidità di espressione non mi dà noia, anzi mi galvanizza.
> Portando in campo gli aspetti che ci definiscono come uomo e donna ( e che in altre situazioni extraforum sarebbero piu che benvenuti) il dialogo prettamente forumistico scade, a mio avviso.


Mi trovi quel passaggio per piacere? Quello sulla menopausa, dico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi trovi quel passaggio per piacere? Quello sulla menopausa, dico.



Grazie vecchio mio, ma è dura. E' proprio dura. Stamattina ho cazziato Sbriciolata e se l'è presa. Perchè, devi capire, quando cazzi Sbriciolata è regolarmente perchè TU (non tu tu, io) non hai capito niente. Sempre. Non è possibile, non può essere, non succederà MAI che lei se n'esca fuori malamente o, in una certa misura, in modo arbitrario e preconcetto. NO. ENNE - O. Sei tu (IO) che non hai capito un cazzo. SEMPRE. Se non sei d'accordo e vai avanti lo stesso, poi te la ritrovi che ti corre dietri in un altro thread per redarguirti di aver parlato male di morti finti, di non aver considerato il costo dei server e di essere sostanzialmente una gran brutta persona. Che sarà? La menopausa?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie vecchio mio, ma è dura. E' proprio dura. Stamattina ho cazziato Sbriciolata e se l'è presa. Perchè, devi capire, quando cazzi Sbriciolata è regolarmente perchè TU (non tu tu, io) non hai capito niente. Sempre. Non è possibile, non può essere, non succederà MAI che lei se n'esca fuori malamente o, in una certa misura, in modo arbitrario e preconcetto. NO. ENNE - O. Sei tu (IO) che non hai capito un cazzo. SEMPRE. Se non sei d'accordo e vai avanti lo stesso, poi te la ritrovi che ti corre dietri in un altro thread per redarguirti di aver parlato male di morti finti, di non aver considerato il costo dei server e di essere sostanzialmente una gran brutta persona. Che sarà? La menopausa?


[video=youtube;zVcfIqQIg5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVcfIqQIg5I[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pFo1CHIphZ0]http://youtu.be/pFo1CHIphZ0[/video]


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2013)

sto facendo la torta di mele


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie vecchio mio, ma è dura. E' proprio dura. Stamattina ho cazziato Sbriciolata e se l'è presa. Perchè, devi capire, quando cazzi Sbriciolata è regolarmente perchè TU (non tu tu, io) non hai capito niente. Sempre. Non è possibile, non può essere, non succederà MAI che lei se n'esca fuori malamente o, in una certa misura, in modo arbitrario e preconcetto. NO. ENNE - O. Sei tu (IO) che non hai capito un cazzo. SEMPRE. Se non sei d'accordo e vai avanti lo stesso, poi te la ritrovi che ti corre dietri in un altro thread per redarguirti di aver parlato male di morti finti, di non aver considerato il costo dei server e di essere sostanzialmente una gran brutta persona. Che sarà? La menopausa?


Eh, ma è tutto vero. E francamente la cosa della menopausa rispetto a tutto il resto mi pare proprio una minchiatina, con tutte le mie condoglianze alla Bindi che non mi pare davvero c'entri molto, insieme a Berlusconi o che ne so.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sto facendo la torta di mele



buona !!!!
quasi quasi mi faccio lo strudel ...
tanto devo solo tirarlo fuori da freezer e metterlo in forno :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

JB, ti ho sempre evitato perché non ci capiamo proprio, ma non vedo il motivo per il quale devi ora fare la vittima per un paio di persone che rivendicano il diritto di farti pagare qualche torto che magari gli hai fatto, verbalmente.

Che poi ci sia chi scherzosamente canta le litanie e chi invece festeggia il ritorno, è nella natura del forum, lo sai anche tu e spesso l'hai sfruttato a tuo vantaggio.

Magari la prossima volta non fare la gara di chi ce l'ha più corto, perché siamo nella maggioranza, sai ...


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> buona !!!!
> quasi quasi mi faccio lo strudel ...
> tanto devo solo tirarlo fuori da freezer e metterlo in forno :mrgreen:


la torta di mele si sta raffreddando.


(tu non fai testo.Quello è barare)


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2013)

*se a qualcuno interessasse...*

... non sono in menopausa, neppure in pre-menopausa. Sarà incredibile per alcuni ma faccio sesso con frequenza soddisfacente per i miei parametri che non saranno sicuramente altissimi per li mejo fichi der bigoncio ma tant'è... sono comunque generalmente in buona salute anche in questo momento con i segni di uno zoccolo in una gamba. Ma è uno zoccolo equino e il demonio non c'entra, anche perchè dato che io in lui non credo... credo non mi possa fare davvero del male. Invece temo che sulla gamba mi resterà un segno.
Differenza tra reale e virtuale.
Io sono pragmatica.
Forse sono disonesta intellettualmente... non ho mai capito che cazzo volesse dire perchè per me uno o è onesto o non lo è ridondante specificare l'ambito.
Quello che so è pochissimo: 
so di poter dire e fare cazzate e quando me ne accorgo cerco di porre rimedio: non la considero una debolezza, mentre considero una debolezza il millantare infallibilità e corazze indistruttibili.
so che me la cavo discretamente bene quando mi attaccano perchè ho buone capacità di incassare e riesco a reagire ai colpi con lucidità. 
so che è più di un quarto di secolo che lavoro in questo ambiente che è piccolo e quindi non mi posso esporre più di tanto ma
Conosco le filosofie della rete, i suoi principi, ho studiato le teorie dei suoi guru.
conosco i costi di una piattaforma come questa, ne posso stimare il potenziale businness
So che la sua forza è la comunicazione, ed è anche il suo punto debole.
So cos'è un troll, so che il suo scopo è il cannibalismo tra gli utenti, so quali sono le carte che può usare, so come renderlo inoffensivo: l'ultima cosa da fare è seguirlo sulla strada che ti ha tracciato.
Il suo obiettivo è l'eliminazione della leadership del forum (si ce l'abbiamo pure noi) per poi sostituirla o far implodere il forum.
So che un sistema come questo NON è SENZA moderazione, ma è AUTO-MODERATO. Il che presuppone grande fiducia da parte dell'amministratore negli utenti, fiducia nella loro intelligenza e nella loro civiltà.
I contenuti invece vengono lasciati liberi.
L'amministratore ha dovuto già una volta limitare uno strumento che aveva grandi potenzialità perchè qualcuno tra chi lo usava approfittava della libertà senza saperne godere i privilegi, peraltro.
Questo è stato un danno, oggettivamente.
Ora, secondo me, chi partecipa al forum assiduamente ha il dovere di evitare che questo venga danneggiato.
Quando in un forum il primo 3d della prima area di comunicazione contiene la rappresentazione virtuale di una rissa, questo è un danno perchè chi sta visitando legge quello per primo. Nessuno prende un barattolo di marmellata da uno scaffale se l'etichetta è sporca.
Questo volevo dire ieri... era una cosa semplice, quasi elementare, non una teoria fantapolitica.
Dato che ci sono aree private non visitabili dagli esterni, oltre alla possibilità di comunicare via Mp, mettersi ad insultare in quella zona è STUPIDO.
Ad un ipotetico troll sarebbe parso l'invito ad una festa:singleeye:
adesso vi saluto.
P.S. non parteciperò spesso prossimamente ma non perchè sono offesa perchè mi hanno detto che sono in menopausa, non trombo e vorrei tanto ma non posso perchè ho la patata secca: ho un casino di lavoro e un lavoro che è un casino. BYE


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> boh io gli ho detto di non andarsene e sono stato rubinato sulla battuta del camionista. eppure il camionista puccettoso è un must dell'immaginario gay :up:


meno male che per pigrizia non ho risposto: e i camionisti non possono essere gay?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la torta di mele si sta raffreddando.
> 
> 
> (tu non fai testo.Quello è barare)


voglio una fetta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è tutto vero. E francamente la cosa della menopausa rispetto a tutto il resto mi pare proprio una minchiatina, con tutte le mie condoglianze alla Bindi che non mi pare davvero c'entri molto, insieme a Berlusconi o che ne so.


Ho detto forse che non è vero? 
Ho detto che se risparmiavi le due domandine finali sarebbe stato meglio.
J, ripigliati, che quando rispondi così mi sembri più sveglione di ultimo ( buongiorno Cla )


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è tutto vero. E francamente la cosa della menopausa rispetto a tutto il resto mi pare proprio una minchiatina, con tutte le mie condoglianze alla Bindi che non mi pare davvero c'entri molto, insieme a Berlusconi o che ne so.



ao sei tornato più terrone di prima?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non sono in menopausa, neppure in pre-menopausa. Sarà incredibile per alcuni ma faccio sesso con frequenza soddisfacente per i miei parametri che non saranno sicuramente altissimi per li mejo fichi der bigoncio ma tant'è... sono comunque generalmente in buona salute anche in questo momento con i segni di uno zoccolo in una gamba. Ma è uno zoccolo equino e il demonio non c'entra, anche perchè dato che io in lui non credo... credo non mi possa fare davvero del male. Invece temo che sulla gamba mi resterà un segno.
> Differenza tra reale e virtuale.
> Io sono pragmatica.
> Forse sono disonesta intellettualmente... non ho mai capito che cazzo volesse dire perchè per me uno o è onesto o non lo è ridondante specificare l'ambito.
> ...


A parte tutti il resto: e accannala su, che adesso dopo che sto forum va avanti DA ANNI a risse ed insulti non propriamente da educande
tu ti preoccupi di chi paga i server ADESSO perchè IO, e non le millemila liti prima di me, ma IO faccio
paura ai potenziali lettori. IO. Dai oh.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho detto forse che non è vero?
> Ho detto che se risparmiavi le due domandine finali sarebbe stato meglio.
> J, ripigliati, che quando rispondi così mi sembri più sveglione di ultimo ( buongiorno Cla )


Chiara se è vero quello che ho scritto capirai pure mi ero un attimo frantumanto i coglioni. Non é realmente complicato
da capire, effettivamente. Senza contare che non è che le abbia detto CHISSÀ cosa, eh. Se poi qua la menopausa si vive male e qualcuno se la prende forse e dico forse la colpa non è proprio mia. Che poi, voglio dire, Spider ha detto che le mancava il cazzo, casomai se proprio mi fossi dovuta offendere io mi sarei risentita per quello. E piano con gli insulti che Ultimo
lo dirai a tua sorella.


----------



## Zod (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.


Naaaaa... ma non eri un esponente della cricca dei maschi Alfa tu? Non Alfa Romeo, che poi tanto sono tutte Fiat overclokkate. Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro.

Mi sa che pure tu sei Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro, perchè nessun maschio alfa, e nemmeno beta e gamma scriverebbe un messaggio di addio ad un forum, se ne andrebbe e basta. Chi scrive un messaggio di addio è ancora troppo legato al forum per andarsene, e vuole soltanto richiamare l'attenzione degli amici contro i nemici. Bella caduta di stile. Avremmo potuto ricordati tra 3 anni come l'esemplare di vero uomo che agisce secondo le sue regole senza renderne conto a nessuno, e invece ti avremo ancora qui con la tua linea sportiva e il motore che non romba...

Sono stato anche io alfista, ma ora preferisco le tedesche, non ti lasciano mai per strada, se le tratti bene.

S*B


----------



## Circe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ehi joey ci sei ancora? 1,2,3,4 e aggiungo 5 nel tuo caso.....in fondo senza questo forum .......joey chi è???


----------



## lunaiena (27 Gennaio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Naaaaa... ma non eri un esponente della cricca dei maschi Alfa tu? Non Alfa Romeo, che poi tanto sono tutte Fiat overclokkate. Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro.
> 
> Mi sa che pure tu sei Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro, perchè nessun maschio alfa, e nemmeno beta e gamma scriverebbe un messaggio di addio ad un forum, se ne andrebbe e basta. Chi scrive un messaggio di addio è ancora troppo legato al forum per andarsene, e vuole soltanto richiamare l'attenzione degli amici contro i nemici. Bella caduta di stile. Avremmo potuto ricordati tra 3 anni come l'esemplare di vero uomo che agisce secondo le sue regole senza renderne conto a nessuno, e invece ti avremo ancora qui con la tua linea sportiva e il motore che non romba...
> 
> ...



in effetti io questi messaggi di "addio" non li capisco....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Naaaaa... ma non eri un esponente della cricca dei maschi Alfa tu? Non Alfa Romeo, che poi tanto sono tutte Fiat overclokkate. Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro.
> 
> Mi sa che pure tu sei Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro, perchè nessun maschio alfa, e nemmeno beta e gamma scriverebbe un messaggio di addio ad un forum, se ne andrebbe e basta. Chi scrive un messaggio di addio è ancora troppo legato al forum per andarsene, e vuole soltanto richiamare l'attenzione degli amici contro i nemici. Bella caduta di stile. Avremmo potuto ricordati tra 3 anni come l'esemplare di vero uomo che agisce secondo le sue regole senza renderne conto a nessuno, e invece ti avremo ancora qui con la tua linea sportiva e il motore che non romba...
> 
> ...



Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro lo dirai alla tua Alfa.
E aspetta che arrivi Daniele.


----------



## Circe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non sono in menopausa, neppure in pre-menopausa. Sarà incredibile per alcuni ma faccio sesso con frequenza soddisfacente per i miei parametri che non saranno sicuramente altissimi per li mejo fichi der bigoncio ma tant'è... sono comunque generalmente in buona salute anche in questo momento con i segni di uno zoccolo in una gamba. Ma è uno zoccolo equino e il demonio non c'entra, anche perchè dato che io in lui non credo... credo non mi possa fare davvero del male. Invece temo che sulla gamba mi resterà un segno.
> Differenza tra reale e virtuale.
> Io sono pragmatica.
> Forse sono disonesta intellettualmente... non ho mai capito che cazzo volesse dire perchè per me uno o è onesto o non lo è ridondante specificare l'ambito.
> ...


A me interessa....ho imparato cose che non sapevo! Buon lavoro e a presto ;-)


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Naaaaa... ma non eri un esponente della cricca dei maschi Alfa tu? Non Alfa Romeo, che poi tanto sono tutte Fiat overclokkate. Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro.
> 
> Mi sa che pure tu sei Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro, perchè nessun maschio alfa, e nemmeno beta e gamma scriverebbe un messaggio di addio ad un forum, se ne andrebbe e basta. Chi scrive un messaggio di addio è ancora troppo legato al forum per andarsene, e vuole soltanto richiamare l'attenzione degli amici contro i nemici. Bella caduta di stile. Avremmo potuto ricordati tra 3 anni come l'esemplare di vero uomo che agisce secondo le sue regole senza renderne conto a nessuno, e invece ti avremo ancora qui con la tua linea sportiva e il motore che non romba...
> 
> ...


Sta cosa del non poter salutare altrimenti si va in debito di mascolinità è talmente stupida e da ignorantelli psicologi della
domenica che mi fa fatica pure ripondere. Caduta di stile? A me dello stile non è mai fregato nulla, lo dico a te ed a quell'altra stilosa dei poveretti che è Minerva. Aspetta: che poi tu eri il genio del limite di post al giorno, no? E a chi paga i server non ci pensavi quando
sparavi siffatte castronerie?  Tra tre anni ricordami di ripassare qui a darti il cinque.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ehi joey ci sei ancora? 1,2,3,4 e aggiungo 5 nel tuo caso.....in fondo senza questo forum .......joey chi è???


5, 6, 7, 8...


----------



## Circe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 5, 6, 7, 8...


Zero....


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> in effetti io questi messaggi di "addio" non li capisco....



addio...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> in effetti io questi messaggi di "addio" non li capisco....


io sì, nel senso di Zod 

le lettere di addio si fanno per far pesare le proprie colpe sugli altri. nessuno di noi è però immune all'auto-commiserazione. sai, quante lettere di addio ho scritto? :rotfl:

avevo bisogno di piangere e gli altri mi hanno poi aiutato a versare secchi di lacrime grazie ai rimproveri e varie consulenze del tutto indirizzati a me e non alle colpe *di altri* che io volevo evidenziare.

quindi, se JB ha scritto qui la sua lettera di addio, vedo che ha bisogno di noi, ma non come la pensa lui


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io sì, nel senso di Zod
> 
> le lettere di addio si fanno per far pesare le proprie colpe sugli altri. nessuno di noi è però immune all'auto-commiserazione. sai, quante lettere di addio ho scritto? :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Vedi risposta a Zod. Con l'aggravante che tu sei pure New Age, e quindi tendenzialmente anche più suonato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi risposta a Zod. Con l'aggravante che tu sei pure New Age, e quindi tendenzialmente anche più suonato.


suonatissimo, non sai quanto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 5, 6, 7, 8...


bravo. vedo che cominci a ragionare. infine, questa discussione comincia a dare dei frutti seri.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> bravo. vedo che cominci a ragionare. infine, questa discussione comincia a dare dei frutti seri.


Io da mò che ragiono, amico suonato. E' che non sono poi così spietato, cosa che effettivamente a te ed a millemila svegliono argutissimi anzichenò magari non è evidentissima. Aggiungo a tuo beneficio che, in ogni caso, se brutalizzo qualcuno non muore una parte
di me, al massimo di lui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io da mò che ragiono, amico suonato. E' che non sono poi così spietato, cosa che effettivamente a te ed a millemila svegliono argutissimi anzichenò magari non è evidentissima. Aggiungo a tuo beneficio che, in ogni caso, se brutalizzo qualcuno non muore una parte
> di me, al massimo di lui.


ti vedi nel ruolo del giustiziere, del tradi-bat-man?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ti vedi nel ruolo del giustiziere, del tradi-bat-man?


In nessun ruolo particolare. Poi come mi vedono gli altri è questione di gusti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In nessun ruolo particolare. Poi come mi vedono gli altri è questione di gusti.


come uno spaccacazzi, ma in questo momento vedo un timido tentativo di apertura verso altri orizzonti.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come uno spaccacazzi, ma in questo momento vedo un timido tentativo di apertura verso altri orizzonti.


A parte che ci vuole davvero davvero poco per risultere spaccacazzi sopra sto forum, considerando la media dell'utenza, io in quello che "vedi" tu, in tutta franchezza, fossi in te non ci farei poi troppo affidamento.


----------



## tesla (27 Gennaio 2013)

perchè la media degli utenti cosa fa?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ne resterà soltanto uno. Highlander.


----------



## Zod (27 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro lo dirai alla tua Alfa.
> E aspetta che arrivi Daniele.




...che tenerezza...pensare che una volta anche io ero così... ...poi son cresciuto ...

bei tempi però!

S*B


----------



## Zod (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa del non poter salutare altrimenti si va in debito di mascolinità è talmente stupida e da ignorantelli psicologi della
> domenica che mi fa fatica pure ripondere. Caduta di stile? A me dello stile non è mai fregato nulla, lo dico a te ed a quell'altra stilosa dei poveretti che è Minerva. Aspetta: che poi tu eri il genio del limite di post al giorno, no? E a chi paga i server non ci pensavi quando
> sparavi siffatte castronerie?  Tra tre anni ricordami di ripassare qui a darti il cinque.


Ancora tu?? ...ma non dovevamo ...

I server non costano molto, e non mi pare di aver consumato molta banda fino ad oggi. Sará stata una castroneria di....due mesi fa? Però posto poco e sono dunque coerente con le mie castronerie... tu sei coerente con le tue??

Dacci un taglio con questa piagnina, o dovrò denunciarti per vilipendio al monumento del Maschio anonimo. Posta le tue critiche, accetta quelle altrui, e non rompere il cazzo!

Grazie

S*B


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ebbasta su che palle quadrate.

Abbozziamola tutti.
Troppa menopausa in giro (io già finita!:festa::dito


Rilassatevi dai.
Guardatevi un porno, nascondete il bastone ad un vecchietto, fate finta di schiacciare un pedone per poi fermarvi all'ultimo momento urlandogli "A RINCO!", andate a sputare, non visti, all'ora dell'aperitivo in tutte le robine da mangiare, scaccolatevi e poi attaccate i caccoloni in posti dove la gente può rimanerci attaccato...
Insomma.
Basta.



Se non la smettete posto una foto della mia guest star anni 80





paura eh?


----------



## Zod (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se non la smettete posto una foto della mia guest star anni 80
> 
> paura eh?


Potrebbe essere un ottimo manifesto per la pubblicità di un tagliaerbe. Dopo il sedere della Hunzicker la patata della Tebe. Postala che potresti diventare famosa! 

Pelosa o non pelosa, è sempre uno spettacolo!

S*B


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un ottimo manifestoper la pubblicità di un tagliaerbe. Dopo il sedere della Hunzicker la patata della Tebe. Postala che potresti diventare famosa!
> 
> Pelosa o non pelosa, è sempre uno spettacolo!
> 
> S*B





Che galante.

Flapflap (peloso)


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè la media degli utenti cosa fa?


Di sicuro non si preoccupa di chi paga i server su cui sprecano bit a casaccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ancora tu?? ...ma non dovevamo ...
> 
> I server non costano molto, e non mi pare di aver consumato molta banda fino ad oggi. Sará stata una castroneria di....due mesi fa? Però posto poco e sono dunque coerente con le mie castronerie... tu sei coerente con le tue??
> 
> ...


Essere coerente con le castronerie, proprie od altrui, non è mai cosa buona, anzi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di sicuro non si preoccupa di chi paga i server su cui sprecano bit a casaccio.


quindi la tua soluzione universale è seminare zizzania. ho un'altra idea su questo filone, facciamo un sito di incontro e il successo è garantito. sarà un forum che fa schifo, ma è successone. che bello!


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che ci vuole davvero davvero poco per risultere spaccacazzi sopra sto forum, considerando la media dell'utenza, io in quello che "vedi" tu, in tutta franchezza, fossi in te non ci farei poi troppo affidamento.



le medie non esistono, sono frutto di allucinazioni ed hanno un'utilità pari a zero
2 utenti agli estremi opposti danno zero ma il risultato non è un pareggio
...oppure si schiscia il pulsantino a stella


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 5:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



Cinquina!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai dovuto sopportare nulla, smettila. Se me la prendo con qualcuno e lo brutalizzo in quel momento serve eccome e più a lui che non a me, e non ci vuol molto a capire che un conto sei tu che leggi
> spassionatamente ed un altro è uno affogato nella propria merda e manco è tanto
> intelligente da rendersene conto. Dovrebbero darmi il premio mecenate 2013 appena iniziato, e invece mi tocca pure spiegare e spiegare e spiegare a voialtri buonimanieristi equosolidali del cazzo )).



Spesso succede ma non sempre che brutalizzi i traditi, spesso le donne con parole che non dovresti usare, e non sto a spiegarti i motivi non credo c'è ne sia bisogno, ma è anche vero che brutalizzi qualsiasi 3D, vedi ad  esempio lo scambio di battute con Sbri, tutti la conoscono e tutti sanno che, se deve dirti stronzo te lo dice in faccia senza giri di parole, o se le gira lo fa alla sua maniera che è sempre impeccabile ma sempre chiara a farti capire la serietà o lo scherzo, quindi non arrampicarti negli specchi.

Di solito in un forum a tema come il tradimento puoi trovarci persone affogate davvero, e non nella merda, ma nel dolore, piccola, piccolissima differenza eh! che a degli scemi come te bisogna comunque scrivere e far capire, scusa lo scemo eh! e vuoi anche il premio! ma fatti una sana scopata e dopo un buon sigaro dormi tranquillo su su. 

E per finire, il tuo rientro e la forma ed il contenuto che scrivi nuovamente, mi comunica che, 1234.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> I gay digeriscono? :O
> sarà marchiato Armani!



Spero ti abbiano letta, e capita. E spero si finisca, perchè viene il voltastomaco.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho detto forse che non è vero?
> Ho detto che se risparmiavi le due domandine finali sarebbe stato meglio.
> J, ripigliati, che quando rispondi così mi sembri più sveglione di ultimo ( buongiorno Cla )



Qualcuna mi sa che diventerà svegliona....... tempo al tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara se è vero quello che ho scritto capirai pure mi ero un attimo frantumanto i coglioni. Non é realmente complicato
> da capire, effettivamente. Senza contare che non è che le abbia detto CHISSÀ cosa, eh. Se poi qua la menopausa si vive male e qualcuno se la prende forse e dico forse la colpa non è proprio mia. Che poi, voglio dire, Spider ha detto che le mancava il cazzo, casomai se proprio mi fossi dovuta offendere io mi sarei risentita per quello. E piano con gli insulti che Ultimo
> lo dirai a tua sorella.



Ou mi sorella quella con il seno basso evè? Gli do una toccatina che gli piace. 


Tanto per non sballare più di tanto, non capito una beneamata cpcpippa di quello che hai scritto, cioè l'ho capito, ma un po, solo un pochettino popò.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Naaaaa... ma non eri un esponente della cricca dei maschi Alfa tu? Non Alfa Romeo, che poi tanto sono tutte Fiat overclokkate. Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro.
> 
> Mi sa che pure tu sei Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro, perchè nessun maschio alfa, e nemmeno beta e gamma scriverebbe un messaggio di addio ad un forum, se ne andrebbe e basta. Chi scrive un messaggio di addio è ancora troppo legato al forum per andarsene, e vuole soltanto richiamare l'attenzione degli amici contro i nemici. Bella caduta di stile. Avremmo potuto ricordati tra 3 anni come l'esemplare di vero uomo che agisce secondo le sue regole senza renderne conto a nessuno, e invece ti avremo ancora qui con la tua linea sportiva e il motore che non romba...
> 
> ...


 1,2,3,4. bromm bromm :up: mitico sei! se posso ti approvo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ehi joey ci sei ancora? 1,2,3,4 e aggiungo 5 nel tuo caso.....in fondo senza questo forum .......joey chi è???



Eh ma allora mi costringi a dare ragione a J and bì! ma scusa è un maschio alfa! nonseracapitocirciuzza? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io sì, nel senso di Zod
> 
> le lettere di addio si fanno per far pesare le proprie colpe sugli altri. nessuno di noi è però immune all'auto-commiserazione. sai, quante lettere di addio ho scritto? :rotfl:
> 
> ...



Se posso ti approvo! perchè in poche righe hai scritto tanto.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io da mò che ragiono, amico suonato. E' che non sono poi così spietato, cosa che effettivamente a te ed a millemila svegliono argutissimi anzichenò magari non è evidentissima. Aggiungo a tuo beneficio che, in ogni caso, se brutalizzo qualcuno non muore una parte
> di me, al massimo di lui.



Chi se ne voleva andare è spietato! smettila che sappiamo tutti che sei un bonaccione, adesso, io anche prima. Ma ti insegnerò l'educazione, e tra cinque anni mi darai il cinque.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alfa fuori e Fiat dentro lo dirai alla tua Alfa.
> E aspetta che arrivi Daniele.


assolutamente


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Massinfedele*

Come uomo credo ti sei mostrato ampiamente per ciò che sei, un avvoltoio di pessima risma,tu non sai quanto mi piacerebbe incontrarti,per capire se come te ci si nasce o ci si diventa.:calcio:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come uomo credo ti sei mostrato ampiamente per ciò che sei, un avvoltoio di pessima risma,tu non sai quanto mi piacerebbe incontrarti,per capire se come te ci si nasce o ci si diventa.:calcio:


da contrapporre agli avvoltoi di ottima risma.  Comunque, non ho intenzione di discutere oggi, sono di ottimo umore. Quindi dedico anche a te, così come ad ogni altra specie animale, un caro saluto


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.


ovviamente spero che tu ci ripensi


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> da contrapporre agli avvoltoi di ottima risma.  Comunque, non ho intenzione di discutere oggi, sono di ottimo umore. Quindi dedico anche a te, così come ad ogni altra specie animale, un caro saluto


E certo,oggi non ti va di insultare,quindi ci dobbiamo adeguare ai tuoi voleri.Ma sti gran cazzi dei tuoi saluti,complimneti vivissimi per le modalità del tuo ritorno.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Azzo*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ovviamente spero che tu ci ripensi


Pure ipocrita?


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,oggi non ti va di insultare,quindi ci dobbiamo adeguare ai tuoi voleri.Ma sti gran cazzi dei tuoi saluti,complimneti vivissimi per le modalità del tuo ritorno.


naturalmente tu sei libero di insultare, non ti devi adeguare. sentiti libero, ma io non ti insulterò, tutto qui


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure ipocrita?


ho l'impressione di non esserti simpatico


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ho l'impressione di non esserti simpatico


  Si nota eh!


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ho l'impressione di non esserti simpatico


Si ho un gran fiuto per certe persone...., su te son strasicuro che il tempo mi darà ulteriormente ragione.:up:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si nota eh!


avevo un sospetto, ma io sono un po' pessimista, magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ho un gran fiuto per certe persone...., su te son strasicuro che il tempo mi darà ulteriormente ragione.:up:


carissimo, il fiuto è invitabile. scusami, ma mi hai offerto un assist


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



massinfedele ha detto:


> carissimo, il fiuto è invitabile. scusami, ma mi hai offerto un assist


Tranquillo,son d'accordo:up: da buon cane la merda la fiuto alla grande.E tu hai tutti i crismi della persona di merda.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo,son d'accordo:up: da buon cane la merda la fiuto alla grande.E tu hai tutti i crismi della persona di merda.


onde facilitare i nostri rapporti, ammetto di essere tutto ciò che tu pensi che io sia. voilà


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> onde facilitare i nostri rapporti, ammetto di essere tutto ciò che tu pensi che io sia. voilà


No,secondo me sei peggio.I nostri rapporti son definitivamente compormessi,e tu sai bene per quali motivi.Non permetto a NESSUNO di minacciarmi,tantomeno ad una merdina senza dignità e palle come te.:up:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,secondo me sei peggio.I nostri rapporti son definitivamente compormessi,e tu sai bene per quali motivi.Non permetto a NESSUNO di minacciarmi,tantomeno ad una merdina senza dignità e palle come te.:up:


concordo


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

*secondo*

me qualcuno ha dato le 5 stelline alla discussione perchè è soddisfatto che quella merdaccia cazzone di  mr. jonblou non è più tra noi.

è così che avrebbe scritto il mr e, avrebbe aggiunto: "finalmente, ce ne hai messo di tempo per capire che scrivevi un'ammasso di castronerie, tu che non hai mai capito un cazzo, tu che hai pianto delle tue sofferenze, tu che non hai le palle per andare avanti ed affrontare a minchia dura la vita. Coglionazzo".

bhe, pazienza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *me qualcuno ha dato le 5 stelline alla discussione perchè è soddisfatto che quella merdaccia cazzone di  mr. jonblou non è più tra noi.*
> 
> è così che avrebbe scritto il mr e, avrebbe aggiunto: "finalmente, ce ne hai messo di tempo per capire che scrivevi un'ammasso di castronerie, tu che non hai mai capito un cazzo, tu che hai pianto delle tue sofferenze, tu che non hai le palle per andare avanti ed affrontare a minchia dura la vita. Coglionazzo".
> 
> bhe, pazienza.



ti dirò che spero il motivo sia ben altro
mi piacerebbe che si fosse notato come la discussione sia rientrata da sola, con l'automoderazione della maggior parte degli utenti convenuti


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dirò che spero il motivo sia ben altro
> mi piacerebbe che si fosse notato come la discussione sia rientrata da sola, con l'automoderazione della maggior parte degli utenti convenuti


e quindi non la si può commentare? l'ho capita la battuta nascosta, ma penso che la discussione si sia conclusa perchè illo non ribatte e perchè molti/e utenti, sotto sotto, stanno stappando lo spumante, che chè se ne dica.


----------



## tesla (28 Gennaio 2013)

ma cos'è 1,2,3,4? ho paura a chiederlo


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cos'è 1,2,3,4? ho paura a chiederlo


rischi parecchio.

in genere, si dice, prima di dire cose a sproposito, conta, ed illo ha contato.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> rischi parecchio.
> 
> in genere, si dice, prima di dire cose a sproposito, conta, ed illo ha contato.


si ma non voleva dire nulla di male, ovviamente, ha solo contato, il che non è prova di nulla di negativo. La tua è una interpretazione faziosa, diciamocelo


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si ma non voleva dire nulla di male, ovviamente, ha solo contato, il che non è prova di nulla di negativo. La tua è una interpretazione faziosa, diciamocelo


fazioso io di mr jonbi? ahahahahahah

ma che cazzo dici, io gli ho sempre dato contro.


 Avresti dovuto contare anche tu.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma cos'è 1,2,3,4? ho paura a chiederlo



ma và ....
che paura ...
sono solo numeri


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> fazioso io di mr jonbi? ahahahahahah
> 
> ma che cazzo dici, io gli ho sempre dato contro.
> 
> ...


la mia era ironia


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma và ....
> che paura ...
> sono solo numeri


magari ce li giochiamo


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> la mia era ironia



non mi sembrava :up:

io ho voluto precisare la mia posizione, sincera e diversa da quella di tanti/e altri. :up: 


a molti piaceva, a me no, ma non per quello che diceva, spesso vero senza dubbio, ma per il modo in cui lo diceva e soprattutto per gli attacchi gratuiti e di cattivo gusto. Ma tutto questo il mr. lo sa.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dirò che spero il motivo sia ben altro
> mi piacerebbe che si fosse notato come la discussione sia rientrata da sola, con l'automoderazione della maggior parte degli utenti convenuti




Spero ardentemente che non scriva più. Nonostante posso capire che nel sistema risulti utile avere personaggi come J and bì, e  francamente posso capire bene il tutto e calare la testa a metodologie non giuste per il proseguimento di un forum. D'altronde ho accettato le condizioni esistenti. 
L'auto moderazione è al momento un momento di stasi voluto e convenuto, aspetta che nasca una scintilla e vedrai che botti. 

Via alle danze...


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non mi sembrava :up:
> 
> io ho voluto precisare la mia posizione, sincera e diversa da quella di tanti/e altri. :up:
> 
> ...


confermo che era ironia


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> confermo che era ironia



Confermo io che la tua era ironia, probabilmente e giustamente lui non segue tutti i discorsi, quindi è normale che ha avuto dei dubbi sulla tua ironia. 

Se mi permetti eh! altrimenti :kick:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> confermo che era ironia


HO CAPITO.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> HO CAPITO.


volevo solo puntualizzare che si trattava di ironia


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Confermo io che la tua era ironia, probabilmente e giustamente lui non segue tutti i discorsi, quindi è normale che ha avuto dei dubbi sulla tua ironia.
> 
> Se mi permetti eh! altrimenti :kick:



gesu', che violenza inaudita!


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> volevo solo puntualizzare che si trattava di ironia


mi sono beccato un rosso per questo messaggio


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> gesu', che violenza inaudita!



 mi hai fatto uscire una risata che gli operai si sono girati!!

Paura eh!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> HO CAPITO.


Ehh non gridare testa di ramurazza!!! se tu sei tonto noi che possiamo farci? eh? :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mi hai fatto uscire una risata che gli operai si sono girati!!
> 
> Paura eh!!


abbastanza, sai io sono una merdina senza palle etc e mi spavento facile. fai più attenzione


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi sono beccato un rosso per questo messaggio


Qualcuno/a che prima non poteva farlo ed adesso si.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero ardentemente che non scriva più. Nonostante posso capire che nel sistema risulti utile avere personaggi come J and bì, e francamente posso capire bene il tutto e calare la testa a metodologie non giuste per il proseguimento di un forum. D'altronde ho accettato le condizioni esistenti.
> L'auto moderazione è al momento un momento di stasi voluto e convenuto, aspetta che nasca una scintilla e vedrai che botti.
> 
> Via alle danze...



Ciao..no amico..era voce fuori dal coro,come lo sono spesso io.peccato....ora restano maestri,fraticelli,mai goduti(tanti caro mio...),impotenti....etc etc....:smile:

t'invidio..qua'cielo grigio e ghiaccio che cade...


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi sono beccato un rosso per questo messaggio


non sono stato io.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> abbastanza, sai io sono una merdina senza palle etc e mi spavento facile. fai più attenzione


Non usarmi per...... non è giusto. Ritengo che tu sia abbastanza intelligente per capirlo no?


----------



## Hellseven (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolgo il disturbo. Come ho già scritto altrove, se una voce non omologata da così tanto fastidio, è meglio che taccia una volta per tutte. Lo scrivo qui pubblicamente così, nell'ipotesi qualcuno dovesse chiedersi che fine avrò mai fatto, linkategli sto thread e lo verrà a sapere da me direttamente. Buon festeggiamento e buon tutto. Ciao.


Manco qualche giorno ....
Che succede Blow? Parliamone.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non sono stato io.


non dubitavo, volevo solo condividere.

PS: te l'ho già detto che prima ero ironico?


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non usarmi per...... non è giusto. Ritengo che tu sia abbastanza intelligente per capirlo no?


ritiro, sorry


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao..no amico..era voce fuori dal coro,come lo sono spesso io.peccato....ora restano maestri,fraticelli,mai goduti(tanti caro mio...),impotenti....etc etc....:smile:
> 
> t'invidio..qua'cielo grigio e ghiaccio che cade...


santifichiamolo, diceva la sua come tu dici la tua, non era voce fuori da niente, dai su.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non dubitavo, volevo solo condividere.
> 
> PS: *te l'ho già detto che prima ero ironico?*



no, grazie per averlo puntualizzato.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no, grazie per averlo puntualizzato.


prego, piacere mio
comunque, condivido: nessuna voce fuori dal coro, al massimo, in alcune occasioni, fuori dal vasetto


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> santifichiamolo, diceva la sua come tu dici la tua, non era voce fuori da niente, dai su.



no Lui..questo sito spesso assomiglia a congresso del P.C.I....tutti la pensate allo stesso modo.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Lui..questo sito spesso assomiglia a congresso del P.C.I....tutti la pensate allo stesso modo.


dai lotharone, che poi torna. ovvio che ad alcuni stava sulle balle, ma poi tornerà, come si torna tutti. si va e si viene


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao..no amico..era voce fuori dal coro,come lo sono spesso io.peccato....ora restano maestri,fraticelli,mai goduti(tanti caro mio...),impotenti....etc etc....:smile:
> 
> t'invidio..qua'cielo grigio e ghiaccio che cade...



Si perchè io sono una voce dentro il coro? 

Qua ci sono 14° ancora il vero freddo " quello" che conosciamo noi non è ancora arrivato. :smile:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Lui..questo sito spesso assomiglia a congresso del P.C.I....tutti la pensate allo stesso modo.


non sono polemico, ma non mi pare proprio ed il congresso potrebbe essere anche del P.D.L., penso.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> grazie per il rosso anonimo :up:


Il verde appena dato a te è mio.
Perché la penso come te.
Mi spiace che Joey vada perché è persona di contenuti, ma concordo sul fatto che se semini vento raccogli tempesta.
Personalmente l'ho detto mille volte che non m'infastidice essere oggetto del suo sarcasmo (adoro le persone sarcastiche e pesantemente ironiche).
Ma capisco che a molti non vada giù.
Basterebbe dire quelle stesse cose in maniera più soft amico Joey. Puoi cominciare il nuovo ciclo da ora anziché andar via, eh? :smile:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Il verde appena dato a te è mio.
> Perché la penso come te.
> Mi spiace che Joey vada perché è persona di contenuti, ma concordo sul fatto che se semini vento raccogli tempesta.
> Personalmente l'ho detto mille volte che non m'infastidice essere oggetto del suo sarcasmo (adoro le persone sarcastiche e pesantemente ironiche).
> ...


condivido in pieno


----------



## Hellseven (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non sono in menopausa, neppure in pre-menopausa. Sarà incredibile per alcuni *ma faccio sesso con frequenza soddisfacente *per i miei parametri che non saranno sicuramente altissimi per li mejo fichi der bigoncio ma tant'è... sono comunque generalmente in buona salute anche in questo momento con i segni di uno zoccolo in una gamba. Ma è uno zoccolo equino e il demonio non c'entra, anche perchè dato che io in lui non credo... credo non mi possa fare davvero del male. Invece temo che sulla gamba mi resterà un segno.
> Differenza tra reale e virtuale.
> Io sono pragmatica.
> Forse sono disonesta intellettualmente... non ho mai capito che cazzo volesse dire perchè per me uno o è onesto o non lo è ridondante specificare l'ambito.
> ...


Beata Te, Sbri.
Perché io ho dimenticato pure come si fa :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Beata Te, Sbri.
> Perché io ho dimenticato pure come si fa :smile:




Mi spiace e mi fa riflettere...perche'io a casa ne ho anche troppo....ma non mi basta.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Il verde appena dato a te è mio.
> Perché la penso come te.
> Mi spiace che Joey vada perché è persona di contenuti, ma concordo sul fatto che se semini vento raccogli tempesta.
> Personalmente l'ho detto mille volte che non m'infastidice essere oggetto del suo sarcasmo (adoro le persone sarcastiche e pesantemente ironiche).
> ...


l7, ti conosco poco, molto poco. leggo i tuoi interventi volentieri sia per la lingua sia per i contenuti, ma questo che riporto sopra mi sa di preghiera. Perdonami.


----------



## devastata (28 Gennaio 2013)

*menopausa non è menomazione, anzi.............*

Non sono tornata indietro a leggere, lo farò dopo, però posso assicurare che la menopausa non è assolutamente un deterrente e che si fa sesso molto bene anche dopo anni e anni in cui ci si è entrate, direi addirittura meglio perchè generalmente si ha molto più tempo e si è meno stanchi, senza neppure il patema di restare incinta e prendere precauzioni.

Niente patata asciutta, secondo me Tebe ci scherza, anche perchè è sicuramente molto più giovane di me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e quindi non la si può commentare? l'ho capita la battuta nascosta, ma penso che la discussione si sia conclusa perchè illo non ribatte e perchè molti/e utenti, sotto sotto, stanno stappando lo spumante, che chè se ne dica.


Quale battuta nascosta?


----------



## Hellseven (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> l7, ti conosco poco, molto poco. leggo i tuoi interventi volentieri sia per la lingua sia per i contenuti, ma questo che riporto sopra mi sa di preghiera. Perdonami.


Oh non è un problema. Interpretalo come meglio ritieni. Ci mancherebbe altro, Lui.
Avrei probabilmente scritto lo stesso se fosse stato Claudio a scrivere che se ne sarebbe andato.
Perché trovo che anche Ultimo sia una bella persona ed un utente molto prezioso per questo Forum.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quale battuta nascosta?


ho inteso volessi dirmi di tacere.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Il verde appena dato a te è mio.
> Perché la penso come te.
> Mi spiace che Joey vada perché è persona di contenuti, ma concordo sul fatto che se semini vento raccogli tempesta.
> Personalmente l'ho detto mille volte che non m'infastidice essere oggetto del suo sarcasmo (adoro le persone sarcastiche e pesantemente ironiche).
> ...



Mi spiace, mi dispiace d'avvero, ma riesco a capire e capirti, fa parte di una certa classe esternarsi così, è giusto logico ma non condivisibile da parte mia, parte che conosce bene le esternazioni dell'utente in questione.


NO,  per me chi risulta scurrile, e lo risulta nel tempo non apprendendo dalle stesse che si lamentano del suo esternarsi non ha scusanti di base.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Oh non è un problema. Interpretalo come meglio ritieni. Ci mancherebbe altro, Lui.
> Avrei probabilmente scritto lo stesso se fosse stato Claudio a scrivere che se ne sarebbe andato.
> Perché trovo che anche Ultimo sia una bella persona ed un utente molto prezioso per questo Forum.


qui lo siamo tutti, nel bene o nel male e tutti abbiamo la libertà di esrimere idee con parole forbite o terra terra, chi concetti complessi chi semplici, viceversa non è un diritto apostrofare nessuno con un linguaggio offensivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono tornata indietro a leggere, lo farò dopo, però posso assicurare che la menopausa non è assolutamente un deterrente e che si fa sesso molto bene anche dopo anni e anni in cui ci si è entrate, direi addirittura meglio perchè generalmente si ha molto più tempo e si è meno stanchi, senza neppure il patema di restare incinta e prendere precauzioni.
> 
> Niente patata asciutta, secondo me Tebe ci scherza, anche perchè è sicuramente molto più giovane di me.


Devy, ci mancherebbe. Del resto non è che potrò evitare di sperimentarla, in futuro, come tante altre cose che fanno parte del nostro ciclo di vita. Ho tenuto a specificarlo visto che era argomento di discussione tra due utenti. Magari stavano in pensiero, che ne so.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Beata Te, Sbri.
> Perché io ho dimenticato pure come si fa :smile:


Ho parlato di frequenza soddisfacente. La mia unità di tempo è l'era geologica, ovviamente. Ma credo ne fossero tutti al corrente.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devy, ci mancherebbe. Del resto non è che potrò evitare di sperimentarla, in futuro, come tante altre cose che fanno parte del nostro ciclo di vita. Ho tenuto a specificarlo visto che era argomento di discussione tra due utenti. *Magari stavano in pensiero, che ne so.*



infatti: hai fatto benissimo a precisare.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> qui lo siamo tutti, nel bene o nel male e tutti abbiamo la libertà di esrimere idee con parole forbite o terra terra, chi concetti complessi chi semplici, viceversa *non è un diritto apostrofare nessuno con un linguaggio offensivo.*


*
*
Hai perfettamente ragione. Ciò non toglie che se non avesse questo imperdonabile difetto - sul quale io come molti altri lo abbiamo sempre richiamato -, Joey sarebbe, almeno per me, un piacevole interlocutore. A beneficio dell'intero forum, che trae dai suoi interventi stimoli di discussione. Il che è l'essenza di questo luogo. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho parlato di frequenza soddisfacente. La mia unità di tempo è l'era geologica, ovviamente. Ma credo ne fossero tutti al corrente.


La mia è l'era D. C. ma sono stretto tra l'incudine ed il martello e non riesco a venirne fuori .


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> [/B]
> Hai perfettamente ragione. Ciò non toglie che se non avesse questo imperdonabile difetto - sul quale io come molti altri lo abbiamo sempre richiamato -, Joey sarebbe, almeno per me, un piacevole interlocutore. A beneficio dell'intero forum, che trae dai suoi interventi stimoli di discussione. Il che è l'essenza di questo luogo. :smile:


So che capirai questa mia, mia assente di polemica ma sicuramente vera. Solo un vero demente potrebbe dire o scrivere soltanto cose sbagliate. E capisco la gravità di quello che scrivo, per questo preciso che non ritengo demente Joey. 


Io comunque ho finito di scrivere, mi sento strano ed a disagio interloquire a favore o a sfavore della persona che non può interagire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ho inteso volessi dirmi di tacere.


Assolutamente no.
Ho solo espresso la mia speranza che il motivo per cui qualche utente potesse aver approvato  una discussione come questa fosse la sua conclusione automoderata,SENZA BISOGNO CHE L'ADMIN INTERVENISSE CON MISURE DI SICUREZZA RESTRITTIVE E LIMITANTI L'ACCESSO AL
FORUM.
E voglio sperare con tutte le mie forza che il movente dell'approvazione sia questo.
Perché alla fine JB si ritira dalla discussione senza bisogno di mandarlo via a calci in culo, e spero sia chiara l'ABISSALE differenza.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Ho solo espresso la mia speranza che il motivo per cui qualche utente potesse aver approvato una discussione come questa fosse la sua conclusione automoderata,SENZA BISOGNO CHE L'ADMIN INTERVENISSE CON MISURE DI SICUREZZA RESTRITTIVE E LIMITANTI L'ACCESSO AL
> FORUM.
> E voglio sperare con tutte le mie forza che il movente dell'approvazione sia questo.
> Perché alla fine JB si ritira dalla discussione senza bisogno di mandarlo via a calci in culo, e spero sia chiara l'ABISSALE differenza.



Il verde e'mio Chiaretta...come sempre concordo.Jo e'stato  direi molto corretto..pensa quanti cartellini gialli ha dovuto usare admin,prima del rosso..con tanti utenti.Con lui no..si e'fatto da parte....quindi ha la mia stima.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> [/B]
> Hai perfettamente ragione. Ciò non toglie che se non avesse questo imperdonabile difetto - sul quale io come molti altri lo abbiamo sempre richiamato -, Joey sarebbe, almeno per me, un piacevole interlocutore. A beneficio dell'intero forum, che trae dai suoi interventi stimoli di discussione. Il che è l'essenza di questo luogo. :smile:


Sono d'accordo con te. Ma, come tutti quelli che amano gli eccessi, non è facile farglielo capire


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Lui..questo sito spesso assomiglia a congresso del P.C.I....tutti la pensate allo stesso modo.


di quale universo parallelo?
Litigano più fra loro che in un pollaio.

permettimi ma i più omologati sono gli altri a destra.
E non darmi della comunista che ti tiro la maledizione del pipino mollo


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Lui..questo sito spesso assomiglia a congresso del P.C.I...*.tutti la pensate allo stesso modo*.


 devo dire la verità, queste sono le affermazioni che mi fanno andare in bestia per quanto sono senza senso


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono tornata indietro a leggere, lo farò dopo, però posso assicurare che la menopausa non è assolutamente un deterrente e che si fa sesso molto bene anche dopo anni e anni in cui ci si è entrate, direi addirittura meglio perchè generalmente si ha molto più tempo e si è meno stanchi, senza neppure il patema di restare incinta e prendere precauzioni.
> 
> Niente patata asciutta, secondo me Tebe ci scherza, anche perchè è sicuramente molto più giovane di me.



ahahahah. Si ci scherzo. La patata asciutta è rivolta al fatto che non si eccita perchè ho l'ormone a zero e confermo quanto detto da te sulla menopausa.
Io  l'ho già finita, a causa del carcinoma all'utero, ma sono entrata in menopausa precoce prima dei 40. Lunga da spiegare.
Ma non ho avuto il minimo problema sessuale dopo.
Anzi...ti dirò che è migliorato.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> di quale universo parallelo?
> Litigano più fra loro che in un pollaio.
> 
> permettimi ma i più omologati sono gli altri a destra.
> E non darmi della comunista che ti tiro la maledizione del pipino mollo



:carneval:tesoro e'luogo comune...dire consenso bulgaro no???io sono apolitico..sai testimoni di nozze erano uno ex MSI altro ex PCI...pensa te!

allora io ti mando l'astinenza semestrale..ma mi sa che piove sul bagnato:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval:tesoro e'luogo comune...dire consenso bulgaro no???io sono apolitico..sai testimoni di nozze erano uno ex MSI altro ex PCI...pensa te!
> 
> *allora io ti mando l'astinenza semestrale..ma mi sa che piove sul bagnato*:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:






...........non ti tirerò più, vedrai!
:blank:


----------



## devastata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahah. Si ci scherzo. La patata asciutta è rivolta al fatto che non si eccita perchè ho l'ormone a zero e confermo quanto detto da te sulla menopausa.
> Io  l'ho già finita, a causa del carcinoma all'utero, ma sono entrata in menopausa precoce prima dei 40. Lunga da spiegare.
> Ma non ho avuto il minimo problema sessuale dopo.
> Anzi...ti dirò che è migliorato.



Confermo, meglio di prima, marito a parte..........!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Confermo, meglio di prima, marito a parte..........!


ecco...mondo strano....sai ho amica che ha 57 anni e ancora ciclo...altra 56 so che d aun pezzo meno..insomma e'soggettivo..sesso meglio di certo,io odio mezzi anticoncezionali..e pensare che non dovro'piu'usarli...


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Confermo, meglio di prima, *marito a parte.........*.!



Madonna Devy, fatti l'amante!

(E poi fatti beccare.)


----------



## devastata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Posso fartela io una domanda?

Quando parli di amiche, intendi amiche intime?

Non sono imbarazzate le donne di quell'età, pochi meno di me, ad avere rapporti per la prima volta con un nuovo 'amico'?

Me lo chiedo perchè io non penso proprio ci riuscirei mai, oggi!

Una cosa è il compagno che hai da sempre, che conosci e ti conosce. Soprattutto che ti ha conosciuta giovane.


----------



## devastata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna Devy, fatti l'amante!
> 
> (E poi fatti beccare.)



Pensi non ci stia pensando?  Lo farei pure sotto il suo naso mentre suona se mi capitasse uno che mi piace, quando vado con lui nei locali e mi guardo in giro, purtroppo, lo rivaluto, e non sono una che cerca un uomo bello. Non toccherei con le pinze neppure uno di quelli che suonano con lui, e due sono molto più giovani di me. Perchè?


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Il verde appena dato a te è mio.
> Perché la penso come te.
> Mi spiace che Joey vada perché è persona di contenuti, ma concordo sul fatto che se semini vento raccogli tempesta.
> Personalmente l'ho detto mille volte che non m'infastidice essere oggetto del suo sarcasmo (adoro le persone sarcastiche e pesantemente ironiche).
> ...


secondo me non è tanto chiara una cosa. essere oggetto di sarcasmo ci sta ; personalmente sono piuttosto attrezzata . però a volte diventa surreale che si stia parlando di razzismo, o che so ...e salti fuori il solito refrain figa di legno, menopausa, non scopi, sei vecchia.
scivolare scivola...ma che senso ha , che c'entra?
per lothar sarà essere fuori dal coro a me sembra il solito brodino riscaldato.e diventa tutto assai paradossale se chi fa del giudizio la sua bandiera (ma poi perché) quando ne è colpito cede al più ridicolo vittimismo.
comunque che tedio.


----------



## devastata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna Devy, fatti l'amante!
> 
> (E poi fatti beccare.)



Forse mi sono espressa male, lui funziona, ma preferirei una boccata d'aria fresca che non mi facesse pensare a.....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male, lui funziona, ma preferirei una boccata d'aria fresca che non mi facesse pensare a.....



ti smeraldo perch'sei identica a me....anch'io cerco l''aria fresca'''...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pensi non ci stia pensando?  Lo farei pure sotto il suo naso mentre suona se mi capitasse uno che mi piace, quando vado con lui nei locali e mi guardo in giro, purtroppo, lo rivaluto, e non sono una che cerca un uomo bello. Non toccherei con le pinze neppure uno di quelli che suonano con lui, e due sono molto più giovani di me. Perchè?



perchè la tua priorità è dimostrare di essere meglio di lui


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> .e diventa tutto assai paradossale se chi fa del giudizio la sua bandiera (ma poi perché) quando ne è colpito cede al più ridicolo vittimismo.
> .


infatti qualcosa non torna.
bah


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2013)

> diventa tutto assai paradossale se chi fa del giudizio la sua bandiera (ma poi perché) quando ne è colpito cede al più ridicolo vittimismo.


Il problema non è certo il giudizio. Anche perchè, forse non te lo ricordi ma ti rinfresco la memoria, qua coi giudizi alla mia persona nessuno è mai stato particolarmente tenero e tu, cara la mi svegliona, men che meno. Anzi, ricordiamoci pure i vari bullo da discount, ignorante troglodita e quant'altro. Tuoi a me. E parecchio tempo fa, non certo ieri. Il giudizio non c'entra nulla, affatto. Anche perchè, pare, qui non mi si sta dicendo nulla di nuovo. 
A me fa un po' ridere l'idea di risultare provocatore (...) o spaccapalle o che so. Più che altro perchè chiunque si trovasse a dover leggere castronerie impresentabili e palesi stupidità ammantate da buonismo alla Don Matteo e retrogusto da villaggio dei puffi si troverebbe suo malgrado ad essere visto come il "provocatore". Già il solo fatto di essermi presentato come traditore consapevole e niente affatto pentito mi ha attirato non so quanti miliari di post critici di condanna senza appello, per dire, e compatte, da quasi tutti tranne i soliti che sapete. E poi mi venite a parlare di forum non omologato ed acritico verso chi non è necessariamente d'accordo? E come no. Ma poi che lo dica,chessò, Minerva è un conto, che lo scriva l'Admin un altro, perchè si presume dovrebbe avere un minimo in più di discernimento, ed invece è un altro cinquantenne suonato come una campana, bruciatissimo, che quando scrive i suoi ragionamenti uno si stupisce nel pensare che vengono da un tizio che ha più di mezzo secolo.
Se uno scrive a Minerva che è una vecchia bacucca che dovrebbe impasticcarsi vuol dire che leggere le paranoie più allucinanti scritte proprio da una donna di quell'età e non da una ragazzina vuol dire, in breve, che chi le scrive dovrebbe andare a chiudersi nel primo convento disponibile o, in alternativa, farsi vedere da uno veramente, veramente bravo. Poi l'età, chiaramente, diventa uno sfottò, ma l'idea è che davvero ridursi sulla cinquantina a scrivere fesserie da mentecatti, quando uno in teoria dovrebbe avere un minimo di maturità se non di lucidità, è allucinante. 
Se sono ancora qui è perchè qualcuno mi ha chiesto di restare. Più di qualcuno per la verità. Francamente non so se scrivere ancora. Non me ne importa davvero granchè del giudizio altrui, ma andare regolarmente e continuativamente contro
corrente è sfibrante. E poi, come mi facevano notare dalla regia, perchè mai fare beneficienza? E perchè in effetti? D'altra parte, in genere lo stupido inconsapevole campa assai meglio di quello i cui neuroni portano a farsi delle domande. Forse state meglio così, dopotutto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Il verde appena dato a te è mio.
> Perché la penso come te.
> Mi spiace che Joey vada perché è persona di contenuti, ma concordo sul fatto che se semini vento raccogli tempesta.
> Personalmente l'ho detto mille volte che non m'infastidice essere oggetto del suo sarcasmo (adoro le persone sarcastiche e pesantemente ironiche).
> ...


quoto e approvo :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non è tanto chiara una cosa. *essere oggetto di sarcasmo ci sta ; personalmente sono piuttosto attrezzata . però a volte diventa surreale che si stia parlando di razzismo, o che so ...e salti fuori il solito refrain figa di legno, menopausa, non scopi, sei vecchia.*
> scivolare scivola...ma che senso ha , che c'entra?
> per lothar sarà essere fuori dal coro a me sembra il solito brodino riscaldato.e diventa tutto assai paradossale se chi fa del giudizio la sua bandiera (ma poi perché) quando ne è colpito cede al più ridicolo vittimismo.
> comunque che tedio.


verissimo, ma non credo che JB sia solo questo. Io non ho letto solo questo. Poi, quel "refrain" è :bleah: :unhappy:, sempre detto.

Edit: non mero accorta che c'eri. Puoi fare un giretto, così continuiamo a sparlare un po'? :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2013)

vabbé , dai...lo avete pregato di rimanere


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé , dai...lo avete pregato di rimanere



C'ero anche io fra quelli! Però, m'ha beccato proprio mentre (s)parlavo di lui... :scared:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema non è certo il giudizio. Anche perchè, forse non te lo ricordi ma ti rinfresco la memoria, qua coi giudizi alla mia persona nessuno è mai stato particolarmente tenero e tu, cara la mi svegliona, men che meno. Anzi, ricordiamoci pure i vari bullo da discount, ignorante troglodita e quant'altro. Tuoi a me. E parecchio tempo fa, non certo ieri. Il giudizio non c'entra nulla, affatto. Anche perchè, pare, qui non mi si sta dicendo nulla di nuovo.
> A me fa un po' ridere l'idea di risultare provocatore (...) o spaccapalle o che so. Più che altro perchè chiunque si trovasse a dover leggere castronerie impresentabili e palesi stupidità ammantate da buonismo alla Don Matteo e retrogusto da villaggio dei puffi si troverebbe suo malgrado ad essere visto come il "provocatore". Già il solo fatto di essermi presentato come traditore consapevole e niente affatto pentito mi ha attirato non so quanti miliari di post critici di condanna senza appello, per dire, e compatte, da quasi tutti tranne i soliti che sapete. E poi mi venite a parlare di forum non omologato ed acritico verso chi non è necessariamente d'accordo? E come no. Ma poi che lo dica,chessò, Minerva è un conto, che lo scriva l'Admin un altro, perchè si presume dovrebbe avere un minimo in più di discernimento, ed invece è un altro cinquantenne suonato come una campana, bruciatissimo, che quando scrive i suoi ragionamenti uno si stupisce nel pensare che vengono da un tizio che ha più di mezzo secolo.
> Se uno scrive a Minerva che è una vecchia bacucca che dovrebbe impasticcarsi vuol dire che leggere le paranoie più allucinanti scritte proprio da una donna di quell'età e non da una ragazzina vuol dire, in breve, che chi le scrive dovrebbe andare a chiudersi nel primo convento disponibile o, in alternativa, farsi vedere da uno veramente, veramente bravo. Poi l'età, chiaramente, diventa uno sfottò, ma l'idea è che davvero ridursi sulla cinquantina a scrivere fesserie da mentecatti, quando uno in teoria dovrebbe avere un minimo di maturità se non di lucidità, è allucinante.
> Se sono ancora qui è perchè qualcuno mi ha chiesto di restare. Più di qualcuno per la verità. Francamente non so se scrivere ancora. Non me ne importa davvero granchè del giudizio altrui, ma andare regolarmente e continuativamente contro
> corrente è sfibrante. E poi, come mi facevano notare dalla regia, perchè mai fare beneficienza? E perchè in effetti? D'altra parte, in genere lo stupido inconsapevole campa assai meglio di quello i cui neuroni portano a farsi delle domande. Forse state meglio così, dopotutto.


Scusa se insisto. Ma le stesse cose espresse con un linguaggio diverso non sarebbero meglio?
Non credo che chi va contro corrente sia preso di mira
Sono una traditrice e non sono mai stata presa a maleparole, forse perché ho sempre saputo confrontarmi senza eccedere nelle offese.
Tu sai benissimo che io e molti altri confividiamo molte tue impressioni ma davanti a un certo linguaggio, scusa ma perde totalmente di valore quello che dici,
E comunque non capisco il perché di questo tuo cambiamento


----------



## devastata (28 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti smeraldo perch'sei identica a me....anch'io cerco l''aria fresca'''...



Sicuro?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> HO CAPITO.


era ironia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi sono beccato un rosso per questo messaggio


era un rosso ironico


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non sono stato io.


era ironico :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto. Ma le stesse cose espresse con un linguaggio diverso non sarebbero meglio?
> Non credo che chi va contro corrente sia preso di mira
> Sono una traditrice e non sono mai stata presa a maleparole, forse perché ho sempre saputo confrontarmi senza eccedere nelle offese.
> Tu sai benissimo che io e molti altri confividiamo molte tue impressioni ma davanti a un certo linguaggio, scusa ma perde totalmente di valore quello che dici,
> E comunque non capisco il perché di questo tuo cambiamento


Farfie tu sei innoffensiva (non che non offendi ma proprio che sei innocua) non è che ti sai confrontare meglio o peggio. Senza contare che sto famoso "cambiamento" che dite non è che poi ha cambiato poi tanto le cose: se prima ero un bullo da discount, adesso sarò un bullo da discount di un quartiere malfamato, toh. Siamo lì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> prego, piacere mio
> comunque, condivido: nessuna voce fuori dal coro, al massimo, in alcune occasioni, fuori dal vasetto


quindi, ironico!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahah. Si ci scherzo. La patata asciutta è rivolta al fatto che non si eccita perchè ho l'ormone a zero e confermo quanto detto da te sulla menopausa.
> Io  l'ho già finita, a causa del carcinoma all'utero, ma sono entrata in menopausa precoce prima dei 40. Lunga da spiegare.
> Ma non ho avuto il minimo problema sessuale dopo.
> Anzi...ti dirò che *è migliorato*.


ovvio ... 3 giorni più a disposzione e meno giochi agli indiani


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfie tu sei innoffensiva (non che non offendi ma proprio che sei innocua) non è che ti sai confrontare meglio o peggio. Senza contare che sto famoso "cambiamento" che dite non è che poi ha cambiato poi tanto le cose: se prima ero un bullo da discount, adesso sarò un bullo da discount di un quartiere malfamato, toh. Siamo lì.


Beh, scusa, ma se per inoffensiva intendi che non ti (mi, ci) dà un cartone in piena faccia concordo (ma alla fine, perché dovrebbe?) ma se invece intendi che è inutile, non concordo assolutamente. Anzi, esprime spesso pensieri e posizioni di un certo spessore e ben netti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema non è certo il giudizio. Anche perchè, forse non te lo ricordi ma ti rinfresco la memoria, qua coi giudizi alla mia persona nessuno è mai stato particolarmente tenero e tu, cara la mi svegliona, men che meno. Anzi, ricordiamoci pure i vari bullo da discount, ignorante troglodita e quant'altro. Tuoi a me. E parecchio tempo fa, non certo ieri. Il giudizio non c'entra nulla, affatto. Anche perchè, pare, qui non mi si sta dicendo nulla di nuovo.
> A me fa un po' ridere l'idea di risultare provocatore (...) o spaccapalle o che so. Più che altro perchè chiunque si trovasse a dover leggere castronerie impresentabili e palesi stupidità ammantate da buonismo alla Don Matteo e retrogusto da villaggio dei puffi si troverebbe suo malgrado ad essere visto come il "provocatore". Già il solo fatto di essermi presentato come traditore consapevole e niente affatto pentito mi ha attirato non so quanti miliari di post critici di condanna senza appello, per dire, e compatte, da quasi tutti tranne i soliti che sapete. E poi mi venite a parlare di forum non omologato ed acritico verso chi non è necessariamente d'accordo? E come no. Ma poi che lo dica,chessò, Minerva è un conto, che lo scriva l'Admin un altro, perchè si presume dovrebbe avere un minimo in più di discernimento, ed invece è un altro cinquantenne suonato come una campana, bruciatissimo, che quando scrive i suoi ragionamenti uno si stupisce nel pensare che vengono da un tizio che ha più di mezzo secolo.
> Se uno scrive a Minerva che è una vecchia bacucca che dovrebbe impasticcarsi vuol dire che leggere le paranoie più allucinanti scritte proprio da una donna di quell'età e non da una ragazzina vuol dire, in breve, che chi le scrive dovrebbe andare a chiudersi nel primo convento disponibile o, in alternativa, farsi vedere da uno veramente, veramente bravo. Poi l'età, chiaramente, diventa uno sfottò, ma l'idea è che davvero ridursi sulla cinquantina a scrivere fesserie da mentecatti, quando uno in teoria dovrebbe avere un minimo di maturità se non di lucidità, è allucinante.
> Se sono ancora qui è perchè qualcuno mi ha chiesto di restare. Più di qualcuno per la verità. Francamente non so se scrivere ancora. Non me ne importa davvero granchè del giudizio altrui, ma andare regolarmente e continuativamente contro
> corrente è sfibrante. E poi, come mi facevano notare dalla regia, perchè mai fare beneficienza? E perchè in effetti? D'altra parte, in genere lo stupido inconsapevole campa assai meglio di quello i cui neuroni portano a farsi delle domande. Forse state meglio così, dopotutto.


aggiungerei un altro aggettivo: strapazzafigli.

mi era parso che era tuo il "gran divertimento" di proibire ai figli di sedersi e poi punirli perché restavano in piedi. secondo te era spassosissimo. ed è esattamente quel che fa un provocatore.

ora, che sei convinto che io sia suonato nel senso che tu dai a quella parola, in teoria non dovrebbe colpire nulla di quel che dico, ma in realtà ti è bene entrato, tanto che mi fai anche il terzo grado.

magari è tempo di scendere dallo sgabello e nascondere il cartello con scritto sopra: "io sono migliore di tutti". fa ancora un gran freddo e questa frase brucia tanto bene, e il caldo fa bene al cuore. restarci sullo sgabello è come voler cercare un consenso dove invece non c'è. oppure vuoi anche fare l'ipocrita?


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aggiungerei un altro aggettivo: _strapazzafigli._
> 
> mi era parso che era tuo il "gran divertimento" di proibire ai figli di sedersi e poi punirli perché restavano in piedi. secondo te era spassosissimo. ed è esattamente quel che fa un provocatore.
> 
> ...


elamadò
apa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> elamadò
> apa:


amen :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfie tu sei innoffensiva (non che non offendi ma proprio che sei innocua) non è che ti sai confrontare meglio o peggio. Senza contare che sto famoso "cambiamento" che dite non è che poi ha cambiato poi tanto le cose: se prima ero un bullo da discount, adesso sarò un bullo da discount di un quartiere malfamato, toh. Siamo lì.


Non credo di essere innocua. Ho avuto scontri e discussioni con qualche utente e non mi sembra di esserci andata leggera. Certo non ho mai usato termini offensivi tutto qui che trovo inutili per far valere le mie ragioni.

Resto della mia opinione. Ovvero che sei cambiato,avrai i tuoi motivi non posso che adeguarmi...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beh, scusa, ma se per inoffensiva intendi che non ti (mi, ci) dà un cartone in piena faccia concordo (ma alla fine, perché dovrebbe?) ma se invece intendi che è inutile, non concordo assolutamente. Anzi, esprime spesso pensieri e posizioni di un certo spessore e ben netti.


Grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aggiungerei un altro aggettivo: strapazzafigli.
> 
> mi era parso che era tuo il "gran divertimento" di proibire ai figli di sedersi e poi punirli perché restavano in piedi. secondo te era spassosissimo. ed è esattamente quel che fa un provocatore.


hm, direi che quel genio del male era Massinfedele . Lo accendo pure...


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> amen :rotfl:



non mi rubare le frasi Quibb
_Amen _è la mia uscita preferita.:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, direi che quel genio del male era Massinfedele . Lo accendo pure...


uffa ... ora mi tocca anche cercare


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie


e di che? Pura (e piacevolissima) verità


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema non è certo il giudizio. Anche perchè, forse non te lo ricordi ma ti rinfresco la memoria, qua coi giudizi alla mia persona nessuno è mai stato particolarmente tenero e tu, cara la mi svegliona, men che meno. Anzi, ricordiamoci pure i vari bullo da discount, ignorante troglodita e quant'altro. Tuoi a me. E parecchio tempo fa, non certo ieri. Il giudizio non c'entra nulla, affatto. Anche perchè, pare, qui non mi si sta dicendo nulla di nuovo.
> A me fa un po' ridere l'idea di risultare provocatore (...) o spaccapalle o che so. Più che altro perchè chiunque si trovasse a dover leggere castronerie impresentabili e palesi stupidità ammantate da buonismo alla Don Matteo e retrogusto da villaggio dei puffi si troverebbe suo malgrado ad essere visto come il "provocatore". Già il solo fatto di essermi presentato come traditore consapevole e niente affatto pentito mi ha attirato non so quanti miliari di post critici di condanna senza appello, per dire, e compatte, da quasi tutti tranne i soliti che sapete. E poi mi venite a parlare di forum non omologato ed acritico verso chi non è necessariamente d'accordo? E come no. Ma poi che lo dica,chessò, Minerva è un conto, che lo scriva l'Admin un altro, perchè si presume dovrebbe avere un minimo in più di discernimento, ed invece è un altro cinquantenne suonato come una campana, bruciatissimo, che quando scrive i suoi ragionamenti uno si stupisce nel pensare che vengono da un tizio che ha più di mezzo secolo.
> *Se uno scrive a Minerva che è una vecchia bacucca che dovrebbe impasticcarsi vuol dire che leggere le paranoie più allucinanti scritte proprio da una donna di quell'età e non da una ragazzina vuol dire, in breve, che chi le scrive dovrebbe andare a chiudersi nel primo convento disponibile o, in alternativa, farsi vedere da uno veramente, veramente bravo. Poi l'età, chiaramente, diventa uno sfottò, ma l'idea è che davvero ridursi sulla cinquantina a scrivere fesserie da mentecatti, quando uno in teoria dovrebbe avere un minimo di maturità se non di lucidità, è allucinante. *
> Se sono ancora qui è perchè qualcuno mi ha chiesto di restare. Più di qualcuno per la verità. Francamente non so se scrivere ancora. Non me ne importa davvero granchè del giudizio altrui, ma andare regolarmente e continuativamente contro
> corrente è sfibrante. E poi, come mi facevano notare dalla regia, perchè mai fare beneficienza? E perchè in effetti? D'altra parte, in genere lo stupido inconsapevole campa assai meglio di quello i cui neuroni portano a farsi delle domande. Forse state meglio così, dopotutto.


Cosa ti dà la sicurezza di dire che quello che tu non condividi è una fesseria da mentecatti?
E' lì che sbagli.
Puoi dire che per la tua esperienza sono cose fuori dal mondo ma ricordando che è fuori dal tuo mondo perché la tua esperienza non è il mondo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> uffa ... ora mi tocca anche cercare


E' nel 3D di massinfedele sulla Infedeltà/fedeltà continuare o smettere etc, quello lungo nel quale gli han tirato pietre. E' lì, in bocca al lupo.
JB non tira dentro al forum la/i suoi figlia/i, proprio mai (mi pare)


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Cosa ti dà la sicurezza di dire che quello che tu non condividi è una fesseria da mentecatti*?
> E' lì che sbagli.
> Puoi dire che per la tua esperienza sono cose fuori dal mondo ma ricordando che è fuori dal tuo mondo perché la tua esperienza non è il mondo.



penso che sia un pò in ogniuno di noi questo pensiero ...
Togliendo "fesseria da mentecatti " sostituendolo con sbagliato...
comunque concordo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' nel 3D di massinfedele sulla Infedeltà/fedeltà continuare o smettere etc, quello lungo nel quale gli han tirato pietre. E' lì, in bocca al lupo.
> JB non tira dentro al forum la/i suoi figlia/i, proprio mai (mi pare)


Fa. aveva proprio ragione, è meglio stare zitto e nascondersi in casa anziché discutere su un forum. le associazioni che si fanno a volte sono terribili errori :rotfl:

meno male che sono suonato, ora JB me le canta pure :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> penso che sia un pò in ogniuno di noi questo pensiero ...
> Togliendo "fesseria da mentecatti " sostituendolo con sbagliato...
> comunque concordo


Ma certo che anche per me (come per te) ci sono situazioni assurde o incredibili o sbagliate ma si possono dire queste cose senza dare del mentecatto o mandare a morire nessuno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> penso che sia un pò in ogniuno di noi questo pensiero ...
> Togliendo "fesseria da mentecatti " sostituendolo con sbagliato...
> comunque concordo


beh, per carità, non è che di fesserie da mentecatti non ce ne siano mai, eh. E' che ... le incontra troppo spesso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, per carità, non è che di fesserie da mentecatti non ce ne siano mai, eh. E' che ... le incontra troppo spesso


No no, è che noi a volte le sorvoliamo (bontà nostra) mentre lui le evidenzia tutte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No no, è che noi a volte le sorvoliamo (bontà nostra) mentre lui le evidenzia tutte.



....:scared: ok....


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che anche per me (come per te) ci sono situazioni assurde o incredibili o sbagliate ma si possono dire queste cose senza dare del mentecatto o mandare a morire nessuno.


io me ne frego anche un pò del gergo ...
e di certo non sarò io a voler adeguare a me   una persona gretta , buzzurra ,  cafona e maleducata (ogni riferimento a persone o cose realmente accadute è puramete casuale)nel linguaggio e nei modi , se mi va di interagire lo faccio consapevole di quelle che mi aspetta altrimenti ne faccio anche a meno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fa. aveva proprio ragione, è meglio stare zitto e nascondersi in casa anziché discutere su un forum. le associazioni che si fanno a volte sono terribili errori :rotfl:
> 
> meno male che sono suonato, ora JB me le canta pure :rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18162-aggiornamento?p=1030138&viewfull=1#post1030138

E' stato exmassinfedele. Mi scuso quindi con JB che l'ho associato a questo individuo e quindi ritiro lo strapazzafigli. All'occasione ho anche riletto Nausicaa che diceva:



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq.
> In effetti, genitori che si "divertono" a maltrattare i figli -addirittura con il "giochetto" di ordinargli qualcosa e poi punirli perchè l'hanno fatto, esistono.
> 
> A me quelle battute hanno fatto ghignare, perchè (così sento io) *ci vedo uno che ai figli ci tiene in modo feroce*.
> Ma in effetti se a uno qua è capitato, leggere le stesse cose non fa lo stesso effetto.


Io penso comunque JB ci tiene a noi in modo feroce e questa mia associazione sbagliata un po' se la merita


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io me ne frego anche un pò del gergo ...
> e di certo non sarò io a voler adeguare a me   una persona gretta , buzzurra ,  cafona e maleducata (ogni riferimento a persone o cose realmente accadute è puramete casuale)nel linguaggio e nei modi , se mi va di interagire lo faccio consapevole di quelle che mi aspetta altrimenti ne faccio anche a meno.


Per me principalmente non è il linguaggio in sè (un "ma muori!" non mi fa molto effetto io direi "crepa!" e non intenderei davvero augurare a nessuno la morte e mi fa perfino ridere) ma è il togliere valore a ciò che un'altra persona dice se non accetta il punto di vista insultandola che non piace a nessuno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me principalmente non è il linguaggio in sè (un "ma muori!" non mi fa molto effetto io direi "crepa!" e non intenderei davvero augurare a nessuno la morte e mi fa perfino ridere) ma è il togliere valore a ciò che un'altra persona dice se non accetta il punto di vista insultandola che non piace a nessuno.


Ma davvero secondo te il suo rivolgersi malamente (secondo i parametri comunemente accettati qui dentro) può togliere valore agli  interventi di un certo spessore?
Mi sembra che tutti abbiamo saputo discernere, nel caso.


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pensi non ci stia pensando?  Lo farei pure sotto il suo naso mentre suona se mi capitasse uno che mi piace, quando vado con lui nei locali e mi guardo in giro, purtroppo, lo rivaluto, e non sono una che cerca un uomo bello. Non toccherei con le pinze neppure uno di quelli che suonano con lui, e due sono molto più giovani di me. Perchè?


perchè anche se il cazzo pace a tutte (cit), dopo un pò ci vuole _anche_ vita neurale, in quel cazzo.



Secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma davvero secondo te il suo rivolgersi malamente *(secondo i parametri comunemente accettati qui dentro*) può togliere valore agli interventi di un certo spessore?
> Mi sembra che tutti abbiamo saputo discernere, nel caso.


che palle chiara, davvero.
è rientrato , possiamo archiviare la pratica?


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male, lui funziona, ma preferirei una boccata d'aria fresca che non mi facesse pensare a.....



avevo capito.
Figurati. Quando uno pensa a trombare extra ho il triplo senso


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma davvero secondo te il suo rivolgersi malamente (secondo i parametri comunemente accettati qui dentro) può togliere valore agli  interventi di un certo spessore?
> Mi sembra che tutti abbiamo saputo discernere, nel caso.


Ma cosa vuoi che tolga lui o chiunque altro!
E' quel modo che irrita.
A me fa ridere. E' talmente esagerato che non lo trovo offensivo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> C'ero anche io fra quelli! Però, m'ha beccato proprio mentre (s)parlavo di lui... :scared:



pure io, ma me ne sono stata quatta e sto facendo Tebina goretti...

flapflap


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle chiara, davvero.
> è rientrato , possiamo archiviare la pratica?



Mi manca Tubarao


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè anche se il cazzo pace a tutte (cit), dopo un pò ci vuole _anche_ *vita neurale*, in quel cazzo.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo me.


insomma, pensare col cazzo? lo facciamo tutti i giorni :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè anche se il cazzo pace a tutte (cit), dopo un pò ci vuole _anche_ vita neurale, in quel cazzo.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo me.


Sì, ma intanto bisogna cominciare da qualche parte


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi manca Tubarao


eccome.mettici una buona parola


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi manca Tubarao


cIè


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi manca Tubarao



Cavoli se manca


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle chiara, davvero.
> è rientrato , possiamo archiviare la pratica?


Sì davvero. Ognuno di noi si è fatto la sua idea, ne abbiamo parlato fin quasi più della mia frustrazione sessuale.


----------



## Flavia (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì davvero. Ognuno di noi si è fatto la sua idea, ne abbiamo parlato fin quasi più della mia frustrazione sessuale.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non ti manca mai il senso dell'ironia
brava!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> non ti manca mai il senso dell'ironia
> brava!


io può


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, ma intanto bisogna cominciare da qualche parte


infatti ho detto dopo un pò.

Prima vale tutto.
Se no come si capisce cosa piace e no?

Ma per Devy è troppo tardi, nel senso che non ce la vedo a zompare da un letto all'altro.
Se non altro perchè le ossa non è che sono più quelle di una volta.
A vent'anni io facevo il salto della cavalletta sul pipino, se lo faccio adesso mi portano in ospedale.


----------



## devastata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Per me sarebbe già un 'salto mortale' cambiare letto una sola volta, non mi ci vedo proprio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me principalmente non è il linguaggio in sè (un "ma muori!" non mi fa molto effetto io direi "crepa!" e non intenderei davvero augurare a nessuno la morte e mi fa perfino ridere) ma è il togliere valore a ciò che un'altra persona dice se non accetta il punto di vista insultandola che non piace a nessuno.



Sì, questo dà fastidio anche a me, vedi i commenti su Passante (cioè, su chi lo stima etc). Non a caso gliel'ho detto. Ma insomma, mica ha solo un atteggiamento del genere...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì davvero. Ognuno di noi si è fatto la sua idea, ne abbiamo parlato fin quasi più della mia frustrazione sessuale.



eh, ma ora dobbiamo cominciare con la menopausa


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma ora dobbiamo cominciare con la menopausa


prometto di avvisarvi per tempo


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Ho solo espresso la mia speranza che il motivo per cui qualche utente potesse aver approvato  una discussione come questa fosse la sua conclusione automoderata,SENZA BISOGNO CHE L'ADMIN INTERVENISSE CON MISURE DI SICUREZZA RESTRITTIVE E LIMITANTI L'ACCESSO AL
> FORUM.
> E voglio sperare con tutte le mie forza che il movente dell'approvazione sia questo.
> Perché alla fine JB si ritira dalla discussione senza bisogno di mandarlo via a calci in culo, e spero sia chiara l'ABISSALE differenza.



Se l'admin lo manda via a calci in culo oppure no, saranno di certo questioni sue. 

Se qualcuno e magari Ultimo ha colpe nell'aver fatto uscire J felice di averlo fatto, e sarei ancora più soddisfatto se metaforicamente avessi dato un bel calcio in culo. I motivi? azzi mia direi, ma direi anche che chi sa sa, chi non sa non sa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se l'admin lo manda via a calci in culo oppure no, saranno di certo questioni sue.
> 
> Se qualcuno e magari Ultimo ha colpe nell'aver fatto uscire J felice di averlo fatto, e sarei ancora più soddisfatto se metaforicamente avessi dato un bel calcio in culo. I motivi? azzi mia direi, ma direi anche che chi sa sa, chi non sa non sa.


scusa Ultimo, ma non credo proprio che tu abbia un qualsiasi potere di cacciare o no utenti, e soprattutto tantomeno JB. Se rimane o se ne va è per ragioni globali sue e non certo per te o qualsiasi cosa tu possa mai dire. Soprattutto tu, Ultimo. Scusa, eh.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aggiungerei un altro aggettivo: strapazzafigli.
> 
> mi era parso che era tuo il "gran divertimento" di proibire ai figli di sedersi e poi punirli perché restavano in piedi. secondo te era spassosissimo. ed è esattamente quel che fa un provocatore.
> 
> ...





Concordo, e questo si evince da quello che ha scritto, a parte che ci sono dei giudizi scritti inaccettabili.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti dà la sicurezza di dire che quello che tu non condividi è una fesseria da mentecatti?
> E' lì che sbagli.
> Puoi dire che per la tua esperienza sono cose fuori dal mondo ma ricordando che è fuori dal tuo mondo perché la tua esperienza non è il mondo.



Quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che tolga lui o chiunque altro!
> E' quel modo che irrita.
> A me fa ridere. E' talmente esagerato che non lo trovo offensivo.


A te Brunetta, a me, ma a quelle persone che stanno male? NO.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa Ultimo, ma non credo proprio che tu abbia un qualsiasi potere di cacciare o no utenti, e soprattutto tantomeno JB. Se rimane o se ne va è per ragioni globali sue e non certo per te o qualsiasi cosa tu possa mai dire. Soprattutto tu, Ultimo. Scusa, eh.



Impara a leggere e dopo rispondi.

Perchè quello che ho scritto io è chiarissimo, ho scritto che se l'admin lo vuole gettare fuori saranno questioni sue, e se IO ho contribuito nella scelta di J di uscire fuori sono contento, e metaforicamente parlando sarei stato contento di dargli anche un calcio in culo.

Leggi bene bimbuzza, perchè non ho scritto che ho il potere.

Ma ho il potere quanto e come lui di accanirmi su qualcuno, e l'ho fatto, Chiaro? si chiaro a chi vuol comprendere. chi cerca la polemica invece...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa Ultimo, ma non credo proprio che tu abbia un qualsiasi potere di cacciare o no utenti, e soprattutto tantomeno JB. Se rimane o se ne va è per ragioni globali sue e non certo per te o qualsiasi cosa tu possa mai dire. Soprattutto tu, Ultimo. Scusa, eh.



Ah scusa, vorrei aggiungere un'altra cosa, se mi stai dando dello scemo, è ben accetto eh! d'altronde si evince la differenza di persone tra me e te.  

Ti do un consiglio smettila con me, perchè i sottointesi so scriverli anche io, tranquilla che non diventerò mai un J and bì ( scurrilmente e globalmente parlando) ma potrei anche accanirmi con te. Chiaro bimbuzza?

Morale? non ti permettere più di darmi dello scemo o di ritenermi inferiore a qualsiasi altro utente. Detto ciò lo scrissi perchè spesso quello che scrivi mi piace e vorrei avere un dialogo con te, altrimenti ho già scritto sopra.:bacio:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah scusa, vorrei aggiungere un'altra cosa, se mi stai dando dello scemo, è ben accetto eh! d'altronde si evince la differenza di persone tra me e te.
> 
> Ti do un consiglio smettila con me, perchè i sottointesi so scriverli anche io, tranquilla che non diventerò mai un J and bì ( scurrilmente e globalmente parlando) ma *potrei anche accanirmi con te*. Chiaro bimbuzza?
> 
> Morale? non ti permettere più di darmi dello scemo o di ritenermi inferiore a qualsiasi altro utente. Detto ciò lo scrissi perchè spesso quello che scrivi mi piace e vorrei avere un dialogo con te, altrimenti ho già scritto sopra.:bacio:


:scared:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :scared:  View attachment 6411 View attachment 6412



Ho avuto la risposta.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18162-aggiornamento?p=1030138&viewfull=1#post1030138
> 
> E' stato exmassinfedele. Mi scuso quindi con JB che l'ho associato a questo individuo e quindi ritiro lo strapazzafigli. All'occasione ho anche riletto Nausicaa che diceva:
> 
> ...


grazie dall'individuo


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2013)

*La differenza tra esprimere il proprio punto di vista e parteggiare*

Tentando di riportare Joey alla ragione mi sono "meritato" un prezioso rubino. E ci sta tutto. Il dissenso è il padre del confronto ed il confronto è il sale della democrazia.
Amen.
Solo una puntualizzazione: esprimersi in favore di qualcuno motivando la  propria condivisibile - o meno - posizione non equivale affatto a  schierarsi a favore di quello o, peggio ancora, contro altri.
Significa solo rendere pubblico il proprio pensiero rispetto ad un certo  fatto. Significa partecipare altri delle proprie idee. Significa  scambio di opinioni, prospettive, sentimenti.
Significa essere vivi e parte di una comunità.
Ed io lo sono, entrambe le cose.
Per cui con quel senso di rispetto per tutti che - mi si perdoni la  presunzione - tento di rendere in tutti i miei scambi con ciascuno di  voi, continuerò sempre a dire la mia.
Anche se ciò mi rende inviso a chi confonde il piano personale con  quello del confronto pubblico, a viso aperto e nel rispetto reciproco.
Grazie e perdonate la prolissità


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Tentando di riportare Joey alla ragione mi sono "meritato" un prezioso rubino. E ci sta tutto. Il dissenso è il padre del confronto ed il confronto è il sale della democrazia.
> Amen.
> Solo una puntualizzazione: esprimersi in favore di qualcuno motivando la propria condivisibile - o meno - posizione non equivale affatto a schierarsi a favore di quello o, peggio ancora, contro altri.
> Significa solo rendere pubblico il proprio pensiero rispetto ad un certo fatto. Significa partecipare altri delle proprie idee. Significa scambio di opinioni, prospettive, sentimenti.
> ...


Il verde è mio


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aggiungerei un altro aggettivo: strapazzafigli.
> 
> mi era parso che era tuo il "gran divertimento" di proibire ai figli di sedersi e poi punirli perché restavano in piedi. secondo te era spassosissimo. ed è esattamente quel che fa un provocatore.
> 
> ...


Sarò breve: sulla cosa dello strapazzafigli mi pare ti abbiano già risposto. Non ti ho fatto nessun terzo grado perchè in effetti non ti ho mica chiesto nulla visto che mi limito a leggere quello che scrivi. Ed è già tanto. Per il resto, è evidente che io non cerco certo il consenso di nessuno, altrimenti non mi comporterei come faccio.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aggiungerei un altro aggettivo: strapazzafigli.
> 
> mi era parso che era tuo il "gran divertimento" di proibire ai figli di sedersi e poi punirli perché restavano in piedi. secondo te era spassosissimo. ed è esattamente quel che fa un provocatore.
> 
> ...


la ricerca del consenso, tocchi il punto cruciale del nostro eroe, che si affanna a ripetere la litania del "non me ne frega nulla del giudizio altrui". E lancia una ciao ciao alla ricerca dei "no, dai resta". E fa la grazia, anzi la beneficenza, di restare per condividere i suoi neuroni (sic) ed illuminare la via. Il mondo è bello perché è vario, ma alle volte anche no


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarò breve: sulla cosa dello strapazzafigli mi pare ti abbiano già risposto. Non ti ho fatto nessun terzo grado perchè in effetti non ti ho mica chiesto nulla visto che mi limito a leggere quello che scrivi. Ed è già tanto. Per il resto, è evidente che io non cerco certo il consenso di nessuno, altrimenti non mi comporterei come faccio.


touche"


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Tentando di riportare Joey alla ragione mi sono "meritato" un prezioso rubino. E ci sta tutto. Il dissenso è il padre del confronto ed il confronto è il sale della democrazia.
> Amen.
> Solo una puntualizzazione: esprimersi in favore di qualcuno motivando la  propria condivisibile - o meno - posizione non equivale affatto a  schierarsi a favore di quello o, peggio ancora, contro altri.
> Significa solo rendere pubblico il proprio pensiero rispetto ad un certo  fatto. Significa partecipare altri delle proprie idee. Significa  scambio di opinioni, prospettive, sentimenti.
> ...



Ho provato a quotarti ma al momento non posso.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

*L7*

non posso che approvare. :up:
per il verde, mi spiace, devo ricaricare.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non posso che approvare. :up:
> per il verde, mi spiace, devo ricaricare.


Copione.:scoreggia:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me principalmente non è il linguaggio in sè *(un "ma muori!" non mi fa molto effetto io direi "crepa!" e non intenderei davvero augurare a nessuno la morte e mi fa perfino ridere)* ma è il togliere valore a ciò che un'altra persona dice se non accetta il punto di vista insultandola che non piace a nessuno.


Il senso infatti è proprio quello. Ma qui è anche il posto dove un'incarognita anzichenò ti segue su altri thread per redarguirti di aver tirato fuori morti non morti, cosa che peraltro non ho fatto, e di non preoccuparmi di chi paga i server sui quali noi tutti perdiamo un fracco di tempo. Questo è il livello medio dell' "acutezza" di chi poi legge, qua sopra, figurati se non ci si strappa i capelli per un "vaffanculo e muori". 
Poi sul togliere il valore: io non è che tolgo valore o che, perchè nel momento in cui leggo una fesseria e la reputo tale per me non ha proprio valore se non, forse, a livello ludico. E quindi mi regolo di conseguenza. Cioè, non è che un'opinione ha un valore "oggettivo". E se, per me e ripeto per me, scrivi un pacco di fesserie ad un certo punto finisco per chiamarti fesso, ed è una conseguenza logica molto semplice.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Copione.:scoreggia:



copione a me: tu che sei bip bip bipbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp e inoltre biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
In ogni caso penso proprio che potresti bipppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.
spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> copione a me: tu che sei bip bip bipbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp e inoltre biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
> In ogni caso penso proprio che potresti bipppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.
> spero di essere stato chiaro.



Stai svaccando un treddì serissimo! pentiti!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> la ricerca del consenso, tocchi il punto cruciale del nostro eroe, che si affanna a ripetere la litania del "non me ne frega nulla del giudizio altrui".* E lancia una ciao ciao alla ricerca dei "no, dai resta". *E fa la grazia, anzi la beneficenza, di restare per condividere i suoi neuroni (sic) ed illuminare la via. Il mondo è bello perché è vario, ma alle volte anche no


Veramente no. Il ciao ciao, era proprio un ciao ciao. Nulla d'altro. E mi fa sorridere l'idea che "i veri maschi duri e puri non salutano", primo perchè io non mi sono mai definito tale e secondo perchè mi pare un po' un scemenza.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il senso infatti è proprio quello. Ma qui è anche il posto dove un'incarognita anzichenò ti segue su altri thread per redarguirti di aver tirato fuori morti non morti, cosa che peraltro non ho fatto, e di non preoccuparmi di chi paga i server sui quali noi tutti perdiamo un fracco di tempo. Questo è il livello medio dell' "acutezza" di chi poi legge, qua sopra, figurati se non ci si strappa i capelli per un "vaffanculo e muori".
> Poi sul togliere il valore: io non è che tolgo valore o che, perchè nel momento in cui leggo una fesseria e la reputo tale per me non ha proprio valore se non, forse, a livello ludico. E quindi mi regolo di conseguenza. Cioè, non è che un'opinione ha un valore "oggettivo". E se, per me e ripeto per me, scrivi un pacco di fesserie ad un certo punto finisco per chiamarti fesso, ed è una conseguenza logica molto semplice.



Tutto chiarissimo, ora ho capito perchè te ne stai andando, ti apro la porta? Azzo ci fai ancora qua dopo quello che hai scritto mica lo capisco.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no. Il ciao ciao, era proprio un ciao ciao. Nulla d'altro. E mi fa sorridere l'idea che "i veri maschi duri e puri non salutano", primo perchè io non mi sono mai definito tale e secondo perchè mi pare un po' un scemenza.


mai detto che i maschi duri non salutano. Ma, secondo me, il tuo saluto era finalizzato alla ricerca del consenso, che del resto è una costante nel tuo caso. Un consenso "selezionato" certo, ma sempre consenso.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no. Il ciao ciao, era proprio un ciao ciao. Nulla d'altro. E mi fa sorridere l'idea che "i veri maschi duri e puri non salutano", primo perchè io non mi sono mai definito tale e secondo perchè mi pare un po' un scemenza.



Ahhhhhhhh ciao ciao non era perchè te ne stavi andando!! minchia che siamo cretini!!! 

Ou io ti aprivo la porta eh, quindi non appartengo alla categoria dei masculi duri che non ti salutavano. 

lui che minchia hai capito? lui mica se ne stava andando eh. 

Ma ho letto male scusate eh! anche ora voleva dire altro


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazie dall'individuo


e a me non dici niente che sono stata attentissima e ti ho restituito la paternità della battuta? Ingrato


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mai detto che i maschi duri non salutano. Ma, secondo me, il tuo saluto era finalizzato alla ricerca del consenso, che del resto è una costante nel tuo caso. Un consenso "selezionato" certo, ma sempre consenso.


Guarda: il mio saluto era proprio un saluto. Nè più nè meno. Anche perchè, eventualmente, quel consenso di cui parli, ancorchè selezionato, già l'avevo. Non è che ho scritto sto thread apettando che qualcuno mi chiedesse di restare, e tra l'altro non è neanche detto che io resti. Vediamo.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il senso infatti è proprio quello. Ma qui è anche il posto dove un'incarognita anzichenò ti segue su altri thread per redarguirti di aver tirato fuori morti non morti, cosa che peraltro non ho fatto, e di non preoccuparmi di chi paga i server sui quali noi tutti perdiamo un fracco di tempo. Questo è il livello medio dell' "acutezza" di chi poi legge, qua sopra, figurati se non ci si strappa i capelli per un "vaffanculo e muori".
> Poi sul togliere il valore: io non è che tolgo valore o che, perchè nel momento in cui leggo una fesseria e la reputo tale per me non ha proprio valore se non, forse, a livello ludico. E quindi mi regolo di conseguenza. Cioè, non è che un'opinione ha un valore "oggettivo". E se, per me e ripeto per me, scrivi un pacco di fesserie ad un certo punto finisco per chiamarti fesso, ed è una conseguenza logica molto semplice.


ed è qui che sbagli. La tua opinione non ti autorizza dare del fesso a nessuno. Tu la pensi in un modo, altri no. La tua opinione è migliore? Perchè? Di che valore oggettivo parli?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il senso infatti è proprio quello. Ma qui è anche il posto dove un'incarognita anzichenò ti segue su altri thread per redarguirti di aver tirato fuori morti non morti, cosa che peraltro non ho fatto, e di non preoccuparmi di chi paga i server sui quali noi tutti perdiamo un fracco di tempo. Questo è il livello medio dell' "acutezza" di chi poi legge, qua sopra, figurati se non ci si strappa i capelli per un "vaffanculo e muori".
> Poi sul togliere il valore: io non è che tolgo valore o che, perchè nel momento in cui leggo una fesseria e la reputo tale per me non ha proprio valore se non, forse, a livello ludico. E quindi mi regolo di conseguenza. Cioè, non è che un'opinione ha un valore "oggettivo". *E se, per me e ripeto per me, scrivi un pacco di fesserie ad un certo punto finisco per chiamarti fesso*, ed è una conseguenza logica molto semplice.


No, Joey.
Questo è il punto dolente, se permetti.
Puoi legittimamente pensare che sia fesso ma non puoi dirlo: dicendolo, lo insulti. Non ci sono altre possibili letture del dire fesso a qualcuno. Lo umili !
Peraltro sei anche dotato  di un notevole senso dell'ironia per cui avresti innumerevoli alternative per fare capire a qualcuno che in quel momento dice cose sbagliate, senza mettere il dito nella piaga, anzi facendo sorridere tutti, anche il destinatario della tua critica.
Perché devi essere così diretto? Nella tua vita sociale e lavorativa puoi permetterti qusto lusso? E non paghi un prezzo straordinarimente alto per esserlo? A che pro, poi? Capisco schierarsi nettamente e polemizzare anche duramente su qualcosa per cui valga la pena farlo, ma insomma per una chiacchiera su un forum con persone che neppure conosciamo. Dai, è eccessivo, permetttimi di dirtelo. E non è la prima volta.
E sai bene che non sono affatto contro la tua presenza qui.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e a me non dici niente che sono stata attentissima e ti ho restituito la paternità della battuta? Ingrato View attachment 6413


scusasse, effettivamente la devo ringraziare, ero stato deprivato di uno dei miei difetti principali. Grazie


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ed è qui che sbagli. La tua opinione non ti autorizza dare del fesso a nessuno. Tu la pensi in un modo, altri no. La tua opinione è migliore? Perchè? Di che valore oggettivo parli?



Quoto. E se posso approvolo. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Mr. jobeep*

è inutile continuare a dire bla bla bla etc etc. o entri o esci. Vuoi sapere chi è con te o chi no? siamo sempre i soliti 4 vecchi rincoglioniti che non abbiamo di meglio da fare. la commedia dura 2 o 3 atti: qua siamo già ben oltre.
deciditi. non riesci a stare fuori, ti mangiano le mani a non scrivere, e quindi, una botta di coraggio, rientra.
Certo fai una figura di merda rientrando (uso il tuo linguage così ci capiamo meglio), hai scritto l'epigrafe e sei ancora qua. o rimangi tutto e dici era solo uno scherzo o fai il Maschio Dominate Alfa che presa una decisione non torna indietro, altrimenti è un MDA senza palle, un bluff.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: il mio saluto era proprio un saluto. Nè più nè meno. Anche perchè, eventualmente, quel consenso di cui parli, ancorchè selezionato, già l'avevo. Non è che ho scritto sto thread apettando che qualcuno mi chiedesse di restare, e tra l'altro non è neanche detto che io resti. Vediamo.


premesso che se rimani è certamente cosa positiva, prendo buona nota del tuo punto. Ma io credo che se ti guardi dentro vedrai ciò di cui ti sto parlando. E non c'è nulla di male, se non si offendono glia ltri nella pretesa di essere migliore


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> No, Joey.
> Questo è il punto dolente, se permetti.
> Puoi legittimamente pensare che sia fesso ma non puoi dirlo: dicendolo, lo insulti. Non ci sono altre possibili letture del dire fesso a qualcuno. Lo umili !
> Peraltro sei anche dotato  di un notevole senso dell'ironia per cui avresti innumerevoli alternative per fare capire a qualcuno che in quel momento dice cose sbagliate, senza mettere il dito nella piaga, anzi facendo sorridere tutti, anche il destinatario della tua critica.
> ...



Sei un grande.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> No, Joey.
> Questo è il punto dolente, se permetti.
> Puoi legittimamente pensare che sia fesso ma non puoi dirlo: dicendolo, lo insulti. Non ci sono altre possibili letture del dire fesso a qualcuno. Lo umili !
> Peraltro sei anche dotato  di un notevole senso dell'ironia per cui avresti innumerevoli alternative per fare capire a qualcuno che in quel momento dice cose sbagliate, senza mettere il dito nella piaga, anzi facendo sorridere tutti, anche il destinatario della tua critica.
> ...


approvo convintamente


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è inutile continuare a dire bla bla bla etc etc. o entri o esci. Vuoi sapere chi è con te o chi no? siamo sempre i soliti 4 vecchi rincoglioniti che non abbiamo di meglio da fare. la commedia dura 2 o 3 atti: qua siamo già ben oltre.
> deciditi. non riesci a stare fuori, ti mangiano le mani a non scrivere, e quindi, una botta di coraggio, rientra.
> Certo fai una figura di merda rientrando (uso il tuo linguage così ci capiamo meglio), hai scritto l'epigrafe e sei ancora qua. o rimangi tutto e dici era solo uno scherzo o fai il Maschio Dominate Alfa che presa una decisione non torna indietro, altrimenti è un MDA senza palle, un bluff.



Anche qua tanta verità, basterebbe leggerti. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> premesso che se rimani è certamente cosa positiva, prendo buona nota del tuo punto. Ma io credo che se ti guardi dentro vedrai ciò di cui ti sto parlando. E non c'è nulla di male, se non si offendono glia ltri nella pretesa di essere migliore



Massi, stare con chi è migliore di te migliora no?


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Massi, stare con chi è migliore di te migliora no?


io credo che sia una buona occasione per rivedere l'approccio, il metodo. Sentirsi migliore non fa bene a nessuno, a chi ci si sente ed agli altri. Analizzarlo fa bene, un pò per tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> No, Joey.
> Questo è il punto dolente, se permetti.
> *Puoi legittimamente pensare che sia fesso ma non puoi dirlo*: dicendolo, lo insulti. Non ci sono altre possibili letture del dire fesso a qualcuno. Lo umili !
> Peraltro sei anche dotato di un notevole senso dell'ironia per cui avresti innumerevoli alternative per fare capire a qualcuno che in quel momento dice cose sbagliate, *senza mettere il dito nella piaga, anzi facendo sorridere tutti, anche il destinatario della tua critica.
> ...


Rispondo a te ed anche a Massinfedele: non sono un ipocrita. Se penso che tu sia un fesso posso infiocchetarlo quanto vuoi ma prima o poi verrà fuori. Questo qui su un forum ma anche nella vita fuori. E pago il prezzo che pago, ovviamente. Se la gente si offende non posso realmente farci nulla. Cioè, se io penso che tu sia un fesso con molta probabilità tu di me penserai che io sia stronzo. E va benissimo perchè se questo non succedesse, cioè se io penso che tu sia un fesso ma tu non te ne rendi conto per il mio comportamento perchè evidentemente davanti ti tratto in un modo e dietro faccio tutt'altro, sarei io in difetto. Per me, ovviamente. Poi c'è gente che comportandosi a sta maniera campa benissimo e senza alcuno scrupolo. Io però non sono così, temo. E pago quello che pago, come detto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusasse, effettivamente la devo ringraziare, ero stato deprivato di uno dei miei difetti principali. Grazie


ma scherzi? La parte del genitore di merda dava una dimensione ulteriore di tutto rispetto al tuo essere traditore tout court, no? Il buo dio (sic) sta nei dettagli, ti devo ricordare tutto...


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ed anche a Massinfedele: non sono un ipocrita. Se penso che tu sia un fesso posso infiocchetarlo quanto vuoi ma prima o poi verrà fuori. Questo qui su un forum ma anche nella vita fuori. E pago il prezzo che pago, ovviamente. Se la gente si offende non posso realmente farci nulla. Cioè, se io penso che tu sia un fesso con molta probabilità tu di me penserai che io sia stronzo. E va benissimo perchè questo non succedesse, cioè se io penso che tu sia un fesso ma tu non te ne rendi conto per il mio comportamento perchè evidentemente davanti ti tratto in un modo e dietro faccio tutt'altro, sarei io in difetto. Per me, ovviamente. Poi c'è gente che comportandosi a sta maniera campa benissimo e senza alcuno scrupolo. Io però non sono così, temo. E pago quello che pago, come detto.


comprendo il punto, ma credo tu confonda l'ipocrisia con il comportamento corretto. Tu puoi tranquillamente farmi capire che non condividi, ma non puoi offendere. L'ingiuria è anche vietata dalla legge. Il confine è netto e chiaro. Far capire ciò che si pensa (non condividere, pensare che l'idea sia errata o manifestamente errata) è diverso dal dire sei un fesso. Se è uno scherzo bonario, ci stiamo tutti, o quasi. Ma l'aggressione, quella, non è corretta


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scherzi? La parte del genitore di merda dava una dimensione ulteriore di tutto rispetto al tuo essere traditore tout court, no? Il buo dio (sic) sta nei dettagli, ti devo ricordare tutto... View attachment 6415


dici? sono proprio scarsetto. Allora posso affermare con fierezza di aver segato una gamba del seggiolone di numero 3


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io credo che sia una buona occasione per rivedere l'approccio, il metodo. Sentirsi migliore non fa bene a nessuno, a chi ci si sente ed agli altri. Analizzarlo fa bene, un pò per tutti


Sentirsi migliore può aumentare l'autostima, non riuscire a mettersi in gioco per troppa autostima fa letteralmente scendere dal piedistallo in cui ci si è posti.

Ma io non dicevo questo prima, dicevo che spesso cerco di leggere o sentire "bene" chi ritengo una persona intelligente e che potrebbe insegnarmi o aprirmi a nuove verità o nuovi spiragli su cui ragionare. 

Che più o meno tutti crediamo di essere qualcosa in più o di avere qualche marcia in più credo sia non solo normale ( scusa Chiara  ) ma ritengo sia fisiologico.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> comprendo il punto, ma credo tu confonda l'ipocrisia con il comportamento corretto. Tu puoi tranquillamente farmi capire che non condividi, ma non puoi offendere.* L'ingiuria è anche vietata dalla legge*. Il confine è netto e chiaro. Far capire ciò che si pensa (non condividere, pensare che l'idea sia errata o manifestamente errata) è diverso dal dire sei un fesso. Se è uno scherzo bonario, ci stiamo tutti, o quasi. Ma l'aggressione, quella, non è corretta


Se arriviamo al punto di invocare la cassazione siamo davvero messi male, fattelo dire. Non credo neanche che dare del fesso costituisca reato. Hanno anche sdoganato il vaffanculo, pensa un po'.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ed anche a Massinfedele: non sono un ipocrita. Se penso che tu sia un fesso posso infiocchetarlo quanto vuoi ma prima o poi verrà fuori. Questo qui su un forum ma anche nella vita fuori. E pago il prezzo che pago, ovviamente. Se la gente si offende non posso realmente farci nulla. Cioè, se io penso che tu sia un fesso con molta probabilità tu di me penserai che io sia stronzo. E va benissimo perchè se questo non succedesse, cioè se io penso che tu sia un fesso ma tu non te ne rendi conto per il mio comportamento perchè evidentemente davanti ti tratto in un modo e dietro faccio tutt'altro, sarei io in difetto. Per me, ovviamente. Poi c'è gente che comportandosi a sta maniera campa benissimo e senza alcuno scrupolo. Io però non sono così, temo. E pago quello che pago, come detto.



Ma smettila! fammi il sacrosanto piacere di smettere di scrivere minchiate.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sentirsi migliore può aumentare l'autostima, non riuscire a mettersi in gioco per troppa autostima fa letteralmente scendere dal piedistallo in cui ci si è posti.
> 
> Ma io non dicevo questo prima, dicevo che spesso cerco di leggere o sentire "bene" chi ritengo una persona intelligente e che potrebbe insegnarmi o aprirmi a nuove verità o nuovi spiragli su cui ragionare.
> 
> Che più o meno tutti crediamo di essere qualcosa in più o di avere qualche marcia in più credo sia non solo normale ( scusa Chiara  ) ma ritengo sia fisiologico.


condivido, in parte. Io non credo che sentirsi migliore sia caratteristica comune. Sentirsi speciale, si'. Io sono io, ed il mondo inevitabilmente ruota intorno a me. Ma migliore è un'altra storia. Almeno per me, e lo dico sinceramente. Con chi mi mette in discussione senza volermi denigrare, io cerco di essere aperto. Alle offese reagisco in maniera, diciamo, energica


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> comprendo il punto, ma credo tu confonda l'ipocrisia con il comportamento corretto. Tu puoi tranquillamente farmi capire che non condividi, ma non puoi offendere. L'ingiuria è anche vietata dalla legge. Il confine è netto e chiaro. Far capire ciò che si pensa (non condividere, pensare che l'idea sia errata o manifestamente errata) è diverso dal dire sei un fesso. Se è uno scherzo bonario, ci stiamo tutti, o quasi. Ma l'aggressione, quella, non è corretta


ma a parte l'ingiuria, che alla fine è un forum e chi vuoi che ti denunci per un "fesso", ma è che, magari, provare a fare lo scatto mentale per il quale se uno dice cosa fessa magari non è del tutto fesso, ma semplicemente è fessa la sua affermazione...O, meglio ancora, a TE sembra fessa.

boh. A me "ragionare col roncio" non piace. Poi, che di fesserie girino, qui come altrove, come negarlo.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se arriviamo al punto di invocare la cassazione siamo davvero messi male, fattelo dire. Non credo neanche che dare del fesso costituisca reato. Hanno anche sdoganato il vaffanculo, pensa un po'.


sai bene quel che intendo. E buttarti a lato non aiuta.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> condivido, in parte. Io non credo che sentirsi migliore sia caratteristica comune. Sentirsi speciale, si'. Io sono io, ed il mondo inevitabilmente ruota intorno a me. Ma migliore è un'altra storia. Almeno per me, e lo dico sinceramente. Con chi mi mette in discussione senza volermi denigrare, io cerco di essere aperto. Alle offese reagisco in maniera, diciamo, energica



Si mi hai corretto benissimo, grazie, la penso come te.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma a parte l'ingiuria, che alla fine è un forum e chi vuoi che ti denunci per un "fesso", ma è che, magari, provare a fare lo scatto mentale per il quale se uno dice cosa fessa magari non è del tutto fesso, ma semplicemente è fessa la sua affermazione...
> 
> boh. A me "ragionare col roncio" non piace. Poi, che di fesserie girino, qui come altrove, come negarlo.


voilà, tornata sul punto


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ed anche a Massinfedele: non sono un ipocrita. *Se penso che tu sia un fesso posso infiocchetarlo quanto* *vuoi ma prima o poi verrà fuori*. Questo qui su un forum ma anche nella vita fuori. E pago il prezzo che pago, ovviamente. *Se la gente si offende non posso realmente farci nulla*. Cioè, se io penso che tu sia un fesso con molta probabilità tu di me penserai che io sia stronzo. E va benissimo perchè questo non succedesse, cioè se io penso che tu sia un fesso ma tu non te ne rendi conto per il mio comportamento perchè evidentemente davanti ti tratto in un modo e dietro faccio tutt'altro, sarei io in difetto. Per me, ovviamente. Poi c'è gente che comportandosi a sta maniera campa benissimo e senza alcuno scrupolo. Io però non sono così, temo. E pago quello che pago, come detto.


Dissento in toto sul neretto, ma ognuno resterà nelle proprie legittime posizioni e va bene così. Almeno a me.
Ripeto: rispetto e provo ammirazione per chi nella vita paga prezzi alti per aver espresso le proprie idee, purché si tratti di cose per cui valga la pena lottare e quando si è dalla parte del giusto.
Ma non quando si polemizza su bazzecole e si è stati i primi ad aver dato fuoco alle ceneri.
E per me finisce davvero qui. Se resti mi fa piacere ma credo che tu possa e debba essere un tantino meno sprezzante con gli altri utenti. Poi fai tu, Joey.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> voilà, tornata sul punto


eh, so' noiosa


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, so' noiosa


ma quando mai? come sa, ho infinita stima


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sai bene quel che intendo. E buttarti a lato non aiuta.


Ma non è buttarsi a lato. Che devo dire? Non prendertela? Sarebbe troppo bello il mondo. Che poi, ti dirò, la gente rosica non tanto per l'insulto in sè ma per quello che dico o scrivo prima di arrivarci. Se ci arrivo. Perchè si sente colta sul vivo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, e non piace. Non piace affatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Dissento in toto sul neretto, ma ognuno resterà nelle proprie legittime posizioni e va bene così. Almeno a me.
> Ripeto: rispetto e provo ammirazione per chi nella vita paga prezzi alti per aver espresso le proprie idee, purché si tratti di cose per cui valga la pena lottare e quando si è dalla parte del giusto.
> Ma non quando si polemizza su bazzecole e si è stati i primi ad aver dato fuoco alle ceneri.
> E per me finisce davvero qui. Se resti mi fa piacere ma credo che tu possa e debba essere un tantino meno sprezzante con gli altri utenti. Poi fai tu, Joey.


Va bene. Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Dissento in toto sul neretto, ma ognuno resterà nelle proprie legittime posizioni e va bene così. Almeno a me.
> Ripeto: rispetto e provo ammirazione per chi nella vita paga prezzi alti per aver espresso le proprie idee, purché si tratti di cose per cui valga la pena lottare e quando si è dalla parte del giusto.
> Ma non quando si polemizza su bazzecole e si è stati i primi ad aver dato fuoco alle ceneri.
> E per me finisce davvero qui. Se resti mi fa piacere ma credo che tu possa e debba essere un tantino meno sprezzante con gli altri utenti. Poi fai tu, Joey.



L/7 i discorsi non si soffermano soltanto su di te, i discorsi di cui stiamo parlando si riflettono sul gruppo, e ci sono persone che non sono come te, come me, ci sono persone che rimangono malissimo da certe esternazioni. 

Se tu o altri state cercando di far capire questo, mi sa tanto, purtroppo, e sottolineo purtroppo, che da quello che si legge dalle risposte di J state facendo un buco nell'acqua. 

E sottolineo nuovamente che non leggi solo tu oppure io.




P.S L/7 avevo inviato, dopo ho letto questa di Joey, la incollo eh, Ma non è buttarsi a lato. Che devo dire? Non prendertela? Sarebbe troppo bello il mondo. Che poi, ti dirò, la gente rosica non tanto per l'insulto in sè ma per quello che dico o scrivo prima di arrivarci. Se ci arrivo. Perchè si sente colta sul vivo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, e non piace. Non piace affatto.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nooo ma io con te e ho sbagliato e chiedo venia.Tu sei un fenomeno,l'ingiuria è vietata dalla legge?si, non sempre e fra persone ben definite,non fra due nick.Di quale confine parli, ignorantone?Andiamo oltre,l'AGGRESSIONE NON è CORRETTA?E tu come ti sei presentato qui dentro?AGGREDENDO E MINACCIANDO DI PISTARE UN UTENTE!STERMY ti aveva definito un grande coglione,come persona non come nick:rotfl::rotfl:,e, posso affermare con certezza che sbagliava,tu sei un coglione oltre natura,un COGLIONE ALIENO senza offesa:up:.Io spero vivamente che jb continui a rimanere fra noi, a scrivermi anche cose ruvide,a scrivermi il suo dissenso,piuttosto che leggere un utente INSULSO come te!:rotfl:


voilà


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è buttarsi a lato. Che devo dire? Non prendertela? Sarebbe troppo bello il mondo. Che poi, ti dirò, la gente rosica non tanto per l'insulto in sè ma per quello che dico o scrivo prima di arrivarci. Se ci arrivo. Perchè si sente colta sul vivo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, e non piace. Non piace affatto.


Joey lascia perdere e continua ad essere sempre te stesso!
tanto i giudizi negativi ci saranno sempre!

e come ti ho già detto ...non te ne andare


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai, facciamo un esempio e buttiamola in canizza.
Ovviamente, riferimenti a persone o situazioni reali sono del tutto casuali.

un attimo, mi metto il giubbotto antiproiettile. Ok, pronta.

Prendiamo ad esempio Ultimo. Molte delle sue affermazioni non hanno un senso compiuto; molte delle sue risposte non hanno alcuna attinenza alla affermazioni delle quali dovrebbero essere risposta; spesso, molto spesso, la comprensione logica e semantica (sua) non è compiuta (e nemmeno accennata); addirittura, spesso, sillabe a caso. E quando si capisce, raramente, non sono proprio d'accordo, quasi mai.
Ora, io lo scatto mentale di dire: "è idiota" non lo faccio. Non è che non lo dico ma lo penso; è che non lo penso. Cioè, non lo so. Esattamente come non so chi sia (né mi interessa saperlo) nella vita reale. Mi basta ciò che ho . Avanza pure.

Ok, ho detto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Joey lascia perdere e continua ad essere sempre te stesso!
> tanto i giudizi negativi ci saranno sempre!
> 
> e come ti ho già detto ...non te ne andare


Te l'appoggio.....!


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio.....!


era ora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




(per i malpensanti.....ovviamente era una battuta)


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è buttarsi a lato. Che devo dire? Non prendertela? Sarebbe troppo bello il mondo. Che poi, ti dirò, la gente rosica non tanto per l'insulto in sè ma per quello che dico o scrivo prima di arrivarci. Se ci arrivo. Perchè si sente colta sul vivo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, e non piace. Non piace affatto.


la vedo in maniera differente, ma la differenza di opinioni è ovviamente legittima. Comunque, ho apprezzato la discussione pacata


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Ab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dai, facciamo un esempio e buttiamola in canizza.
> Ovviamente, riferimenti a persone o situazioni reali sono del tutto casuali.
> 
> un attimo, mi metto il giubbotto antiproiettile. Ok, pronta.
> ...


Posso essere sincero?noto una velata idiosincrasia verso Ultimo sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> era ora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Però.....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Massinfedele*



massinfedele ha detto:


> la vedo in maniera differente, ma la differenza di opinioni è ovviamente legittima. Comunque, ho apprezzato la discussione pacata


Ah ecco se no andavi a pistare pure lui vero?MINACCIARE qualcuno non è corretto caro il mio COGLIONE ALIENO.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scherzi? La parte del genitore di merda dava una dimensione ulteriore di tutto rispetto al tuo essere traditore tout court, no? Il buo dio (sic) sta nei dettagli, ti devo ricordare tutto... View attachment 6415



:risata: un rosso per questo...

Massi, mi devi un aperitivo. Ricordatelo


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però.....:rotfl:



:kiss:


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata: un rosso per questo...
> 
> Massi, mi devi un aperitivo. Ricordatelo


davvero, aspetta che reagisco energicamente con una massa di verdi


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dai, facciamo un esempio e buttiamola in canizza.
> Ovviamente, riferimenti a persone o situazioni reali sono del tutto casuali.
> 
> un attimo, mi metto il giubbotto antiproiettile. Ok, pronta.
> ...


 Si bimbuzza, questo tuo esternarti mi fa capire il senso della parola rosicare, e mi fa capire tanto altro di te, ohi ohi è strano vedere una così acculturata e gentile signorina perdere le staffe, con una certa classe direi, ma hai perso le staffe. :bacio:


Tranquilla per certi versi hai anche ragione, ma una persona con buon cuore potrebbe aiutare chi mette sillabe a casaccio, di certo non gli va contro come un leone ferito.

Eh ma sai le sillabe talvolta feriscono, eh!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> era ora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 muto sono! :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso essere sincero?noto una velata idiosincrasia verso Ultimo sbaglio?


e sbagli! Leggi bene.

Ho detto che quel che scrive non si capisce e non ci azzecca nulla col discorso e se ci azzecca non sono d'accordo. Nessunissima idiosincrasia. Il punto è proprio quello!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si bimbuzza, questo tuo esternarti mi fa capire il senso della parola rosicare, e mi fa capire tanto altro di te, ohi ohi è strano vedere una così acculturata e gentile signorina perdere le staffe, con una certa classe direi, ma hai perso le staffe. :bacio:
> 
> 
> Tranquilla per certi versi hai anche ragione, ma una persona con buon cuore potrebbe aiutare chi mette sillabe a casaccio, di certo non gli va contro come un leone ferito.
> ...


leone ferito? Staffe? Ma perché non capisci mai mai mai? Ma decheparli? Non a parole tue, eh. A parole di tutti, altrimenti ci facciamo notte e non posso.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e sbagli! Leggi bene.
> 
> Ho detto che quel che scrive non si capisce e non ci azzecca nulla col discorso e se ci azzecca non sono d'accordo. Nessunissima idiosincrasia. Il punto è proprio quello!



Rosicare, cioè  ti brucia eh, e dire che sono talmente ignorante.  ma vedi la vita cosa riserva.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata: un rosso per questo...
> 
> Massi, mi devi un aperitivo. Ricordatelo



:risata::risata::risata: Massi un rosso per questo!!!!

A cena, ti tocca portarmi a cena...
(tanto ora sei fedele, sto tranquilla)


EDIT: se piglio un rosso pure per questo ti tocca comperarmi le scarpe di Louboutin!!!
Venghino, siori venghino, scarpe gratis!!!!!


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rosicare, cioè  ti brucia eh, e dire che sono talmente ignorante.  ma vedi la vita cosa riserva.


io non ho capito che ti è preso... a te e all'amico tuo.
comunque...


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Joey lascia perdere e continua ad essere sempre te stesso!
> tanto i giudizi negativi ci saranno sempre!
> 
> e come ti ho già detto ...non te ne andare



grazie per il rosso!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> leone ferito? Staffe? Ma perché non capisci mai mai mai? Ma decheparli? Non a parole tue, eh. A parole di tutti, altrimenti ci facciamo notte e non posso.



 Ou parlo per conto mio, chevvoi? fammi parlare su su bimbuzza, dai.. pliss fammi parlare e sproloquiare,  

Ma sapevi che il leone vive nella savana? sai anni fa andai in Africa, con amici, e passando prima per le Indie atterrai in uno zoo!! minchia mi pareva l' Africa!! giuro!!


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: Massi un rosso per questo!!!!
> 
> A cena, ti tocca portarmi a cena...
> (tanto ora sei fedele, sto tranquilla)


devi assolutamente offendermi, vedrai che arrivano i verdi.
cena con piacere, senza rischi, dato il mio status di fedele in prova. Ovviamente ci sono sempre le ricadute...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> devi assolutamente offendermi, vedrai che arrivano i verdi.
> cena con piacere, senza rischi, dato il mio status di fedele in prova. Ovviamente ci sono sempre le ricadute...



Bhe la bimbuzza ha preso di mira te e me, dici che c'è la pigliamo? :scared:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho capito che ti è preso... a te e all'amico tuo.
> comunque...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6416


Zitta zitta lo so!! lo hai comprato in una boutique a Parigi!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe la bimbuzza ha preso di mira *te e me*, dici che c'è la pigliamo? :scared:



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

Massi, ci provi tu o andiamo a bere qualcosa? Nojesselafa.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> Massi, ci provi tu o andiamo a bere qualcosa? Nojesselafa.


Bimbuzza te e me non implica nella stessa maniera eh! vi leggo da parecchie pagine, song tonto ma me sa che anche tu a sto punto...  bye io vado al bar.

Ciao bimbuzza:bacio:


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe la bimbuzza ha preso di mira te e me, dici che c'è la pigliamo? :scared:


penso si tratti di fraintendimento fra di voi. AnnaBlume è una persona, a miio parere, di livello notevolssimo: intelligente, cortese, di sostanza. Io credo sia IMPOSSIBILE non apprezzarla e pertanto sono certo vi sia stato fraintendimento.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> Massi, ci provi tu o andiamo a bere qualcosa? Nojesselafa.


ma non avevamo detto cena?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> penso si tratti di fraintendimento fra di voi. AnnaBlume è una persona, a miio parere, di livello notevolssimo: intelligente, cortese, di sostanza. Io credo sia IMPOSSIBILE non apprezzarla e pertanto sono certo vi sia stato fraintendimento.



Lo è anche per me, ho provato ad alzare una bandierina bianca, l'ha strappata e gettata a terra.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non avevamo detto cena?


rischi pure le scarpe. Torna indietro, ho editato.
Comunque, qui si alza il tiro, fra un po' avrò bisogno di dose massiccia di superalcolici.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6416


grazie...


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> rischi pure le scarpe. Torna indietro, ho editato.
> Comunque, qui si alza il tiro, fra un po' avrò bisogno di dose massiccia di superalcolici.


io sono innocuo ormai, praticamente un eunuco


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io sono innocuo ormai, praticamente un eunuco



ma dai...insomma tra te e Tebe e'un bel derby...a chi lo fa meno.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma dai...insomma tra te e Tebe e'un bel derby...a chi lo fa meno.


perché pure tebe è in pausa fedeltà?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché pure tebe è in pausa fedeltà?


no, Tebe è in pausa e basta. Roba tristissima.

Ora dirai: ma la consolo io, bla bla bla. Uomini. Scontati.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, Tebe è in pausa e basta. Roba tristissima.
> 
> Ora dirai: ma la consolo io, bla bla bla. Uomini. Scontati.


onde evitare di essere scontato, risponderò: "davvero? spero che possa riprendersi presto"


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> io sono innocuo ormai, praticamente un eunuco


I coglioni alieni sono eunuchi?Se sono come te innocui sicuramente.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ma dai...insomma tra te e Tebe e'un bel derby...a chi lo fa meno.


Zio sbagli.Massinfedele lo fa spessissimo,con il sedere ci da dentro di brutto,peccato sia il suo...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie per il rosso!


ari grazie per il rosso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ari grazie per il rosso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


c'è qualcuno che non tollera lo sbellicarsi per i rossi. Rosik dance


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché pure tebe è in pausa fedeltà?



Non se la fuma piu'nessuno...ne l'amante ne il compagno..infatti mi sonpo fatto avanti io..che ringraziando Nostro Signore funzione benissimo.. e spessissimo.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> c'è qualcuno che non tollera lo sbellicarsi per i rossi. Rosik dance


ESGC :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Joey lascia perdere e continua ad essere sempre te stesso!
> tanto i giudizi negativi ci saranno sempre!
> 
> e come ti ho già detto ...non te ne andare


Ah, ma se non fossi me stesso non riuscirei ad essere proprio nessun altro.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma se non fossi me stesso non riuscirei ad essere proprio nessun altro.


:kiss:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se l'admin lo manda via a calci in culo oppure no, saranno di certo questioni sue.
> 
> Se qualcuno e magari Ultimo ha colpe nell'aver fatto uscire J felice di averlo fatto, e sarei ancora più soddisfatto se metaforicamente avessi dato un bel calcio in culo. I motivi? azzi mia direi, ma direi anche che chi sa sa, chi non sa non sa.


Come al solito dimostri di non aver capito quel che volevo dite.Almeno stai zitto qualche volta, che faresti più bella figura.
Del resto solo in una mente come la tua può non risultare chiara la differenza-che ho sottolineato a lettere cubitali- tra un utente come JB che non è stato affossato dai rubini e uno come AM che è stato allontanato con la forza.
Tu non avevi la benchè minima parte nel mio intervento, nemmeno nel pensiero, ma hai voluto per forza entrarcialla cazzo di cane come al tuo solito.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come al solito dimostri di non aver capito quel che volevo dite.Almeno stai zitto qualche volta, che faresti più bella figura.
> Del resto solo in una mente come la tua può non risultare chiara la differenza-che ho sottolineato a lettere cubitali- tra un utente come JB che non è stato affossato dai rubini e uno come AM che è stato allontanato con la forza.
> Tu non avevi la benchè minima parte nel mio intervento, nemmeno nel pensiero, ma hai voluto per forza entrarcialla cazzo di cane come al tuo solito.


Però scusa se mi permetto
ce l'hai un po' troppo sui corni sto benedetto Ultimo eh?

Ultimo is Ultimo

e ha la sua sensibilità.

:singleeye:

Esattamente come il conte
Ultimo va letto non solo tra le righe
ma soprattutto 
dietro le righe

a norma di questo dogma: Quello che vivo io, non l'avete vissuto voi!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma se non fossi me stesso non riuscirei ad essere proprio nessun altro.



oh finalmente ti becco...adesso basta fare l'invornito..stai qua'e fregatene di tutti.anche perche' sei sotto la protezione dell'Eccelso.felino ..cioe'il sottoscritto..


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh finalmente ti becco...adesso basta fare l'invornito..stai qua'e fregatene di tutti.anche perche' sei sotto la protezione dell'Eccelso.felino ..cioe'il sottoscritto..



e se te lo dice micione :up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh finalmente ti becco...adesso basta fare l'invornito..stai qua'e fregatene di tutti.anche perche' sei sotto la protezione dell'Eccelso.felino ..cioe'il sottoscritto..


Si ma penso che oramai devi far allargare lo scudo spaziale lothariano
siamo in molti oramai rifugiati sotto lì...e stiamo stretti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come al solito dimostri di non aver capito quel che volevo dite.Almeno stai zitto qualche volta, che faresti più bella figura.
> Del resto solo in una mente come la tua può non risultare chiara la differenza-che ho sottolineato a lettere cubitali- tra un utente come JB che non è stato affossato dai rubini e uno come AM che è stato allontanato con la forza.
> Tu non avevi la benchè minima parte nel mio intervento, nemmeno nel pensiero, ma hai voluto per forza entrarcialla cazzo di cane come al tuo solito.



Bisogna prendermi sempre alla cazzo di cane eh, :rotfl: sai mi sento davvero come un cane, e si sa i cani fanno gruppo, e nel gruppo sono. :rotfl: Per me di persone. 

Scusassi se mi sono intromesso in un discorso dove non ero citato, ma riconfermo il tutto, song un bastardino eh!


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bisogna prendermi sempre alla cazzo di cane eh, :rotfl: sai mi sento davvero come un cane, e si sa i cani fanno gruppo, e nel gruppo sono. :rotfl: Per me di persone.
> 
> Scusassi se mi sono intromesso in un discorso dove non ero citato, ma riconfermo il tutto, song un bastardino eh!



ripeto la domanda rimasta senza risposta: che cazzo t'è preso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però scusa se mi permetto
> ce l'hai un po' troppo sui corni sto benedetto Ultimo eh?
> 
> Ultimo is Ultimo
> ...


No conte, ti sbagli.
E lui che ha forti pregiudizi su di me.
Tra le righe, appunto, si è fatto un'idea sbagliatissima sul perché io difenderei JB, idea che trasuda da ogni suo post in risposta ai miei su questo argomento.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No conte, ti sbagli.
> E lui che ha forti pregiudizi su di me.
> Tra le righe, appunto, si è fatto un'idea sbagliatissima sul perché io difenderei JB, idea che trasuda da ogni suo post in risposta ai miei su questo argomento.



:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Grazie simy, almeno qualcuno che ha capito.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ripeto la domanda rimasta senza risposta: che cazzo t'è preso?



E tale rimane, senza risposta, solo per rispetto però, non per altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No conte, ti sbagli.
> E lui che ha forti pregiudizi su di me.
> Tra le righe, appunto,* si è fatto un'idea sbagliatissima sul perché io difenderei JB*, idea che trasuda da ogni suo post in risposta ai miei su questo argomento.


E' vagamente diverso. Ad Ultimo in effetti non va giù che qualcuno mi "difenda", a prescindere. Però, siccome non è che può semplicemente scriverlo che parrebbe brutto, s'inventa degli scenari inesistenti sul perchè in realtà lo faresti. Cioè mente. Ipocritamente. Ma mica è l'unico ipocrita qua sopra, sia ben chiaro. E' che lui, bontà sua, non è avveduto quanto la media (che peraltro è già bassa di suo).


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie simy, almeno qualcuno che ha capito.


da mo che ho capito. :kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No conte, ti sbagli.
> E lui che ha forti pregiudizi su di me.
> Tra le righe, appunto, si è fatto un'idea sbagliatissima sul perché io difenderei JB, idea che trasuda da ogni suo post in risposta ai miei su questo argomento.



Se posso visto che stavolta sono stato nominato? posso? si? grazie.

Non ho forti pregiudizi su di te.

Tra le righe direi direi che esprimo soltanto la mia, sta a te in questo caso dimostrarmi il contrario, come a me nei tuoi confronti, ma credo che entrambi non abbiamo questa necessità, o almeno io, visto che scrivo senza rancori, senza peli nella lingua. 

Tu hai appena dimostrato di scrivere cose false su pensieri che potrei avere nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E tale rimane, senza risposta, solo per rispetto però, non per altro.



ok..sappi che non condivido nemmeno una virgola di quello che stai facendo e di come ti stai comportando. 
e qui mi fermo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



Ti stai sbagliando Simy. eventualmente è Chiara che lo pensa, quindi dovresti ritirare la manina.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..sappi che non condivido nemmeno una virgola di quello che stai facendo e di come ti stai comportando.
> e qui mi fermo.



Si, grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vagamente diverso. Ad Ultimo in effetti non va giù che qualcuno mi "difenda", a prescindere. Però, siccome non è che può semplicemente scriverlo che parrebbe brutto, s'inventa degli scenari inesistenti sul perchè in realtà lo faresti. Cioè mente. Ipocritamente. Ma mica è l'unico ipocrita qua sopra, sia ben chiaro. E' che lui, bontà sua, non è avveduto quanto la media (che peraltro è già bassa di suo).



Tesoro se mi hai letto ti davo anche dei calci in culo aprendoti la porta. dici che sono ipocrita? J and bì sveglia che stavolta hai sparato non merda semplice ma una grossa stronzata. 


Non prendere spunti da frasi false, io ho appena scritto che Chiara sbaglia nel pensare quello che ha scritto. Quindi accuccia!:rotfl: senza offesa ai cani!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Caro jb*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, grazie.


Comunque mi sei costato 4 rossi......!Avrei scritto le stesse cose anche per Ab,per chiara,insomma,buoni rapporti o meno,non vorrei mai che nessuno venga messo nella condizione di andar via,se andasse via il Coglione Alieno non mi spiacerebbe, perchè il suo contributo è nullo in ogni sua espressione.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque mi sei costato 4 rossi......!Avrei scritto le stesse cose anche per Ab,per chiara,insomma,buoni rapporti o meno,non vorrei mai che nessuno venga messo nella condizione di andar via,se andasse via il Coglione Alieno non mi spiacerebbe, perchè il suo contributo è nullo in ogni sua espressione.


a me per ora ancora 2


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque mi sei costato 4 rossi......!Avrei scritto le stesse cose anche per Ab,per chiara,insomma,buoni rapporti o meno,non vorrei mai che nessuno venga messo nella condizione di andar via,se andasse via il Coglione Alieno non mi spiacerebbe, perchè il suo contributo è nullo in ogni sua espressione.




 stavo scrivendo una cosa!! cioè volevo scrivere, ognuno ha il suo coglione di turno!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti stai sbagliando Simy. eventualmente è Chiara che lo pensa, quindi dovresti ritirare la manina.



tu non lo hai mai negato..anzi...hai fatto intendere "tra le rige" quello che Chiara ha scritto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> stavo scrivendo una cosa!! cioè volevo scrivere, ognuno ha il suo coglione di turno!
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Si il mio coglione però è ALIENO!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu non lo hai mai negato..anzi...hai fatto intendere "tra le rige" quello che Chiara ha scritto.



Se posso visto che stavolta sono stato nominato? posso? si? grazie.

Non ho forti pregiudizi su di te.

Tra le righe direi direi che esprimo soltanto la mia, sta a te in questo caso dimostrarmi il contrario, come a me nei tuoi confronti, ma credo che entrambi non abbiamo questa necessità, o almeno io, visto che scrivo senza rancori, senza peli nella lingua. 

Tu hai appena dimostrato di scrivere cose false su pensieri che potrei avere nei tuoi confronti.

Simy se leggi quello in rosso, è una risposta a Chiara, leggendo questo, hai la risposta. A meno che tu non voglia presumere che io sia bugiardo, no vero Simy?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si il mio coglione però è ALIENO!



Il mio quale oscù?  spe che me lo gratto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*A clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Il mio quale oscù?  spe che me lo gratto.


Eppure mi chiedo:ma come può uno come te star sulle palle alla gente?sei troppo fico....!:up:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso visto che stavolta sono stato nominato? posso? si? grazie.
> 
> Non ho forti pregiudizi su di te.
> 
> ...



mai pensato che tu fossi bugiardo. 

Vorrei solo che ti rendessi conto di come ti stai comportando.
e sappi che io non voglio che Joey se ne vada.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eppure mi chiedo:ma come può uno come te star sulle palle alla gente?sei troppo fico....!:up:



Perchè scrivo quello che penso, mettendo sillabe senza senso, perchè non fanno ridere le mie battute? perchè sono ignorante, perchè sono di fazione, perchè come te se anche un amico sgarra lo faccio notare.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mai pensato che tu fossi bugiardo.
> 
> Vorrei solo che ti rendessi conto di come ti stai comportando.
> e sappi che io non voglio che Joey se ne vada.


Ecco se non pensi che io sia bugiardi sia chiaro che la tua manina a Chiara viene ritirata.

Mi rendo conto delle mie azioni su Joey, molte volte nel passato ho scritto che è simpatico, e molte volte ho anche scritto che talvolta scrive come tutti cose giuste. Ma nel tempo come me come tanti hanno detto a Joey di cambiare atteggiamento. lui imperterrito ha continuato, anche dandomi addosso un mucchio di parolacce.

Simy se qualcuno perennemente a te o ad altri cominciasse a scriverti parolacce e darti ad esempio dello scemo?

Io ricambio nella mia maniera posso no? 

Rifletti sulla questione se a te perennemente.... ed agli altri...


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco se non pensi che io sia bugiardi sia chiaro che la tua manina a Chiara viene ritirata.
> 
> Mi rendo conto delle mie azioni su Joey, molte volte nel passato ho scritto che è simpatico, e molte volte ho anche scritto che talvolta scrive come tutti cose giuste. Ma nel tempo come me come tanti hanno detto a Joey di cambiare atteggiamento. lui imperterrito ha continuato, anche dandomi addosso un mucchio di parolacce.
> 
> ...


la manina non viene ritirata..perchè se Chiara è arrivata a scrivere quelle cose vuol dire che tu non le avevi mai dimostrato il contrario.
conosco tropp bene Chiara. 

ma sti gran cazzi se mi scrivono perennemente che sono scema! ma secondo te io devo prendermela se uno che manco conosco pensa di me che sono scema?

poi preferisco la schiettezza di Joey (anche coi suoi modi coloriti) rispetto alla tanta meschinità di altre persone


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie simy, almeno qualcuno che ha capito.


sono dello stesso parere di Simy


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la manina non viene ritirata..perchè se Chiara è arrivata a scrivere quelle cose vuol dire che tu non le avevi mai dimostrato il contrario.
> conosco tropp bene Chiara.
> 
> *ma sti gran cazzi se mi scrivono perennemente che sono scema! ma secondo te io devo prendermela se uno che manco conosco pensa di me che sono scema?
> ...


qui non mi trovi d'accordo. Fosse un amico a dirti sei scema, capirei che lo dice con il cuore per qualche minchiata detta o fatta, ma detto da un estraneo mi pare gratis a priori.

ho finito.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> poi preferisco la schiettezza di Joey (anche coi suoi modi coloriti) rispetto alla tanta meschinità di altre persone


Ce l'hai pure in firma:
_*
se uno è stronzo, nun je poi dì che è stupidino, je devi dì che è stronzo.
*_
(che senza nulla torgliere a Geko credo che fosse in origine del mai troppo compianto Funari)


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce l'hai pure in firma:
> _*
> se uno è stronzo, nun je poi dì che è stupidino, je devi dì che è stronzo.
> *_
> (che senza nulla torgliere a Geko credo che fosse in origine del mai troppo compianto Funari)


era di Tiziano Terzani


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> era di Tiziano Terzani


Ah ok. Chiedo venia. W Funari comunque.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Chiedo venia. *W Funari *comunque.


preferivo di gran lunga Terzani


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No conte, ti sbagli.
> E lui che ha forti pregiudizi su di me.
> Tra le righe, appunto, si è fatto un'idea sbagliatissima sul perché io difenderei JB, idea che trasuda da ogni suo post in risposta ai miei su questo argomento.


Donna la tua è tracotanza
COme osi dirmi che sbaglio eh?
Ti sembro un uomo fallace
con il mio piccolo e tormentato fallo eh?

Ultimo non è uomo da pregiudizi.
Ma da post giudizi.

Sempre con il senno del poi 

lui parla.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> preferivo di gran lunga Terzani


La mortadella fina fina spacca, dai.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vagamente diverso. Ad Ultimo in effetti non va giù che qualcuno mi "difenda", a prescindere. Però, siccome non è che può semplicemente scriverlo che parrebbe brutto, s'inventa degli scenari inesistenti sul perchè in realtà lo faresti. Cioè mente. Ipocritamente. Ma mica è l'unico ipocrita qua sopra, sia ben chiaro. E' che lui, bontà sua, non è avveduto quanto la media (che peraltro è già bassa di suo).


Beh dai anche tu...
Non lavorare troppo con la fantasia...

Ultimamente stai sviluppando vieppiù

un lato

perigliosamente femmineo eh?

In altre parole...

Ocio che ti infogni dai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La mortadella fina fina spacca, dai.



no.

oggi ho mangiato broccoletti e frittata con le zucchine


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> La mortadella fina fina spacca, dai.


Funari uno di noi!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Chiedo venia. W Funari comunque.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval::carneval::carneval:
Funari....:carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval:

[video=youtube;DeY_g9qdTNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeY_g9qdTNA[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dai anche tu...
> Non lavorare troppo con la fantasia...
> 
> Ultimamente stai sviluppando vieppiù
> ...


Tutto vero fino all'ultima virgola. Che poi lo si voglia negare perchè povero Ultimo bisogna dirgli che è troppo sincero invece che molto, ehm, fesso, è un altro discorso.
Aggiungo per buona misura che il lato femminile di cui parli è una parte ben importante di come sono fatto (cioè male).


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no.
> 
> oggi ho mangiato broccoletti e frittata con le zucchine


Occhio ai broccoli che fanno quest'effetto: fff:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto vero fino all'ultima virgola. Che poi lo si voglia negare perchè povero Ultimo bisogna dirgli che è troppo sincero invece che molto, ehm, fesso, è un altro discorso.
> Aggiungo per buona misura che il lato femminile di cui parli è una parte ben importante di come sono fatto (cioè male).


Jb il sor claudio non ne sincero ne fesso è solo vero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [...] senn*O* del poi [...]



se usasse un pò di senn*A* ogni tanto, invece, mica sarebbe male.


PS: Ultimo, la sennA è una pianta, ed è lassativa.  ....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb il sor claudio non ne sincero ne fesso *è solo vero*.


In effetti speravo fosse finto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Funari uno di noi!:up:


Grandissimo. Lo yogurt vipiteno. Lacrime.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti speravo fosse finto.


Resti?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Resti?


Vado a pranzo.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio ai broccoli che fanno quest'effetto: fff:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

i broccoletti sono questi (almeno a Roma)


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no.
> 
> oggi ho mangiato broccoletti e frittata con le zucchine



:up:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Resti?



si si si si si si si 

dai dai dai

:festa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

*CASUS BELLI*

A me pare che si stia veramente esagerando.
Io non vedo nessuno che costringe nessuno ad andare via.
Ma è innegabile che ciascuno di noi debba fare i conti con le conseguenze che derivano dalle sue azioni.
Se io dico ad Ultimo che è uno svantaggiato non penso che lui ne sia lieto, ma neppure che questo gli sia utile. Se poi lo ribadisco ad ogni suo intervento, non posso sperare che non sia contento se io vada via, se lui anzi dichiara di sperarlo... lo capisco.
Perchè in questo modo ho voluto colpire una persona, offenderla, ferirla. 
Non si usano insulti per svuotare la penna, o tastiera che sia. 
E se lo si fa come rafforzativo per me si sceglie una strada molto banale, non si esprime certo un concetto rivoluzionario.

Comunque noi qui possiamo usare solo le parole. 
E di conseguenza, per costringere un utente ad andarsene, possiamo solo insultarlo, capire qual'è il suo punto debole e colpire lì, costantemente.
A me non pare sia stato fatto questo con JB.

Io personalmente ho sperato l'allontanamento solo di un utente, perchè in quel caso si superavano ben altri limiti che non la normale educazione, e mi sono schierata ed attivata.
Ma, restando in quello che rimane un contesto accettabile, non mi schiero contro nessuno, non per ipocrisia, ma perchè in questo contesto mi pare surreale.
Dare eccessiva importanza a cose che hanno oggettivamente un peso relativo, anche se questa visione me la posso permettere ora, perchè ho recuperato un equilibrio.
(Nonostante questo credo di avere il diritto di criticare un post senza essere accusata di PERSEGUITARE: ok usare iperboli, ma questo è perlomeno eccessivo.)
Io la vedo così: se in un posto facendo una stima dei pro e dei contro non sto più bene, vado via io, diversamente mi attrezzo per affrontare quello che non mi va, se non lo posso cambiare, per sopportarlo.
Se risulto fastidiosa ad un utente o lui a me, lo ignoro fino a che mi è possibile farlo.
E i rossi dati a chi si ha manifestato simpatia per JB sono assurdi, come quelli dati a chi ha mostrato antipatia.
L'antipatia e la simpatia sono viscerali, non sono condannabili.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si si si si si si si
> 
> dai dai dai
> 
> :festa:



facciamolo mangiare, almeno


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me pare che si stia veramente esagerando.
> Io non vedo nessuno che costringe nessuno ad andare via.
> Ma è innegabile che ciascuno di noi debba fare i conti con le conseguenze che derivano dalle sue azioni.
> Se io dico ad Ultimo che è uno svantaggiato non penso che lui ne sia lieto, ma neppure che questo gli sia utile. Se poi lo ribadisco ad ogni suo intervento, non posso sperare che non sia contento se io vada via, se lui anzi dichiara di sperarlo... lo capisco.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> facciamolo mangiare, almeno View attachment 6429


:rotfl::rotfl:vabbè...quello si


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me pare che si stia veramente esagerando.
> Io non vedo nessuno che costringe nessuno ad andare via.
> Ma è innegabile che ciascuno di noi debba fare i conti con le conseguenze che derivano dalle sue azioni.
> Se io dico ad Ultimo che è uno svantaggiato non penso che lui ne sia lieto, ma neppure che questo gli sia utile. Se poi lo ribadisco ad ogni suo intervento, non posso sperare che non sia contento se io vada via, se lui anzi dichiara di sperarlo... lo capisco.
> ...


Questo post è da baciaculo,dimmi quando...!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Siiiii*



oscuro ha detto:


> Questo post è da baciaculo,dimmi quando...!


Primo verde per questo 3d,vado al bagno a farmi una zagganella...son felicissimo...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo post è da baciaculo,dimmi quando...!


ma quando vuoi, il mio bel tenebroso


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Solo*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quando vuoi, il mio bel tenebroso


Solo un bacio però,tu sei troppo aggressiva...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo un bacio però,tu sei troppo aggressiva...!


paura, eh? ... fai bene!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E i rossi dati a chi si ha manifestato simpatia per JB sono assurdi, come quelli dati a chi ha mostrato antipatia.


a me JB è costato 3 rossi e Massinfedele boh, 5? 6? Giusto perché io sono faziosa, eh.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

questo fatto della media bassissima è un principio che hai espresso ripetutamente e mi appare chiaro.insieme ad altre valutazioni che rilevano un ambiente di gente mediocre .

come mai stai qui?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vagamente diverso. Ad Ultimo in effetti non va giù che qualcuno mi "difenda", a prescindere. Però, siccome non è che può semplicemente scriverlo che parrebbe brutto, s'inventa degli scenari inesistenti sul perchè in realtà lo faresti. Cioè mente. Ipocritamente. Ma mica è l'unico ipocrita qua sopra, sia ben chiaro. E' che lui, bontà sua, non è avveduto quanto la media (che peraltro è già bassa di suo).


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo fatto della media bassissima è un principio che hai espresso ripetutamente e mi appare chiaro.insieme ad altre valutazioni che rilevano un ambiente di gente mediocre .
> 
> come mai stai qui?



giusto, come mai?
perchè così, caro Joey, sembri denigrare un po' tutti gli utenti, di media bassa ma almeno avveduti nel celare ipocrisia, bontà loro

ma poi, tra l'altro, davvero in un forum si ha bisogno di essere difesi?
secondo me no, basta difendersi, se se ne ha voglia o se ne sente la necessità
ti pare?
tu tra l'altro mi sembri perfettamente in grado di difenderti da solo


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

seguendo la semplice logica ;se io mi trovo in un posto dove continuo a dire ma che idioti , qui sono tutti deficienti o lo sono anch'io o mi piace vincere facile.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo fatto della media bassissima è un principio che hai espresso ripetutamente e mi appare chiaro.insieme ad altre valutazioni che rilevano un ambiente di gente mediocre .
> 
> come mai stai qui?





free ha detto:


> giusto, come mai?
> perchè così, caro Joey, sembri denigrare un po' tutti gli utenti, di media bassa ma almeno avveduti nel celare ipocrisia, bontà loro
> 
> ma poi, tra l'altro, davvero in un forum si ha bisogno di essere difesi?
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> seguendo la semplice logica ;se io mi trovo in un posto dove continuo a dire ma che idioti , qui sono tutti deficienti o lo sono anch'io o mi piace vincere facile.


Infatti l'idea era che me ne andassi, per dire. Ma in ogni caso: io sono arrivato qui per curiosità. Rimango (se rimango) per lo stesso motivo, anche se prima, col forum aperto ai non registrati, ce n'era di più. Di gran lunga.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me JB è costato 3 rossi e Massinfedele boh, 5? 6? Giusto perché io sono faziosa, eh.


assolutamente. poi strano che io ti sia costato cosi' tanti rossi, mi pare io sia apprezzatissimo


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti l'idea* era che me ne andassi, per dire*. Ma in ogni caso: io sono arrivato qui per curiosità. Rimango (se rimango) per lo stesso motivo, anche se prima, col forum aperto ai non registrati, ce n'era di più. Di gran lunga.


ah, ecco.quindi te ne andresti perché il forum ti sta stretto, è differente.
sui non registrati concordo


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

un rosso anche per me. grazie.


comunque, un bluff.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente. poi strano che io ti sia costato cosi' tanti rossi, mi pare io sia apprezzatissimo



hai voglia! pare anche a me


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti l'idea era che me ne andassi, per dire. Ma in ogni caso: io sono arrivato qui per curiosità. Rimango (se rimango) per lo stesso motivo, anche se prima, col *forum aperto ai non registrati*, ce n'era di più. Di gran lunga.



già, bei tempi!
i non registrati sono una bomba, diciamolo!


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

se è una decisione dettata dalla poca qualità degli utenti temo non ci sia margine di ripensamento.a meno chenon  ci faccia un corso intensivo di acume


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco.quindi te ne andresti perché il forum ti sta stretto, è differente.
> sui non registrati concordo


Differente da cosa? Mi sta "stretto" per i motivi che ho detto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è una decisione dettata dalla poca qualità degli utenti temo non ci sia margine di ripensamento.a meno chenon ci faccia un corso intensivo di acume


Infatti non è che sto fare beneficienza, come ho scritto. C'è da dire che un minimo di varietà con i nuovi registrati ci sarebbe, anche se in misura minore rispetto al passato. Vediamo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Differente da cosa? Mi sta "stretto" per i motivi che ho detto.


che brutta fine; sei partito come zorro emi sei diventato sacho panza


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> già, bei tempi!
> i non registrati sono una bomba,* diciamolo*!



vabbè diciamolo...
che ci costa tanto...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Differente da cosa?* Mi sta "stretto*" per i motivi che ho detto.



e questo vestito alla fine te lo togli oppure no?...

giusto per capire


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che brutta fine; sei partito come zorro emi sei diventato sacho panza


Per te sono partito come un balordo da discount, quindi non è che ci fosse comunque molto margine di manovra. 


P.S: :carneval::condom::rotfl::unhappy::up::idea::mexican::incazzato::singleeye:apa::nuke::blank:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

aridatece stermi


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridatece stermi



non torna...




non torna....






ne ha avute occasioni...
non torna.



secondo me non ci legge più.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridatece stermi


stermi for president! Come si chiamava quello che ansimava?


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridatece stermi



che nostalgia! mi par di sentire il rombare del suo rottam...ehm, camion!


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stermi for president! Come si chiamava quello che ansimava?



ma chi ansimava?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che nostalgia! mi par di sentire il rombare del suo rottam...ehm, camion!





iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e questo vestito alla fine te lo togli oppure no?...
> 
> giusto per capire



Non so. Tu vuoi che rimanga o che vada via?


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

madonna, e ch'è. 

jb qua non ci dormiranno stanotte e a qualcuna sta cosa fa male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chi ansimava?


Minerva lo sa, me l'ha fatto leggere lei. samurai qualcosa


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

con la lontananza ho che capito di amarlo:singleeye:


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so. Tu vuoi che rimanga o che vada via?



rimani e fatti scrivere una dieta dai vegetariani!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> rimani e fatti scrivere una dieta dai vegetariani!


Manco morto.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con la lontananza ho che capito di amarlo:singleeye:



eravate una bellissima coppia, cara Minervuccia


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

rimani, rimani.per la cronaca di gioacchini me ne mangio 4 a colazione


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente. poi strano che io ti sia costato cosi' tanti rossi, mi pare io sia apprezzatissimo


eh, lo dico pure io...


si saranno sbagliati...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimani, rimani.per la cronaca di gioacchini me ne mangio 4 a colazione


e hai quella linea invidiabile


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Manco morto.



allora magna tranquillo


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me pare che si stia veramente esagerando.
> Io non vedo nessuno che costringe nessuno ad andare via.
> Ma è innegabile che ciascuno di noi debba fare i conti con le conseguenze che derivano dalle sue azioni.
> Se io dico ad Ultimo che è uno svantaggiato non penso che lui ne sia lieto, ma neppure che questo gli sia utile. Se poi lo ribadisco ad ogni suo intervento, non posso sperare che non sia contento se io vada via, se lui anzi dichiara di sperarlo... lo capisco.
> ...



Iperboli? Tipo sei una brutta persona che parli di morti non morti? O anche, non pensi a chi paga i server, screanzato? Essù.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> rimani e fatti scrivere una dieta dai vegetariani!


----------



## JON (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridatece stermi


Chissà che fine ha fatto quell'altro.

Starà impastando un metro cubo di cemento.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimani, rimani.per la cronaca di gioacchini me ne mangio 4 a colazione


Occhio a fare promesse se poi non sei in grado di mantenerle.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è una decisione dettata dalla poca qualità degli utenti temo non ci sia margine di ripensamento.a meno chenon  ci faccia un *corso intensivo di acume*



...io sono già attrezzata :saggio:   

 :wide-grin:


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6430
> 
> View attachment 6431



ma perchè, usate anche i fornelli?

:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so. Tu vuoi che rimanga o che vada via?


a me personalmente non fa alcuna differenza...
non è un mistero che mi stai o mi sei stato sulle scatole...o meglio 
ci sono state volte in cui mi sei davvero stato sui coglioni proprio ma preferivo ignorarti 
ci sono state volte che sono stata anche daccordo con te...
...
sai...io preferisco ignorare le battute pesanti, non controbatto o per lo meno non lo faccio dai tempi di stermypiange:iange quindi.
se resti non mi togli nulla, se vai via nemmeno


ma già so che con noi stai bene.
tu non te ne andrai.
altrimenti lo avresti già fatto senza tutta questa sceneggiata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> P.S: :carneval::condom::rotfl::unhappy::up::idea::mexican::incazzato::singleeye:apa::nuke::blank:


io c'ho il parco faccine più bello del tuo, senza storia


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la manina non viene ritirata..perchè se Chiara è arrivata a scrivere quelle cose vuol dire che tu non le avevi mai dimostrato il contrario.
> conosco tropp bene Chiara.
> 
> ma sti gran cazzi se mi scrivono perennemente che sono scema! ma secondo te io devo prendermela se uno che manco conosco pensa di me che sono scema?
> ...



Ok Simy se non ritiri la manina mi sento preso per bugiardo, ciò detto mi basta e va anche in esubero. Per me il discorso intrapreso è anche finito.

Bene ritornando al discorso di sti gran cazzi e mazzi, visto che tu scema non te lo fai dire, evita di rompere a me, visto che J and bì a me scemo lo ha detto diverse volte, e nonostante ciò io me ne frego del suo scemo, ma non tollero che rompe la minchia ad altre persone che stanno male di per se e per temi che conosciamo tutti. 

Se non sono stato chiaro, dimmelo che lo rispiego e con parole molto semplici, magari un tre o quattro. 

Ah tanto per finire in bellezza, ora conosco la tua realtà, e gli amici che potresti tollerare nella realtà con tutta la loro schiettezza.

Ti avevo avvertito di starne fuori, e forse anche oscuro ti aveva avvertito.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio a fare promesse se poi non sei in grado di mantenerle.


da quale pulpito.



ti sei addolcito, ti sei fatto convincere. non sei più MDA. 

sono sincero. senza polemica. :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, usate anche i fornelli?
> 
> :rotfl:



:about-banned:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono dello stesso parere di Simy


Peccato non poterti osservare la lingua.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti osservare la lingua.


lo fanno altri :sorriso4:

non han notato nulla di strano, nemmeno una bollicina


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me personalmente non fa alcuna differenza...
> non è un mistero che mi stai o mi sei stato sulle scatole...o meglio
> *ci sono state volte in cui mi sei davvero stato sui coglioni proprio ma preferivo ignorarti*
> ci sono state volte che sono stata anche daccordo con te...
> ...


Annù, tu sei strana forte. Ma forte forte. Forse sala la sicilitudine, non lo so. Tu mi ignori (...) da chissà quanto tempo, prima ancora che succedesse tutto sto baillame e che mi si accusasse di essere "cambiato". E francamente mi è sempre sfuggito il motivo, a parte un paio di volte in cui te lo chiesi e tu non mi rispondesti alcunchè (...). Pensa un po'. 
La sceneggiata, per dire, non è che l'ho fatta io. Io mi sono limitato a dire ciao. So che è qualcosa che un vero maschio non farebbe secondo alcuni (alcuni poveracci, intendo). Ma io, che dirti, l'ho fatto. Se avessi avuto la bontà di leggere la pagine precedenti l'ho scritto più volte. Ma vabbè, tant'è. Non so se vado via, onestamente.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce l'hai pure in firma:
> _*
> se uno è stronzo, nun je poi dì che è stupidino, je devi dì che è stronzo.
> *_
> (che senza nulla torgliere a Geko credo che fosse in origine del mai troppo compianto Funari)



C'è anche chi apre 3d per dirlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> da quale pulpito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma da quale pulpito che? Io non ho PROMESSO nulla a nessuno. Il fatto che tu sia sincero non mi conforta affatto, peraltro.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto vero fino all'ultima virgola. Che poi lo si voglia negare perchè povero Ultimo bisogna dirgli che è troppo sincero invece che molto, ehm, fesso, è un altro discorso.
> Aggiungo per buona misura che il lato femminile di cui parli è una parte ben importante di come sono fatto (cioè male).



Discutere su un 3D dove tu salutavi e dare del fesso a me, è da brivido . come dice il conte ti infogni, e ti ci trovi anche bene. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se usasse un pò di senn*A* ogni tanto, invece, mica sarebbe male.
> 
> 
> PS: Ultimo, la sennA è una pianta, ed è lassativa.  View attachment 6428.... View attachment 6427



Ed in quale paese del globo l'hai assaggiata? mi sa in italia stavolta, si nota dal posto con il quale vomiti. 

Comunque grazie, pensavo fosse una malattia ereditaria.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai voglia! pare anche a me


finalmente una vaultazione oggettivamente incontestabile


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, lo dico pure io...
> 
> 
> si saranno sbagliati...


capita di fare confusione. ma sono certo che l'oggettività dei fatti prevarrà.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> finalmente una vaultazione oggettivamente incontestabile



come fa ad essere incontestabile una valutazione che inizia con "pare"?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Annù, tu sei strana forte. Ma forte forte. Forse sala la sicilitudine, non lo so. Tu mi ignori (...) da chissà quanto tempo, prima ancora che succedesse tutto sto baillame e che mi si accusasse di essere "cambiato". E francamente mi è sempre sfuggito il motivo, a parte un paio di volte in cui te lo chiesi e tu non mi rispondesti alcunchè (...). Pensa un po'.
> La sceneggiata, per dire, non è che l'ho fatta io. Io mi sono limitato a dire ciao. So che è qualcosa che un vero maschio non farebbe secondo alcuni (alcuni poveracci, intendo). Ma io, che dirti, l'ho fatto. Se avessi avuto la bontà di leggere la pagine precedenti l'ho scritto più volte. Ma vabbè, tant'è. Non so se vado via, onestamente.


la maggior parte dei tuoi interventi non mi andavano a genio sinceramente...
quando una persona non mi piace molto preferisco ignorarla...
è una stranezza...?
io non credo.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dai lotharone, che poi torna. ovvio che ad alcuni stava sulle balle, ma poi tornerà, come si torna tutti. si va e si viene


mi quoto, messaggio di ieri alle 16.23. predizione


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> come fa ad essere incontestabile una valutazione che inizia con "pare"?


effettivamente. dunque, vediamo come posso arrampicarmi sugli specchi su questa. Un "pare" oggettivizzato?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti l'idea era che me ne andassi, per dire. Ma in ogni caso: io sono arrivato qui per curiosità. Rimango (se rimango) per lo stesso motivo, anche se prima, col forum aperto ai non registrati, ce n'era di più. Di gran lunga.



Nell'arco di tre ore circa hai scritto due cose differenti, deciditi. La prima che non avevi aperto il 3D per salutare ed andartene, la seconda che lo hai aperto per l'idea di andartene.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so. Tu vuoi che rimanga o che vada via?



Mio dio dai Joey ma che é!
dobbiamo fare le votazioni!
Potevi aprire un sondaggio 
Spero tu stia scherzando con questa sceneggiata strappalacrime ...


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok Simy se non ritiri la manina mi sento preso per bugiardo, ciò detto mi basta e va anche in esubero. Per me il discorso intrapreso è anche finito.
> 
> Bene ritornando al discorso di sti gran cazzi e mazzi, visto che tu scema non te lo fai dire, evita di rompere a me, visto che J and bì a me scemo lo ha detto diverse volte, e nonostante ciò io me ne frego del suo scemo, ma non tollero che rompe la minchia ad altre persone che stanno male di per se e per temi che conosciamo tutti.
> 
> ...


visto che hai tirato fuori tu la cosa ti rispondo qui: la prossima volta se devi dirmi qualcosa dillo a me e non a Oscuro, chiaro? 

sul resto manco ti rispondo


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> effettivamente. dunque, vediamo come posso arrampicarmi sugli specchi su questa. Un "pare" oggettivizzato?



oddio non arrampicarti che potresti cadere!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la maggior parte dei tuoi interventi non mi andavano a genio sinceramente...
> quando una persona non mi piace molto preferisco ignorarla...
> è una stranezza...?
> io non credo.


E' una stranezza nel momento in cui decidi di scrivere in un thread come questo e mi chiedi cose. Perchè se mi ignori o la fai sempre e delle mie sorti te ne freghi davvero, oppure speri che me ne vada, che NON E' fregartene come hai scritto prima. Senza contare che se ti si chiedono delle spiegazioni, come ho fatto io, è MALEDUCAZIONE ignorare chi, direttamente, ti chiede che problema ci sia. E poi date del maleducato a me? Bella forza.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mio dio dai Joey ma che é!
> dobbiamo fare le votazioni!
> Potevi aprire un sondaggio
> Spero tu stia scherzando con questa sceneggiata strappalacrime ...


guarda che ha chiarito che a lui del giudizio degli altri non gli interessa, scusa, ma mi premeva precisare


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio non arrampicarti che potresti cadere!


grazie della considerazione. sentirsi prezioso non capita spesso. e lo dico con intento oggettivizzante, per capirci


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Annù, tu sei strana forte. Ma forte forte. Forse sala la sicilitudine, non lo so. Tu mi ignori (...) da chissà quanto tempo, prima ancora che succedesse tutto sto baillame e che mi si accusasse di essere "cambiato". E francamente mi è sempre sfuggito il motivo, a parte un paio di volte in cui te lo chiesi e tu non mi rispondesti alcunchè (...). Pensa un po'.
> La sceneggiata, per dire, non è che l'ho fatta io. Io mi sono limitato a dire ciao. So che è qualcosa che un vero maschio non farebbe secondo alcuni (alcuni poveracci, intendo). Ma io, che dirti, l'ho fatto. Se avessi avuto la bontà di leggere la pagine precedenti l'ho scritto più volte. Ma vabbè, tant'è. *Non so se vado via, onestamente*.


ma come, in questo mondo di ladri?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lo fanno altri :sorriso4:
> 
> non han notato nulla di strano, nemmeno una bollicina


Che ne so io! pensavo fosse consumata.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come, in questo mondo di ladri?


certe decisioni bisogna ponderarle. illuminare gli idoti o dedicarsi ad altre imprese


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazie della considerazione. sentirsi prezioso non capita spesso. e lo dico con intento oggettivizzante, per capirci



prego, figurati
a disposizione!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> visto che hai tirato fuori tu la cosa ti rispondo qui: la prossima volta se devi dirmi qualcosa dillo a me e non a Oscuro, chiaro?
> 
> sul resto manco ti rispondo



Brava non rispondermi, tu continua a quotare senza mai dire la tua. quota quota, brava. Non ti esporre eh! quota sempre tu.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> prego, figurati
> a disposizione!


davvero? guarda che ci conto, quando diro' ancora che me ne vado, mi aspetto una tua dura resistenza


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava non rispondermi, tu continua a quotare senza mai dire la tua. quota quota, brava. Non ti esporre eh! quota sempre tu.


Te l'ho detta la mia! non capisci...


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava non rispondermi, tu continua a quotare senza mai dire la tua. quota quota, brava. Non ti esporre eh! quota sempre tu.


ao Ultimo! così non sei obiettivo, la Simy dice la sua, eccome!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> effettivamente. dunque, vediamo come posso arrampicarmi sugli specchi su questa. Un "pare" oggettivizzato?



..... 

.fermatemi.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda che ha chiarito che a lui del giudizio degli altri non gli interessa, scusa, ma mi premeva precisare



A scusa non avevo letto ...
MA anche se avessi letto non ci sarei arrivata...
dopo tre giorni che una persona ha salutato o qualcuno l'ho tiene legato alla sedia difronte alla tastiera con il forum 
acceso oppure non so...


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ao Ultimo! così non sei obiettivo, la Simy dice la sua, eccome!



lascia perdere sennò se la prende pure con te


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ..... View attachment 6432
> 
> .fermatemi.


non regge? un pare che in fondo rivela una voltà di oggettivizzante, in quanto ontologica con la tesi?


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A scusa non avevo letto ...
> MA anche se avessi letto non ci sarei arrivata...
> dopo tre giorni che una persona ha salutato o qualcuno l'ho tiene legato alla sedia difronte alla tastiera con il forum
> acceso oppure non so...


e qui mi cadi sui dettagli. insomma, a far del bene non si viene mai premiati. Guarda cosa si ottiene ad illuminare gli idioti


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava non rispondermi, tu continua a quotare senza mai dire la tua. quota quota, brava. Non ti esporre eh! quota sempre tu.


Cambiate spacciatore....per favore


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> davvero? guarda che ci conto, quando diro' ancora che me ne vado, mi aspetto una tua dura resistenza


contaci! 
ma quando dirai che te ne vai?




scherzo, ho sempre detto che più siamo meglio è, secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ao Ultimo! così non sei obiettivo, la Simy dice la sua, eccome!



Lo so free. Lo so. Solo che nel mio caso non lo dice con cognizione di causa.

Sono stato in M.P da oscuro, pregandolo di riferire a Simy di smetterla, ho dato delle spiegazioni, probabilmente ho sbagliato a non andarci io, probabilmente Simy non ha capito, e credo nella seconda opzione.

Quindi free se Simy mi attacca ed io prima nel forum e dopo tramite MP di oscuro continua a mettersi in mezzo a discorsi che lei non capisce, e non perchè è tonta ma perchè non sa cosa c'è dietro, non mi rimane che risponderle a tono. Anche sbagliando, visto che mi attacca nonostante gli sia stato chiesto di smetterla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ne so io! pensavo fosse consumata.



ah, certo, percé se uno/a dice una cosa è per il leccare il culo a A o dar fastidio a B. In questo caso, leccare il cuolo a A.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cambiate spacciatore....per favore


Inutile consigliarmi il tuo, preferisco il mio.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

*ma*

non è cambiato nulla. 

ciarlatano. 


ciao ciao ed è ancora qua, sei il solito predica bene e razzola male. la sua è una missione. cerca di far ragionare tutti, dai siciliani malati agli alto adesini sani. 

che tristezza che sei.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so free. Lo so. Solo che nel mio caso non lo dice con cognizione di causa.
> 
> *Sono stato in M.P da oscuro, pregandolo di riferire a Simy di smetterla*, ho dato delle spiegazioni, probabilmente ho sbagliato a non andarci io, probabilmente Simy non ha capito, e credo nella seconda opzione.
> 
> Quindi free se Simy mi attacca ed io prima nel forum e dopo tramite MP di oscuro continua a mettersi in mezzo a discorsi che lei non capisce, e non perchè è tonta ma perchè non sa cosa c'è dietro, non mi rimane che risponderle a tono. Anche sbagliando, visto che mi attacca nonostante gli sia stato chiesto di smetterla.


allora scrivevi e me e mi spiegavi...se ci tenevi tanto
non ad oscuro! chiaro? o lo devo ripetere?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Te l'ho detta la mia! non capisci...



déjavu


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> contaci!
> ma quando dirai che te ne vai?
> 
> 
> ...


ma io l'ho già detto! con tanto di lettera strappalacrime di commiato. Ovviamente, in quanto infedele, non mantengo la parola e sono tornato. Ma l'ho fatto perché ho sentito, con il mio notevole inuito, che a molti mancavo. Nessuno l'ha detto, ma si capiva, oh se si capiva


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, certo, percé se uno/a dice una cosa è per il leccare il culo a A o dar fastidio a B. In questo caso, leccare il cuolo a A.
> 
> View attachment 6433



Tu lo hai scritto eh! eh? Ou ora che vuoi da me? 


Bimbuzza mia! we non possessivo eh, come un padre che da un scappellotto in testa alla sua figlioletta. Minchia ora vomita se pensa che mi sono messo come suo padre ipotetico


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io l'ho già detto! con tanto di lettera strappalacrime di commiato. Ovviamente, in quanto infedele, non mantengo la parola e sono tornato. Ma l'ho fatto perché ho sentito, con il mio notevole inuito, che a molti mancavo. Nessuno l'ha detto, ma si capiva, oh se si capiva



Perchè sei stato via?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so free. Lo so. Solo che nel mio caso non lo dice con cognizione di causa.
> 
> *Sono stato in M.P da oscuro, pregandolo di riferire a Simy di smetterla*, ho dato delle spiegazioni, probabilmente ho sbagliato a non andarci io, probabilmente Simy non ha capito, e credo nella seconda opzione.
> 
> Quindi free se Simy mi attacca ed io prima nel forum e dopo tramite MP di oscuro continua a mettersi in mezzo a discorsi che lei non capisce, e non perchè è tonta ma perchè non sa cosa c'è dietro, non mi rimane che risponderle a tono. Anche sbagliando, visto che mi attacca nonostante gli sia stato chiesto di smetterla.


Dirlo a lei no?

Ti consiglio di non fare mai con me una cosa del genere...............


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una stranezza nel momento in cui decidi di scrivere in un thread come questo e mi chiedi cose. Perchè se mi ignori o la fai sempre e delle mie sorti te ne freghi davvero, oppure speri che me ne vada, che NON E' fregartene come hai scritto prima. Senza contare che se ti si chiedono delle spiegazioni, come ho fatto io, è MALEDUCAZIONE ignorare chi, direttamente, ti chiede che problema ci sia. E poi date del maleducato a me? Bella forza.


minchia joey..non farne un caso di stato...
se hai notato sono intervenuta in questo 3d solo adesso...così tanto per per sapere cosa avevi deciso..chiamala curiosità, noia come vuoi ok?.

qualche tempo fa se non ricordo male mi accennasti di avermi inviato un mp?ricordi..
bene
io quel messaggio non l'ho mai ricevuto..
quindi che cazzarola dovevo risponderti..
e te lo dissi pure...
e tu hai risposto.: si. 


credo che io e te(da quel che leggo, da quel che recepisco dai tuoi interventi) non siamo molto affini...ma nulla di grave..
quindi da qui la mia semi-indifferenza nei tuoi confronti...dico semi perchè non è vero che non ci saimo mai parlati, è motivata da questo...bon.


ripeto io non ci vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inutile consigliarmi il tuo, preferisco il mio.


per una facile risoluzione della controversia, consiglio di mandarmi a cagare, vedrai che si risolve


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> allora scrivevi e me e mi spiegavi...se ci tenevi tanto
> non ad oscuro! chiaro? o lo devo ripetere?



Pensavo che con oscuro mi avresti ascoltato, pensavo male. 

No non ripetere ma leggi anche le altre cose che scrivo, eviti di rifarmi scrivere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cambiate spacciatore....per favore


Intanto, che cacci fuori il nome del pusher. Lo dico da SETTIMANE!!!

Noi poi proviamo, e decidiamo


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dirlo a lei no?
> 
> Ti consiglio di non fare mai con me una cosa del genere...............


ESATTO| poi se una si incazza


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io l'ho già detto! con tanto di lettera strappalacrime di commiato. Ovviamente, in quanto infedele, non mantengo la parola e sono tornato. Ma l'ho fatto perché ho sentito, con il mio notevole inuito, che a molti mancavo. Nessuno l'ha detto, ma si capiva, oh se si capiva



ma ...tutto questo pollaio e 'indegno!!!!non si dovrebbe parlare di corna e tradimento???a proposito.....cosa mi dici della categoria delle signore indecise???perche'e'la seconda che mi capita in un'anno...e pare sia numerosa categoria...dimmi Lucifero....ti e'successo?


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè sei stato via?


l'hai rimosso, eh? lo so, alle volte certe sofferenze vanno rimosse. ben fatto


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensavo che con oscuro mi avresti ascoltato, pensavo male.
> 
> No non ripetere ma leggi anche le altre cose che scrivo, eviti di rifarmi scrivere.


Magari provare prima con me?
la prossima volta che devo dirti qualcosa avviso qualcun altro


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io l'ho già detto! con tanto di lettera strappalacrime di commiato. Ovviamente, in quanto infedele, non mantengo la parola e sono tornato. Ma l'ho fatto perché ho sentito, con il mio notevole inuito, che a molti mancavo. Nessuno l'ha detto, ma si capiva, oh se si capiva



ma c'è un corso apposta per gli addii?:rotfl:

quindi se eri fedele non tornavi? ma che sfiga!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non regge? un pare che in fondo rivela una voltà di oggettivizzante, in quanto ontologica con la tesi?


ma figurati, sono in botta da smileys. Mi attacco ad ogni parola per tirarne fuori uno. E' una fase creti, direbbe Tebe. Magari passa, magari peggiora :sorriso4:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dirlo a lei no?
> 
> Ti consiglio di non fare mai con me una cosa del genere...............



Mizzica!! ho toccato la donna! la femmina! non sia mai!! sono andato oltre pensando di far intercedere chi per me sapeva quello che io so! noo non sia mai!! avere un'amico comune ed usarlo per avere la pace.

Farfy cresci, ed anche tu sii fiera di te stessa eh. Che minchiate pure tu ne dici tante, e mica sto a sbarrare la bocca per fartele notare.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma ...tutto questo pollaio e 'indegno!!!!non si dovrebbe parlare di corna e tradimento???a proposito.....cosa mi dici della categoria delle signore indecise???perche'e'la seconda che mi capita in un'anno...e pare sia numerosa categoria...dimmi Lucifero....ti e'successo?


lotharone, per prima cosa dovresti confermare la mia previsione. ciao ciao è ancora tra noi.
di che età parli per le signore indecise?


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Magari provare prima con me?
> la prossima volta che devo dirti qualcosa avviso qualcun altro



avvisa me che avviso Oscuro:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzica!! ho toccato la donna! la femmina! non sia mai!! sono andato oltre pensando di far intercedere chi per me sapeva quello che io so! noo non sia mai!! avere un'amico comune ed usarlo per avere la pace.
> 
> Farfy cresci, ed anche tu sii fiera di te stessa eh. Che minchiate pure tu ne dici tante, e mica sto a sbarrare la bocca per fartele notare.



se c'è qualcuno che deve crescere non è lei.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> avvisa me che avviso Oscuro:rotfl:



Oscuro lo avviso da sola


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma c'è un corso apposta per gli addii?:rotfl:
> 
> quindi se eri fedele non tornavi? ma che sfiga!


free, attenta perché la tua frase potrebbe essere interpretata come a voler dire che avresti preferito il permanere della mia assenza. Sono certo che non era tua intenzione, ma sai il diavolo è sempre dentro la tazzina del caffe'.
comunque, tecnicamente al momento sono fedele


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> minchia joey..non farne un caso di stato...
> se hai notato sono intervenuta in questo 3d solo adesso...così tanto per per sapere cosa avevi deciso..chiamala curiosità, noia come vuoi ok?.
> 
> qualche tempo fa se non ricordo male mi accennasti di avermi inviato un mp?ricordi..
> ...


Risposi si perchè mi pare una fesseria, perchè per gli mp non funziona come con le mail che a volte non arrivano, ma dandotela per buona te lo chiesi anche dirattamente sul forum con in medesimo risultato. Cioè, il nulla. Non che mi sia strappato i capelli che non ho dalla frustrazione, chiaro. E poi semi - indifferenza (Gesù...) non si può leggere, per ovvi motivi che non sto qui a spiegare che sennò spreco solo bit e poi mi accollano un tot di server da pagare.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> avvisa me che avviso Oscuro:rotfl:


Mi che sei acida!

free almeno tu mi dai un bacino?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se c'è qualcuno che deve crescere non è lei.



Ellosò siete in due.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> avvisa me che avviso Oscuro:rotfl:



a me non dice mai niente nessuno. Tristizzima.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lotharone, per prima cosa dovresti confermare la mia previsione. ciao ciao è ancora tra noi.
> di che età parli per le signore indecise?


Io sono contento che ci sia...lui lo sa benissimo...

ahahah,eta'che non fa per te amico....50enni...stufe del tra tran..


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzica!! ho toccato la donna! la femmina! non sia mai!! sono andato oltre pensando di far intercedere chi per me sapeva quello che io so! noo non sia mai!! avere un'amico comune ed usarlo per avere la pace.
> 
> Farfy cresci, ed anche tu sii fiera di te stessa eh. Che minchiate pure tu ne dici tante, e mica sto a sbarrare la bocca per fartele notare.



E' arrivato l'Uomo,il nmaschio, che parla solo  con quelli della sua specie per fare stare buone le femmine
Senti Ultimo, io non ho mai detto di non dire minchiate. Ma non ti puoi permettere di mandare un mp a una persona, fosse anche il mio migliore amico, per chiedergli di farmi ragionare o smettere.
Ma sei fuori?
Se lo avessi fatto a me avresti ottenuto l'esatto opposto
Mica sono un lombrico celebroleso che non puoi parlare con me


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma figurati, sono in botta da smileys. Mi attacco ad ogni parola per tirarne fuori uno. E' una fase creti, direbbe Tebe. Magari passa, magari peggiora :sorriso4:


hai notato quanto consenso macino? cazzo, una manco berlusca ai bei tempi


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' arrivato l'Uomo,il nmaschio, che parla solo con quelli della sua specie per fare stare buone le femmine
> Senti Ultimo, io non ho mai detto di non dire minchiate. Ma non ti puoi permettere di mandare un mp a una persona, fosse anche il mio migliore amico, per chiedergli di farmi ragionare o smettere.
> Ma sei fuori?
> *Se lo avessi fatto a me avresti ottenuto l'esatto opposto
> *Mica sono un lombrico celebroleso che non puoi parlare con me


infatti


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io sono contento che ci sia...lui lo sa benissimo...
> 
> ahahah,eta'che non fa per te amico....50enni...stufe del tra tran..


io negli ultimi anni mi sono dedicato maggiormente a quelle sotto i trenta, ma prometto, se dovessi ritornare operativo, di allargare gli orizzonti


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Iperboli? Tipo sei una brutta persona che parli di morti non morti? O anche, non pensi a chi paga i server, screanzato? Essù.


Nella fattispecie il primo post non era rivolto SOLO a te... ma dato che hai una visione del mondo dove tu sei tu e gli altri non sono un cazzo... comunque ti ho criticato, non perseguitato.
Gli altri hanno capito la critica e hanno smesso. Ma tu no. Perchè tu capisci sempre tutto e gli altri non capiscono un cazzo, appunto. Ma se sei tanto delicato, non ti ci mettere.
 Perchè chi è sempre pronto ad attaccare deve sapere anche incassare. Fai quello delle verità scomode e poi hai la mascella di vetro? Oh, io sono solo 49 chili di pia donna con le mutande di fustagno (non lo dico perchè rosico, ma perchè è una TUA definizione, una delle tante) e tu TI SEI SENTITO PERSEGUITATO? Questo è paradossale, altro che iperbole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' arrivato l'Uomo,il nmaschio, che parla solo  con quelli della sua specie per fare stare buone le femmine
> Senti Ultimo, io non ho mai detto di non dire minchiate. Ma non ti puoi permettere di mandare un mp a una persona, fosse anche il mio migliore amico, per chiedergli di farmi ragionare o smettere.
> Ma sei fuori?
> Se lo avessi fatto a me avresti ottenuto l'esatto opposto
> Mica sono un lombrico celebroleso che non puoi parlare con me



ora ti beccherai della "femminista"... :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' arrivato l'Uomo,il nmaschio, che parla solo  con quelli della sua specie per fare stare buone le femmine
> Senti Ultimo, io non ho mai detto di non dire minchiate. Ma non ti puoi permettere di mandare un mp a una persona, fosse anche il mio migliore amico, per chiedergli di farmi ragionare o smettere.
> Ma sei fuori?
> Se lo avessi fatto a me avresti ottenuto l'esatto opposto
> Mica sono un lombrico celebroleso che non puoi parlare con me



Se tu ti senti offesa e celebrolesa a me può soltanto dispiacere eh! di certo non era mia intenzione ne di pensiero ne di gesto andando in MP da oscuro, ma mi pare che lo abbia scritto eh!

Certo che sentirsi celebrolesi e pensare che uno si sente maschio per essere andato in MP, per i motivi prima scritti, minchia farfy tu stai male davvero. 

La sua specie? maschi? celebrolesi? aòh ma datti una calmata che è soltanto la tua mente che pensa questo non la mia. chiaro farfy?


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi che sei acida!
> 
> free almeno tu mi dai un bacino?



ma sì, lo sai che a me state sulle ball...ehm simpatici tutti quanti!

:bacio:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai notato *quanto consenso macino?* cazzo, una manco berlusca ai bei tempi



vedo, vedo! Bel lavoro, continua


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma sì, lo sai che a me state sulle ball...ehm simpatici tutti quanti!
> 
> :bacio:


 bhe sei acida no? :bacio:

Mi hai fatto ridere di cuore, grazie free!!


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me non dice mai niente nessuno. Tristizzima.



non essere triste!
non hai mai letto i nostri avvisi!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu ti senti offesa e celebrolesa a me può soltanto dispiacere eh! di certo non era mia intenzione ne di pensiero ne di gesto andando in MP da oscuro, ma mi pare che lo abbia scritto eh!
> 
> Certo che sentirsi celebrolesi e pensare che uno si sente maschio per essere andato in MP, per i motivi prima scritti, minchia farfy tu stai male davvero.
> 
> La sua specie? maschi? celebrolesi? aòh ma datti una calmata che è soltanto la tua mente che pensa questo non la mia. chiaro farfy?



no datti una calmata tu!  
stai esagerando e di brutto ok?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora ti beccherai della "femminista"... :risata::risata::risata:


E pensa che sono l'esatto opposto:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io negli ultimi anni mi sono dedicato maggiormente a quelle sotto i trenta, ma prometto, se dovessi ritornare operativo, di allargare gli orizzonti


sotto i 30 l'ho gia'..ma e'invornita...e voglio''allargare''gli orizzonti


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vedo, vedo! Bel lavoro, continua


è un duro lavoro, ma qualcuno deve ben farlo. Posto che si era paventato il rischio di perdere la luce, mi sono proposto quale intelligentone alternativo. Per esempio, per farti saggiare i miei potenti mezzi, posso affermare che io mi disturbo quando la gente non capisce, e questo capita sempre. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu ti senti offesa e celebrolesa a me può soltanto dispiacere eh! di certo non era mia intenzione ne di pensiero ne di gesto andando in MP da oscuro, ma mi pare che lo abbia scritto eh!
> 
> Certo che sentirsi celebrolesi e pensare che uno si sente maschio per essere andato in MP, per i motivi prima scritti, minchia farfy tu stai male davvero.
> 
> La sua specie? maschi? celebrolesi? aòh ma datti una calmata che è soltanto la tua mente che pensa questo non la mia. chiaro farfy?


Ok allora spiegami perchè passare da Oscuro. Ritenevi che Simy non potesse capire da sola? Aveva bisogno della traduzione di Oscuro?



Ti farei osservare che la donna la femmina l'hai detto tu. Io ho solo ripetuto voltando il discorso


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no datti una calmata tu!
> stai esagerando e di brutto ok?


Senti tesoro, la calmata se sei agita devi dartela tu e farfalla, perchè, specie maschi celebrolesi etc sono parole sue non mie. vusavècomprì? we? si yes? da?


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sotto i 30 l'ho gia'..ma e'invornita...e voglio''allargare''gli orizzonti


ne ho avuta una di cinquantenne, ma era un po' mattacchiona e pericolosetta. me la sono giocata con grande attenzione per uscirne indenne


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E pensa che sono l'esatto opposto:rotfl:


Farfy, c'è sempre il pusher di mezzo... non dimenticare!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Ab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me non dice mai niente nessuno. Tristizzima.


Vuoi che di dica qualcosa io?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Farfy, c'è sempre il pusher di mezzo... non dimenticare!


:canna:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sotto i 30 l'ho gia'..ma e'invornita...e voglio''allargare''gli orizzonti




E certo chamiamoli orizzonti:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ne ho avuta una di cinquantenne, ma era un po' mattacchiona e pericolosetta. me la sono giocata con grande attenzione per uscirne indenne


ma apparte il fatto che tu e voi NON C'AVETE niente, che non è che siamo al livello di "io avere donna tu dare me 7 cammelli?"

mi innervosisco, sappilo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti tesoro, la calmata se sei agita devi dartela tu e farfalla, perchè, specie maschi celebrolesi etc sono parole sue non mie. vusavècomprì? we? si yes? da?



Ho detto che tratti le come  donne celebrolese tesoro. Rileggi
E certi toni li usi con le donnine in chat o con chi te lo permette. Comptì? si yes?da?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Risposi si perchè mi pare una fesseria, perchè per gli mp non funziona come con le mail che a volte non arrivano, ma dandotela per buona te lo chiesi anche dirattamente sul forum con in medesimo risultato. Cioè, il nulla. Non che mi sia strappato i capelli che non ho dalla frustrazione, chiaro. E poi semi - indifferenza (Gesù...) non si può leggere, per ovvi motivi che non sto qui a spiegare che sennò spreco solo bit e poi mi accollano un tot di server da pagare.



joey..va beh che non brillo di intelligenza..ma una scusa migliore l'avrei trovata no?


fa niente..non è morto nessuno...
non mi stai particolarmente simpatico...
e la cosa è reciproca
nemici come prima?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok allora spiegami perchè passare da Oscuro. Ritenevi che Simy non potesse capire da sola? Aveva bisogno della traduzione di Oscuro?
> 
> 
> 
> Ti farei osservare che la donna la femmina l'hai detto tu. Io ho solo ripetuto voltando il discorso



Perchè pensavo che Simy non conoscendo certe tematiche, e pensando che oscuro potesse spiegargliele meglio di me, visto che oscuro sa, ho pensato vista l'amicizia comune che oscuro potesse parlarle.

Se ho fatto male, Simy poteva dirmene quattro, e lo ha fatto, poteva anche lei comunque venirmi in MP. se dobbiamo cercare il pelo nell'uovo. 

E ripeto un concetto scritto pagine fa, se ho sbagliato ad andare in MP da oscuro, posso accettarlo, ma smettetela di volare su frasi come specie celebro etc, altrimenti i discorsi finiscono davvero in una tu ed una io, cioè ci sono finiti eh.


----------



## massinfedele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma apparte il fatto che tu e voi NON C'AVETE niente, che non è che siamo al livello di "io avere donna tu dare me 7 cammelli?"
> 
> mi innervosisco, sappilo.


8 cammelli?


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> :canna:


Allora a me spiace che Ultimo e simy hanno questo momento di crisi,claudio è stato carino, il suo era solo modo per non mandare avanto la discussione con simy!Comunque, io non capisco le ragioni di questi scazzi e avrei un'idea:invece di litigare fra noi per motivi poco comprensibili,perchè non litigare tutti con il COGLIONE ALIENO?:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ne ho avuta una di cinquantenne, ma era un po' mattacchiona e pericolosetta. me la sono giocata con grande attenzione per uscirne indenne



single immagino...se si stra pericolose...ho amico che ne ha 3 cosi'...ma le vede non piu'di una volta all'anno,,se no le deficenti si innamorano....ahahahh..
no la ''mia''ha il Cornelio in casa...anche se parla gia'come se fossimo ''fidanzati''...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto che tratti le come  donne celebrolese tesoro. Rileggi
> E certi toni li usi con le donnine in chat o con chi te lo permette. Comptì? si yes?da?



Ma io non tratto, o cambi le dinamiche o le confermi, quelle non sono parole mie ne erano intenzioni mie, sono soltanto pensieri che avevi in testa tu, sbagliate visto che non erano in testa a me. yes? da? si?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> joey..va beh che non brillo di intelligenza..*ma una scusa migliore l'avrei trovata no?
> *
> 
> fa niente..non è morto nessuno...
> ...


Pensavo di si. A me non è che stai antipatica, comunque. Solo che come la rappresentanza siculia di sto forum, te ne vai per la tangente (non tangenziale).


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè pensavo che Simy non conoscendo certe tematiche, e pensando che oscuro potesse spiegargliele meglio di me, visto che oscuro sa, ho pensato vista l'amicizia comune che oscuro potesse parlarle.
> 
> Se ho fatto male, Simy poteva dirmene quattro, e lo ha fatto, poteva anche lei comunque venirmi in MP. se dobbiamo cercare il pelo nell'uovo.
> 
> E ripeto un concetto scritto pagine fa, se ho sbagliato ad andare in MP da oscuro, posso accettarlo, ma smettetela di volare su frasi come specie celebro etc, altrimenti i discorsi finiscono davvero in una tu ed una io, cioè ci sono finiti eh.


Ma no dai non hai sbagliato!Solo non vorrei che gira e rigira sto siluro arriva nel mio sedere come spesso accade....!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

ok mi hai rotto le palle, è ufficiale+
Rileggi



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzica!! ho toccato la* donna! la femmina*! non sia mai!! sono andato oltre pensando di far intercedere chi per me sapeva quello che io so! noo non sia mai!! avere un'amico comune ed usarlo per avere la pace.
> 
> Farfy cresci, ed anche tu sii fiera di te stessa eh. *Che minchiate pure tu ne dici tante, e mica sto a sbarrare la bocca per fartele notare*.


risposta



farfalla ha detto:


> E' arrivato *l'Uomo,il nmaschio*, che parla solo con quelli della sua specie per fare stare buone le femmine
> Senti Ultimo, io non ho mai detto di non dire minchiate. Ma non ti puoi permettere di mandare un mp a una persona, fosse anche il mio migliore amico, per chiedergli di farmi ragionare o smettere.
> Ma sei fuori?
> Se lo avessi fatto a me avresti ottenuto l'esatto opposto
> *Mica sono un lombrico celebroleso* che non puoi parlare con me



la leggi la contrapposizione mia a quello che hai scritto tu: donna femmina/uomo maschio

Mica IO SONO UN LOMBRICO CELEBROLESO.

Dove leggi che ho detto a te o agli uomini che sono celebrolesi?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora a me spiace che Ultimo e simy hanno questo momento di crisi,claudio è stato carino, il suo era solo modo per non mandare avanto la discussione con simy!Comunque, io non capisco le ragioni di questi scazzi e avrei un'idea:invece di litigare fra noi per motivi poco comprensibili,perchè non litigare tutti con il COGLIONE ALIENO?:rotfl:



Infatti oscuro non ci sono ragioni, ma come sempre accade, chi si mette nel mezzo, chi scrive in una maniera, chi la capisce nell'altra e si arriva a ciò.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora a me spiace che Ultimo e simy hanno questo momento di crisi,claudio è stato carino, il suo era solo modo per non mandare avanto la discussione con simy!Comunque, io non capisco le ragioni di questi scazzi e avrei un'idea:invece di litigare fra noi per motivi poco comprensibili,perchè non litigare tutti con il COGLIONE ALIENO?:rotfl:



Sinceramente mi aspettavo una risposta meno diplomatica


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ne ho avuta una di cinquantenne, ma era un po' mattacchiona e pericolosetta. me la sono giocata con grande attenzione per uscirne indenne





lothar57 ha detto:


> single immagino...se si stra pericolose...ho amico che ne ha 3 cosi'...ma le vede non piu'di una volta all'anno,,se no le deficenti si innamorano....ahahahh..
> no la ''mia''ha il Cornelio in casa...anche se parla gia'come se fossimo ''fidanzati''...




Ma sarete due stronzi eh!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensavo di si. A me non è che stai antipatica, comunque. Solo che come la rappresentanza siculia di sto forum, *te ne vai per la tangente* (non tangenziale).


non credo


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*ehhh*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti oscuro non ci sono ragioni, ma come sempre accade, chi si mette nel mezzo, chi scrive in una maniera, chi la capisce nell'altra e si arriva a ciò.


Eh infatti che si mette nel mezzo poi.....si ritrova una bella sorpresina fra le natiche...!Io preferisco sempre star dietro...sempre!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai non hai sbagliato!Solo non vorrei che gira e rigira sto siluro arriva nel mio sedere come spesso accade....!





Per me Simy rimane una donna fantastica, però se devo difendermi mi difendo, ora oscuro tramortisco simy facendola incazzare, guarda che scrivo

oscù mi basta una tua parola e.... non dico più nulla a simy.  magari anche a farfalla su. 

Farfy simy! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh infatti che si mette nel mezzo poi.....si ritrova una bella sorpresina fra le natiche...!Io preferisco sempre star dietro...sempre!


Spero non sia rivolto a me (quella che si mette in mezzo) perchè sono leggermente alterata


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi aspettavo una risposta meno diplomatica


Amore mio dimmi cosa ti aspetti e con te sarò estremamente generoso!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per me Simy rimane una donna fantastica, però se devo difendermi mi difendo, ora oscuro tramortisco simy facendola incazzare, guarda che scrivo
> 
> oscù mi basta una tua parola e.... non dico più nulla a simy.  *magari anche a farfalla *su.
> 
> Farfy simy! :rotfl:



e non tesoro bello. Adesso rispondi a quello che ho scritto. Non te la cavi così. Non con me


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok mi hai rotto le palle, è ufficiale+
> Rileggi
> 
> 
> ...


Che ti abbia rotto le palle mi dispiace, ma noto la tua femminilità nel dire ciò

Per il resto che dire, o ero dentro la tua testa o ci sei cascata come una mela cotta, vedi te.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè pensavo che Simy non conoscendo certe tematiche, e pensando che oscuro potesse spiegargliele meglio di me, visto che oscuro sa, ho pensato vista l'amicizia comune che oscuro potesse parlarle.
> 
> Se ho fatto male, Simy poteva dirmene quattro, e lo ha fatto, poteva *anche lei comunque venirmi in MP. se dobbiamo cercare il pelo nell'uovo.
> 
> *E ripeto un concetto scritto pagine fa, se ho sbagliato ad andare in MP da oscuro, posso accettarlo, ma smettetela di volare su frasi come specie celebro etc, altrimenti i discorsi finiscono davvero in una tu ed una io, cioè ci sono finiti eh.


non ho detto nulla finchè non hai tirato fuori la cosa i chiaro


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> 8 cammelli?



   in francese, eh


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Spero non sia rivolto a me (quella che si mette in mezzo) perchè sono leggermente alterata


Mi riferivo a me,ho la sensazione che dietro al mio sedere aleggiano sinistre presenze.


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per me Simy rimane una donna fantastica, però se devo difendermi mi difendo, ora oscuro tramortisco simy facendola incazzare, guarda che scrivo
> 
> oscù mi basta una tua parola e.... non dico più nulla a simy.  magari anche a farfalla su.
> 
> Farfy simy! :rotfl:


non mi fa ridere...per niente


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e non tesoro bello. Adesso rispondi a quello che ho scritto. Non te la cavi così. Non con me



 Risposto a priori eh! gne gne gne :rotfl:


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Amore mio *dimmi cosa ti aspetti e con te sarò estremamente generoso!:up:





scusa, hai per caso visto Al Varco? :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a me,ho la sensazione che dietro al mio sedere aleggiano sinistre presenze.



beccata....
credevo ti piacesse......


tutti sono impegnati a litigare.....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho detto nulla finchè non hai tirato fuori la cosa i chiaro



Eh bhe tutti sanno che sono sempre sincero, stavo scrivendo chiaro, ma insomma scriverlo io...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ti abbia rotto le palle mi dispiace, ma noto la tua femminilità nel dire ciò
> 
> Per il resto che dire, o ero dentro la tua testa o ci sei cascata come una mela cotta, vedi te.


si sentono scricchiolare gli specchi
Faresti più bella figura ad ammettere di aver sbagliato

Se non ero femminile dicevo che mi avevi rotto i coglioni


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amore mio dimmi cosa ti aspetti e con te sarò estremamente generoso!:up:


forse non hai capito che siamo incazzate sul serio


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> scusa, hai per caso visto Al Varco? :rotfl:


Ciao sedere evasivo come stai?Come sta la mia chiaccherona?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi fa ridere...per niente



Male molto male, denota qualcosa che non va, solo da parte tua eh, perchè da parte mia altro non c'è che il confronto.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sarete due stronzi eh!




ciao Lunetta...come va suoi monti ???

ahahhah..no tesoro tutti dovrebbero fare cosi'..personalmente delle liti da asilo frega zero..io ho obbiettivi piu'nobili..e Mass pure


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> beccata....
> credevo ti piacesse......
> 
> 
> tutti sono impegnati a litigare.....


Ecco,ho sensazione che a breve arriverà un bel tsunami di verghe nere per me...!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,ho sensazione che a breve arriverà un bel tsunami di *verghe nere* per me...!



ma non pensavo mica a quelle ma se vuoi....


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> forse non hai capito che siamo incazzate sul serio


Si ma io non c'entro nulla però.....!E non litigherei mai con le chiaccherone!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> si sentono scricchiolare gli specchi
> Faresti più bella figura ad ammettere di aver sbagliato
> 
> Se non ero femminile dicevo che mi avevi rotto i coglioni



Wuauu!! ora capisco il perchè alcuni utenti accettano certe esternazioni, tali e quali!  si dice in sicilia un ci si pigghia siddu un ci si rassumigghia. dopo ti faccio la traduzione.

Se sbaglio lo ammetto, e lo anche dimostrato a te, cosa che tu adesso non stai facendo, arrampicandoti tu, negli specchi.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nella fattispecie il primo post non era rivolto SOLO a te... ma dato che hai una visione del mondo dove tu sei tu e gli altri non sono un cazzo... comunque ti ho criticato, non perseguitato.
> Gli altri hanno capito la critica e hanno smesso. Ma tu no. Perchè tu capisci sempre tutto e gli altri non capiscono un cazzo, appunto. Ma se sei tanto delicato, non ti ci mettere.
> Perchè chi è sempre pronto ad attaccare deve sapere anche incassare. Fai quello delle verità scomode e poi hai la mascella di vetro? Oh, io sono solo 49 chili di pia donna con le mutande di fustagno (non lo dico perchè rosico, ma perchè è una TUA definizione, una delle tante) e tu TI SEI SENTITO PERSEGUITATO? Questo è paradossale, altro che iperbole.


Ma verità di che? Ou, hai scritto due fesserie una più grossa dell'altra, su. Senza contare che in quel primo post, come altri che scrivi, magari non mi nomini ma è evidente che non è che parli in generale. E senza contare che dei morti non morti si era già finito di arguire prima che te ne venissi fuori tu con quella sequela di perle. Quale mascella di vetro? E che erano, critiche da prendere sul serio? Erano sbottate. 
Sbriciolata, rosicavi abbestia. Tu rosichi da morire quando si tratta di discutere, tant'è che di solito eviti non perchè non ti piacciono le piazzate, ma proprio perchè sei ansiosa e ti prende alla coronarie. Non discussioni su merletti e punto a croce, più roba per la quale se uno ti riprende perchè scrivi qualche fesseria o te n'esci male, tiri fuori sempre sta fantastica ironia del giorno appresso che non è la prima volta che usi con me, anche in privato, o come scrivi di uno pur senza nominarlo mai, come nel caso che diciamo. Questo è il motivo per il quale se ce l'hai con qualcuno per qualcosa sbotti anche dove non dovresti e ad minchiam.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ma non pensavo mica a quelle ma se vuoi....


Io le sento dietro me....fra un pò mi tireranno dentro guarda....


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma io non c'entro nulla però.....!E non litigherei mai con le chiaccherone!



ma infatti non mi pare che me la sono presa con te


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuauu!! ora capisco il perchè alcuni utenti accettano certe esternazioni, tali e quali!  si dice in sicilia un ci si pigghia siddu un ci si rassumigghia. dopo ti faccio la traduzione.
> 
> Se sbaglio lo ammetto, e lo anche dimostrato a te, cosa che tu adesso non stai facendo, arrampicandoti tu, negli specchi.



ma quali specchi hai detto che ho scritto uomini celebrolesi e non è vero
Qui l'unico che deve scusarsi sei tu...


Ah non tradurre, è vero che sono una donna ma fino a lì ci arrivo, grazie


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lunetta...come va suoi monti ???
> 
> ahahhah..no tesoro tutti dovrebbero fare cosi'..personalmente delle liti da asilo frega zero..io ho obbiettivi piu'nobili..e Mass pure



poca neve e caldo....

Lo so ...si leggono tra le righe gli obbiettivi nobili...


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma quali specchi hai detto che ho scritto uomini celebrolesi e non è vero
> Qui l'unico che deve scusarsi sei tu...


è inutile...lascia stare


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma quali specchi hai detto che ho scritto uomini celebrolesi e non è vero
> Qui l'unico che deve scusarsi sei tu...
> 
> 
> Ah non tradurre, è vero che sono una donna ma fino a lì ci arrivo, grazie



Vuoi vedere che ora maschi. celebrolesi etc li ho scritti io vado a cagare va, tanto la compagnia non cambia.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok mi hai rotto le palle, è ufficiale+
> Rileggi
> 
> 
> ...



Ce*R*ebroleso. Mica per altro, da fastidio leggerlo così e pure evidenziato. Scusa.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti non mi pare che me la sono presa con te


Si,ma ci vuole un attimo che il mio culo ci va di mezzo...!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io le sento dietro me....fra un pò mi tireranno dentro guarda....



:rotfl:



cazzi tuoi allora


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> cazzi tuoi allora


Grazie sei un amore...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma ci vuole un attimo che il mio culo ci va di mezzo...!



Messaggero non porta pene! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma ci vuole un attimo che il mio culo ci va di mezzo...!


sai che non potrei mai


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao sedere evasivo come stai?Come sta la mia chiaccherona?



ma che ruffianazzo!:rotfl:
mo' ti cazziano!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie sei un amore...



io?
si sempre!


tu dici che continueranno a litigare?...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce*R*ebroleso. Mica per altro, da fastidio leggerlo così e pure evidenziato. Scusa.



io stavo soffrendo in silenzio da tempo. Grazie. Grazie. Grazie. Ah, non l'ha scritto così solo lì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma verità di che? Ou, hai scritto due fesserie una più grossa dell'altra, su. Senza contare che in quel primo post, come altri che scrivi, magari non mi nomini ma è evidente che non è che parli in generale. E senza contare che dei morti non morti si era già finito di arguire prima che te ne venissi fuori tu con quella sequela di perle. Quale mascella di vetro? E che erano, critiche da prendere sul serio? Erano sbottate.
> Sbriciolata, rosicavi abbestia. Tu rosichi da morire quando si tratta di discutere, tant'è che di solito eviti non perchè non ti piacciono le piazzate, ma proprio perchè sei ansiosa e ti prende alla coronarie. Non discussioni su merletti e punto a croce, più roba per la quale se uno ti riprende perchè scrivi qualche fesseria o te n'esci male, tiri fuori sempre sta fantastica ironia del giorno appresso che non è la prima volta che usi con me, *anche in privato*. Questo è il motivo per il quale se ce l'hai con qualcuno per qualcosa sbotti anche dove non dovresti.


OH, bona eh?... con 'sti messaggini subliminali. Ho risposto a un paio di Mp, scherzando, mesi fa.C'erano pure le faccine. Ma tu l'ironia non sai dove sta di casa, proprio. Figuriamoci l'autoironia. Non sei in grado. Per quanto attiene alle coronarie bada alle tue, che mi pare sia il caso. Per me andare oltre in questa, come in altre discussioni, con te è inutile. Ti saluto.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> poca neve e caldo....
> 
> Lo so ...si leggono tra le righe gli obbiettivi nobili...



altrochè!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OH, bona eh?... con 'sti messaggini subliminali. Ho risposto a un paio di Mp, scherzando, mesi fa.C'erano pure le faccine. Ma tu l'ironia non sai dove sta di casa, proprio. Figuriamoci l'autoironia. Non sei in grado. Per quanto attiene alle coronarie bada alle tue, che mi pare sia il caso. Per me andare oltre in questa, come in altre discussioni, con te è inutile. Ti saluto.


Ma che sublimale che te lo sto dicendo? Che subliminale che, le patate? Metti le mani avanti per paura che qualcuno pensi chissà cosa? Ma che è, stai male? Madonna. Comunque cvd.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Annuccia ha detto:


> io?
> si sempre!
> 
> 
> tu dici che continueranno a litigare?...


Si con me sicuro....!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io stavo soffrendo in silenzio da tempo. Grazie. Grazie. Grazie. Ah, non l'ha scritto così solo lì.



Che femmina! che donna! che stile! 



:gabinetto:


Però scusate eh, colpa di farfy, io ho copiato. rimitivo:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che ora maschi. celebrolesi etc li ho scritti io vado a cagare va, tanto la compagnia non cambia.


non l'hai scritto tu ma nemmeno io ti ho quotato il pezzo


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si con me sicuro....!



non vedo il motivo...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce*R*ebroleso. Mica per altro, da fastidio leggerlo così e pure evidenziato. Scusa.


hai ragione. Mi sbaglio sempre. Mi aveva già corretta una volta Minerva


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Male molto male, denota qualcosa che non va, solo da parte tua eh, *perchè da parte mia altro non c'è che il confronto.*



e dopo essermi letta 30 pagine rispondo che.
No.
Con te il confronto è quasi impossibile.
E le risposte che stai dando a Simy e Farfy ne sono un esempio lampante.
Fino a qui almeno.
Ora continuo a leggere


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non l'hai scritto tu ma nemmeno io ti ho quotato il pezzo


Ahhhh ok ok allora cambia il succo, mi passi la carta igienica? 


Mah mi pareva tu avessi scritto celebroleso, che poi J and bì e la comare schiccosa hanno fatto notare che si scrive cerebrolesa, anche con la o finale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però scusate eh, colpa di farfy, io ho copiato. rimitivo:


copiato male. Io comunque me la sono tenuta finché ho potuto. Pigliatela con JB che incassa benissimo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ahhhh ok ok allora cambia il succo, mi passi la carta igienica?
> 
> 
> Mah mi pareva tu avessi scritto celebroleso, che poi J and bì e la comare schiccosa hanno fatto notare che si scrive cerebrolesa, anche con la o finale.



Minchia Ultimo ho scritto che io non sono CELEBROLESA (CEREBROLESA) non ho mai detto che gli uomini lo sono
Sono 5 post che scrivi che ho dato dei cerebrolesi agli uomini E NON E' VERO


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e dopo essermi letta 30 pagine rispondo che.
> No.
> Con te il confronto è quasi impossibile.
> E le risposte che stai dando a Simy e Farfy ne sono un esempio lampante.
> ...



Si si aspettavo la madre badessa per capire.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che ora maschi. celebrolesi etc li ho scritti io vado a cagare va, tanto la compagnia non cambia.



 ora rasenti il ridicolo con la storia degli uomini cerebrolesi


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> non vedo il motivo...


Per mandarmi affanculo un pretesto si trova sempre,oggi che son diplomatico perchè ho una spiccata simpatia per il sor claudio rischio....!Se non sono diplomatico sono greve e diretto,insomma,come faccio mi si fanno....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ahhhh ok ok allora cambia il succo, mi passi la carta igienica?
> 
> 
> Mah mi pareva tu avessi scritto celebroleso, che poi J and bì e la comare schiccosa hanno fatto notare che si scrive cerebrolesa, anche con la o finale.



lombrico cerebroleso. Lombrico maschile, dovevo dire lombrica perchè era riferito a me?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> copiato male. Io comunque me la sono tenuta finché ho potuto. Pigliatela con JB che incassa benissimo



Per via dei termometri o di uno scemo?  shhh bimbuzza non rispondere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia Ultimo ho scritto che io non sono CELEBROLESA (CEREBROLESA) non ho mai detto che gli uomini lo sono
> Sono 5 post che scrivi che ho dato dei cerebrolesi agli uomini E NON E' VERO


il pusher, il pusher. La presenza del quale salva capre e cavoli, altrimenti poi mi si dice che do' dello scemo.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si aspettavo la madre badessa per capire.


Un consiglio?fatti i tuoi conti è arrivata pure tebe...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il pusher, il pusher. La presenza del quale salva capre e cavoli, altrimenti poi mi si dice che do' dello scemo.



credo che siamo oltre....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> altrochè!:rotfl:


Cambiando per un attimo argomento  ma parlando sempre di obbiettivi nobili
hao sentito caìosa è successo alla "Lollo"


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia Ultimo ho scritto che io non sono CELEBROLESA (CEREBROLESA) non ho mai detto che gli uomini lo sono
> Sono 5 post che scrivi che ho dato dei cerebrolesi agli uomini E NON E' VERO


Nemmeno io ho scritto quello che tu stai dicendo, io ho scritto che tu hai scritto in un solo post e faccio nuovamente l'elenco, cerebroleso maschi etc etc Ou! sveglia! che quelle parole le hai scritte tu in un UNICO postolo! alias post! ohh ma che hai oggi?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per mandarmi affanculo un pretesto si trova sempre,oggi che son diplomatico perchè ho una spiccata simpatia per il sor claudio rischio....!Se non sono diplomatico sono greve e diretto,insomma,come faccio mi si fanno....


e tu lascia stare le cose come stanno...nessuno ti impedisce di provare simpatia per claudio...

mica si offendono...
e poi guarda...

non ti sentire in obbligo di difenderle....lo fanno bene da sole:rotfl:
molto bene.


stai quieto.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un consiglio?fatti i tuoi conti è arrivata pure tebe...:rotfl:



oddio Ultimo vuole farsi il Conte?

:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ora rasenti il ridicolo con la storia degli uomini cerebrolesi



Tesoro non ho scritto io quello, quindi se ti va mi fai compagnia ? sono in bagno sveglia anche te eh! :bacio:


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambiando per un attimo argomento  ma parlando sempre di obbiettivi nobili
> hao sentito caìosa è successo alla "Lollo"



qualcosa...ma non ho mica capito: in pratica il fidanzatino l'ha sposata per procura col nome dell'avvocatessa??


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> lombrico cerebroleso. Lombrico maschile, dovevo dire lombrica perchè era riferito a me?



Santa Rosalia aiutami tu!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio Ultimo vuole farsi il Conte?
> 
> :rotfl:




noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...............:incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo che siamo oltre....



lo credo anche io, ma l'alibi pusher, come dicevo, salva tutto e ci consente la nostra porca figura. Tanto, poi, le cose sono come sono.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> copiato male. Io comunque me la sono tenuta finché ho potuto. *Pigliatela con JB che incassa benissimo *


Ci manchi tu a dirglielo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un consiglio?fatti i tuoi conti è arrivata pure tebe...:rotfl:



Nahhhh dice che Tebastra fa paura? nahh Tebastra è brava, basta riuscire a farle capire che sta prendendo una cantonata!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> e tu lascia stare le cose come stanno...nessuno ti impedisce di provare simpatia per claudio...
> 
> mica si offendono...
> e poi guarda...
> ...


Annuccia hai notato come farfalla e simy si siano OSCURIZZATE?mica le conosco così io....!Io divento buonino e loro diventano aggressive,mi piacciono....!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Vabbè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhhh dice che Tebastra fa paura? nahh Tebastra è brava, basta riuscire a farle capire che sta prendendo una cantonata!


Brava non brava è un osso altrettanto duro,è molto costante....!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia hai notato come farfalla e simy si siano OSCURIZZATE?mica le conosco così io....!Io divento buonino e loro diventano aggressive,mi piacciono....!



Paracaculo sei !!:rotfl::rotfl: sei mitico oscù davvero ti dico, sei davvero grande.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per via dei termometri o di uno scemo?  shhh bimbuzza non rispondere.


dadaismo avanzato, quasi un secolo dopo. Bel colpo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzica!! ho toccato la donna! la femmina! non sia mai!! sono andato oltre pensando di far intercedere chi per me sapeva quello che io so! noo non sia mai!! avere un'amico comune ed usarlo per avere la pace.
> 
> Farfy cresci, ed anche tu sii fiera di te stessa eh. Che minchiate pure tu ne dici tante, e mica sto a sbarrare la bocca per fartele notare.





farfalla ha detto:


> E' arrivato l'Uomo,il nmaschio, che parla solo con quelli della sua specie per fare stare buone le femmine
> Senti Ultimo, io non ho mai detto di non dire minchiate. Ma non ti puoi permettere di mandare un mp a una persona, fosse anche il mio migliore amico, per chiedergli di farmi ragionare o smettere.
> Ma sei fuori?
> Se lo avessi fatto a me avresti ottenuto l'esatto opposto
> Mica sono un lombrico celebroleso che non puoi parlare con me





Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu ti senti offesa e celebrolesa a me può soltanto dispiacere eh! di certo non era mia intenzione ne di pensiero ne di gesto andando in MP da oscuro, ma mi pare che lo abbia scritto eh!
> 
> Certo che sentirsi celebrolesi e pensare che uno si sente maschio per essere andato in MP, per i motivi prima scritti, minchia farfy tu stai male davvero.
> 
> La sua specie? maschi? celebrolesi? aòh ma datti una calmata che è soltanto la tua mente che pensa questo non la mia. chiaro farfy?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti tesoro, la calmata se sei agita devi dartela tu e farfalla, perchè, specie maschi celebrolesi etc sono parole sue non mie. vusavècomprì? we? si yes? da?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro non ho scritto io quello, quindi se ti va mi fai compagnia ? sono in bagno sveglia anche te eh! :bacio:


*
L'HAI SCRITTO TU* cazzo ma rileggi una volta ti ho anche quotato dove


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> qualcosa...ma non ho mica capito: in pratica il fidanzatino l'ha sposata per procura col nome dell'avvocatessa??




Non l'ho capito bene neanche io ...
deve averla sposata a sua insapuca come non so ...

ma sicurametne lui aveva un obbiettivo nobile per stare con una ultra ottantenne...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava non brava è un osso altrettanto duro,è molto costante....!


Osso?  ciolla dici?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dadaismo avanzato, quasi un secolo dopo. Bel colpo.



Scusassi song daltonico e vidi moooolto dopolo. posso insegnarle un po di siculo bimbuzza?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci manchi tu a dirglielo.



eh, una fava e 2 piccioni. Belli grossi 


lo sai che scherzo, almeno su uno dei due piccioni


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhhh dice che Tebastra fa paura? nahh Tebastra è brava, basta riuscire a farle capire che sta prendendo una cantonata!



il problema non è far capire le cose a me, ma a te.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *
> L'HAI SCRITTO TU* cazzo ma rileggi una volta ti ho anche quotato dove



farfy...non lo ammetterà mai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusassi song daltonico e vidi moooolto dopolo. posso insegnarle un po di siculo bimbuzza?



proprio no.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Paracaculo sei !!:rotfl::rotfl: sei mitico oscù davvero ti dico, sei davvero grande.


Per una volta che faccio il vigile del fuoco.....nulla, volano cazzi dietro le quinte...tutti nel mio sedere...grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *
> L'HAI SCRITTO TU* cazzo ma rileggi una volta ti ho anche quotato dove



Ed io ti scrissi che si sei cascata come una mela cotta, ed hai scritto cerebroleso, maschi et compagnia varia.

Ma sbaglio o questo è un doppione di qualche pagina fa?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il problema non è far capire le cose a me, ma a te.



Si tesoro, è come dici tu, sempre come dici tu, sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> proprio no.



Ignorante!


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> farfy...non lo ammetterà mai.


è inutile ...facciamo che rientro più tardi che non è aria


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si tesoro, è come dici tu, sempre come dici tu, sempre.


no, no, è come dici tu. ma...senti, il nome de' 'sto pusher lo sganci o no?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è inutile ...facciamo che rientro più tardi che non è aria


At salut.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, no, è come dici tu. ma...senti, il nome de' 'sto pusher lo sganci o no?



 quale questo? cioè quello di qualche settimana fa? oppure il push che intendi sono io? :rotfl: 

Dai su che ti sto agevolando, su su colpisci. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Dai*



Simy ha detto:


> è inutile ...facciamo che rientro più tardi che non è aria


Hai bisogno di qualcosa?


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Però*



Ultimo ha detto:


> quale questo? cioè quello di qualche settimana fa? oppure il push che intendi sono io? :rotfl:
> 
> Dai su che ti sto agevolando, su su colpisci. :rotfl:


Per vogliamo dire che farfalla e simy incazzose sono più eccitanti?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia hai notato come farfalla e simy si siano OSCURIZZATE?mica le conosco così io....!Io divento buonino e loro diventano aggressive,mi piacciono....!



ebeh..


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> quale questo? cioè quello di qualche settimana fa? oppure il push che intendi sono io? :rotfl:
> 
> Dai su che ti sto agevolando, su su colpisci. :rotfl:


quello che usi abitualmente. Quello che ti dà la roba che produce questi risultati. Insomma, 'sta droga la vogliamo anche noi. Dacci la dritta per averla ed entrare anche noi nel tuo mondo di sillabe random e significati insensati. Sù, non fare l'egoista, non tenerla tutta per te.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per vogliamo dire che farfalla e simy incazzose sono più eccitanti?


Ehm ehm ..... se lo scrivo, o qualsiasi cosa scriverei mi sa che me la ributtano addosso, no no ho paura io.:culo:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per vogliamo dire che farfalla e simy incazzose sono più eccitanti?


perche'amico conosci donne che non siamo iper permalose,pronte a graffiare se sbagli una virgola....munite di mega coda pagliuta?????


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Sor claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm ehm ..... se lo scrivo, o qualsiasi cosa scriverei mi sa che me la ributtano addosso, no no ho paura io.:culo:


A me la donna svuota tombini arrapa......da sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quello che usi abitualmente. Quello che ti dà la roba che produce questi risultati. Insomma, 'sta droga la vogliamo anche noi. Dacci la dritta per averla ed entrare anche noi nel tuo mondo di sillabe random e significati insensati. Sù, non fare l'egoista, non tenerla tutta per te.


Solo ad un patto però! che mi starai sempre sottomessa!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per vogliamo dire che farfalla e simy incazzose sono più eccitanti?



Su questo non ci sono dubbi........Bei ricordi


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo ad un patto però! che mi starai sempre sottomessa!



non dire cazzate e sgancia il nome


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me la *donna svuota tombin*i arrapa......da sempre.




:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'amico conosci donne che non siamo iper permalose,pronte a graffiare se sbagli una virgola....munite di mega coda pagliuta?????



E noi con la nostra forza a sbatterle al muro e strappare le mutande? si bello vero? E dire ora sarai mia!!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'amico conosci donne che non siamo iper permalose,pronte a graffiare se sbagli una virgola....munite di mega coda pagliuta?????


Lothar consiglio spassionato: stanne fuori.......davvero


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'amico conosci donne che non siamo iper permalose,pronte a graffiare se sbagli una virgola....munite di mega coda pagliuta?????


Si,ma la simy e farfy son sempre composte e morigerate,vederle così agrressive,vedere questa luce oscura nei loro occhi...mi fa piacere....!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me la donna svuota tombini arrapa......da sempre.



Anche a me talvolta.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

:rotfl:





free ha detto:


> qualcosa...ma non ho mica capito: in pratica* il fidanzatino* l'ha sposata per procura col nome dell'avvocatessa??


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Si provo forte attrazione per le svuota tombini e le sgonfia piselli,non mi piacciono le addrizza cazzi....per nulla!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Siii*



farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar consiglio spassionato: stanne fuori.......davvero


Quando minacci poi sei da erezione incontrollata....!Ancora ti prego...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non dire cazzate e sgancia il nome



 quando mai non sparo cazzate io ou! cioè non infierire eh fermati!! fermatevi e non quotatemi!!

Tesoro, e permettimi il tesoro come se davvero tu fossi una figlia ( calmati eh). ho posto la mia condizione, sottomettiti al maschio rimitivo: e sarai soddisfatta!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar consiglio spassionato: stanne fuori.......davvero



Da quando Lothar non può esprimere la sua?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando minacci poi sei da erezione incontrollata....!Ancora ti prego...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


>


Adoro le donne che minacciano ti giuro,poi farfalla.....


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'amico conosci donne che non siamo iper permalose,pronte a graffiare se sbagli una virgola....munite di mega coda pagliuta?????


 vero . però pare che ti piacciano comunque, sicché


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro le donne che minacciano ti giuro,poi farfalla.....


Ma non è che Ultimo ti piace tanto perchè ti viene sempre appresso a ridere come un deficiente qualsivoglia scemenza scrivi? Chiedo eh. Sennò non si spiega.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che Ultimo ti piace tanto perchè ti viene sempre appresso a ridere come un deficiente qualsivoglia scemenza scrivi? Chiedo eh. Sennò non si spiega.


No io non ho detto che mi piace ultimo,ho scritto che ho una spiccata simpatia per lui,mi sembra un persoanggio da fumetto,vedi jb io subisco il fascino del particolare capisci?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro le donne che minacciano ti giuro,poi farfalla.....



oscù mi sono divertito un sacco!, mi spiace un po per Simy e farfy che, insomma potevano anche mediare, farfy facendosi gli affari suoi, Simy dando ascolto ad un amico comune. ( ora so azzia tua eh) 

Tebastra stavolta è stata poco incisiva, AB  sembra stia sottomettendosi, i toni mi sembrano diversi, ma si ripiglierà! si si è tosta la bimbuzza. 

Io smammo, cioè minnivaiu, cioè vado via che ho qualcosina da fare.  

bonsuaratutlemondedanchachimevuolemorto. na toccata è d'obligo eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> quando mai non sparo cazzate io ou!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che Ultimo ti piace tanto perchè ti viene sempre appresso a ridere come un deficiente qualsivoglia scemenza scrivi? Chiedo eh. Sennò non si spiega.



 Ecchilo vivo e ruspante! ciao giocchino, domani ci si legge eh.  

Hai anche litigato con sbri, dovresti vergognarti e di brutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No io non ho detto che mi piace ultimo,ho scritto che ho una spiccata simpatia per lui,mi sembra un persoanggio da fumetto,vedi jb io subisco il fascino del particolare capisci?


Pervertito.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscù mi sono divertito un sacco!, mi spiace un po per Simy e farfy che, insomma potevano anche mediare, farfy facendosi gli affari suoi, Simy dando ascolto ad un amico comune. ( ora so azzia tua eh)
> 
> Tebastra stavolta è stata poco incisiva, AB sembra stia sottomettendosi, i toni mi sembrano diversi, ma si ripiglierà! si si è tosta la bimbuzza.
> 
> ...


Spiace ma è stato belle vedervi litigare,poi quelle due aggressive,mhhh le gaurdo sotto un'altra luce da oggi....!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar consiglio spassionato: stanne fuori.......davvero


farfallina...ti tira il lato B????..poi lo sai io lerisse da osteria le evito....mi meraviglio di te..e della Simy


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pervertito.


La mia più grande perversione è la fedeltà intellettuale.Rifletti caro....!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Zio*



lothar57 ha detto:


> farfallina...ti tira il lato B????..poi lo sai io lerisse da osteria le evito....mi meraviglio di te..e della Simy


Lothar ma sono adoirabili così,altro che suorine,io le adoro quando sono così cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia più grande perversione è la fedeltà intellettuale.Rifletti caro....!


Temo d'avercelo come vizio, più che come virtù.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo d'avercelo come vizio, più che come virtù.


che cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando minacci poi sei da erezione incontrollata....!Ancora ti prego...:rotfl:



Se andiamo avanti così finiamo male tutti e due


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo d'avercelo come vizio, più che come virtù.


Infatti è la mia più grande perversione,poi ci sono i culi!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se andiamo avanti così finiamo male tutti e due


Farfy quando minacci sei proprio irresistibile...!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfallina...ti tira il lato B????..*poi lo sai io lerisse da osteria le evito*....mi meraviglio di te..e della Simy


Il punto è che le attrai, specie quando te n'esci con qualche miagolata un po' così. Però sappi sempre che io TVB incondizionatamente, anche se capita che prendo la scopa e ti prendo a scopate per tutta casa.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti è la mia più grande perversione,poi ci sono i culi!


non si era capito ancora....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfallina...ti tira il lato B????..poi lo sai io lerisse da osteria le evito....mi meraviglio di te..e della Simy


Se mi gira so a chi rivolgermi.....sono certa che Oscuro saprà come calmarmi









non volevo dire che non puoi dire la tua. ma se entri sarcastico parlando di permalosità delle donne quando qui l'unico permaloso è proprio un uomo, scusa ma nervosa come sono te lo faccio notare


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi gira so a chi rivolgermi*.....sono certa che Oscuro saprà come calmarmi
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pure io :clava:


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscù mi sono divertito un sacco!, mi spiace un po per Simy e farfy che, insomma potevano anche mediare, farfy facendosi gli affari suoi, Simy dando ascolto ad un amico comune. ( ora so azzia tua eh)
> 
> *Tebastra stavolta è stata poco incisiva*, AB  sembra stia sottomettendosi, i toni mi sembrano diversi, ma si ripiglierà! si si è tosta la bimbuzza.
> 
> ...



perchè non mi chiamo chisciotte, e quando non c'è soluzione di causa la mollo.
da sempre è un mio modus operandi.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi gira so a chi rivolgermi.....sono certa che Oscuro saprà come calmarmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> pure io :clava:






:rotfl:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> pure io :clava:


Oggi siete state fantastiche,da cazzo dritto.Mi minacciate pure domani?


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Annuccia ha detto:


> non si era capito ancora....


Ci tenervo a ricordarlo!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi gira so a chi rivolgermi.....sono certa che Oscuro saprà come calmarmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo oggi ho qualche dubbio....:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi gira so a chi rivolgermi.....sono certa che Oscuro saprà come calmarmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai fai prima a venire qua'darling...lo sai che Lothar rende calmi e sereni..mica sono eunuco come Mass

mia cara io parlo di vita vissuta..non di roba virtuale...poi e'il suo bello no??.la donna deve essere permalosa..perche'la ''caccia'' e'piu'dura..e alla fine piu bella la meta..non sparare Farfy..


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io :clava:



Ma io e te non eravamo alleate?


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io e te non eravamo alleate?



sempre amica :amici:
solo io e te però


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mai fai prima a venire qua'darling...lo sai che Lothar rende calmi e sereni..mica sono eunuco come Mass
> 
> mia cara io parlo di vita vissuta..non di roba virtuale...poi e'il suo bello no??.la donna deve essere permalosa..perche'la ''caccia'' e'piu'dura..e alla fine piu bella la meta..non sparare Farfy..



mi hai strappato un sorriso. lo ammetto


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

[


farfalla ha detto:


> mi hai strappato un sorriso. lo ammetto







beh voleva strapparti altro....
ma già è un inizio....





D)


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mai fai prima a venire qua'darling...lo sai che Lothar rende calmi e sereni..mica sono eunuco come Mass
> 
> mia cara io parlo di vita vissuta*..non di roba virtuale...*poi e'il suo bello no??.*la donna deve essere permalosa..perche'la ''caccia'' e'piu'dura..*e alla fine piu bella la meta..non sparare Farfy..


Scusa Micione, ma che scrivi di come dev'essere una donna e di vita vissuta e non roba virtuale che tu, in pratica, acchiappi solo su internet e per di più su chat (o forum o quello che è) a tema? Non sto usando la scopa, eh. Non ancora, per lo meno. Se vieni fuori con la storia che lì è addirittura più difficile perchè stanno tutte sul chi va la e poi viene fuori che sbagli pure i nomi ti tolgo le crocchette, quindi prenditi il tuo buon tempo per pensarci.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi hai strappato un sorriso. lo ammetto



ahahahahh..modestamente e'la mia specialita'....poi riuscirci con te e'altamente soddisfacente


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



Annuccia ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lothar non è da strappo...!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahh..modestamente e'la mia specialita'....poi riuscirci con te e'altamente soddisfacente


In effetti a te basta calarti le mutande.e son risate a nastro...!!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar non è da strappo...!


taglio e cucito?




no
non credo


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



Annuccia ha detto:


> taglio e cucito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lothar è da ingroppata riflessiva...ha stile.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar ma sono adoirabili così,altro che suorine,io le adoro quando sono così cazzo.


Ti rivelero'un''segreto lothariano''...le donne ''piatte''non le sopporto..infatti quelle incontrate,se aria tipo cavedano del lago maggiore in maionese,le scartavo subito,oppure se gia 'dall'email capisco che sono invornite.Favolose quelle toste..che si incazzano con niente..che si offendono a ..nastro....allora si amico che mi diverto


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti rivelero'un''segreto lothariano''...le donne ''piatte''non le sopporto..infatti quelle incontrate,se aria tipo cavedano del lago maggiore in maionese,le scartavo subito,oppure se gia 'dall'email capisco che sono invornite.Favolose quelle toste..che si incazzano con niente..che si offendono a ..nastro....allora si amico che mi diverto


Quelle che ti mordicchiano il pisello poi....!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè non mi chiamo chisciotte, e quando non c'è soluzione di causa la mollo.
> da sempre è un mio modus operandi.


stavolta vengo con te. Giuro.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Micione, ma che scrivi di come dev'essere una donna e di vita vissuta e non roba virtuale che tu, in pratica, acchiappi solo su internet e per di più su chat (o forum o quello che è) a tema? Non sto usando la scopa, eh. Non ancora, per lo meno. Se vieni fuori con la storia che lì è addirittura più difficile perchè stanno tutte sul chi va la e poi viene fuori che sbagli pure i nomi ti tolgo le crocchette, quindi prenditi il tuo buon tempo per pensarci.


be'amico prima o poi le vedi no???...i nomi non li uso piu'..tesoro e basta...le crocchette non puoi levarmele..popi io sono un aristogatto..compramele buone.non al lidl.........


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'amico prima o poi le vedi no???...i nomi non li uso piu'..tesoro e basta...le crocchette non puoi levarmele..popi io sono un aristogatto..compramele buone.non al lidl.........


Ma quando arrivi a vedere sai già come va a finire, Micione. Vabbè. Nonostante io bazzichi i discount, per te solo roba di prima scelta o sceltissima, coccolone mio!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando arrivi a vedere sai già come va a finire, Micione. Vabbè. Nonostante io bazzichi i discount, per te solo roba di prima scelta o sceltissima, coccolone mio!


No ascolta Jo..non ci capiamo...esempio..

quella che inseguo ora no so neanche che faccia abbia e lei idem di me...sentita 2 volte al cell,scambiate pero'tante email.Se la vedro',perche'e'indecisa,non so come andra 'a finire..magari 5 min di chiacchere poi addio..capito???


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No ascolta Jo..non ci capiamo...esempio..
> 
> quella che inseguo ora no so neanche che faccia abbia e lei idem di me...sentita 2 volte al cell,scambiate pero'tante email.Se la vedro',perche'e'indecisa,non so come andra 'a finire..magari 5 min di chiacchere poi addio..capito???


Si Micione, ma io, forse sbagliando che non sono propriamente avvezzo a ste cose a tema, penso che al momento che uno decide di vedersi almeno un paio di foto prima se le sia scambiate. O no? No?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si Micione, ma io, forse sbagliando che non sono propriamente avvezzo a ste cose a tema, penso che al momento che uno decide di vedersi almeno un paio di foto prima se le sia scambiate. O no? No?



eddai, vuoi mettere la sorpresa?


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai, vuoi mettere la sorpresa?



:scared:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:


eddai, poi magari ci provi col passante che non c'entra nulla pensando che sia Lothar...

insomma, improvvisare, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai, vuoi mettere la sorpresa?


In casi come questoi più che altro vorrei evitarla, sai com'è. Ma ovviamente non sono del ramo, e magari il Micione frequenta un sito tipo Scherzi A Parte per traditori.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai, poi magari ci provi col passante che non c'entra nulla pensando che sia Lothar...
> 
> insomma, *improvvisare, no?*



no!
:scared::scared:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si Micione, ma io, forse sbagliando che non sono propriamente avvezzo a ste cose a tema, penso che al momento che uno decide di vedersi almeno un paio di foto prima se le sia scambiate. O no? No?



si alle volte..rare..accade cosi'...ma questo sara'al buio completo.pensa amico...in un parcheggio.capito perche'dico..che molto complicato?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In casi come questoi più che altro vorrei evitarla, sai com'è. Ma ovviamente non sono del ramo, e magari il Micione frequenta un sito tipo Scherzi A Parte per traditori.


ah, non so davvero, io dicevo così. Per dare una sferzata alla monotonia (sua, non mia)


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si alle volte..rare..accade cosi'...ma questo sara'al buio completo.pensa amico...in un parcheggio.capito perche'dico..che molto complicato?



ma non potete avere un segno di riconoscimento?
Che so...il pipino fuori, palline cinesi in mano, vibratori sul tetto della macchina..


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si alle volte..rare..accade cosi'...ma questo sara'al buio completo.pensa amico...in un parcheggio.capito perche'dico..che molto complicato?


Per il parcheggio? (...)


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Tebe ha detto:


> ma non potete avere un segno di riconoscimento?
> Che so...il pipino fuori, palline cinesi in mano, vibratori sul tetto della macchina..


Il pipino fuori?per lothar sarebbe un problema,nessuno vedrebbe.....forse da vicinissimo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per il parcheggio? (...)



se poi è un multipiano è un attimo entrare nella macchina sbagliata...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il senso infatti è proprio quello. Ma qui è anche il posto dove un'incarognita anzichenò ti segue su altri thread per redarguirti di aver tirato fuori morti non morti, cosa che peraltro non ho fatto, e di non preoccuparmi di chi paga i server sui quali noi tutti perdiamo un fracco di tempo. Questo è il livello medio dell' "acutezza" di chi poi legge, qua sopra, figurati se non ci si strappa i capelli per un "vaffanculo e muori".
> Poi sul togliere il valore: io non è che tolgo valore o che, perchè nel momento in cui leggo una fesseria e la reputo tale per me non ha proprio valore se non, forse, a livello ludico. E quindi mi regolo di conseguenza. Cioè, non è che un'opinione ha un valore "oggettivo". E se, per me e ripeto per me, scrivi un pacco di fesserie ad un certo punto finisco per chiamarti fesso, ed è una conseguenza logica molto semplice.


Ma dai! Sei permaloso anche tu come una biscia se no quella che ti insegue ti avrebbe fatto una pippa e nemmeno le avresti risposto.
Su dai!
Dimostra un po' di leggerezza che ti aspetti dagli altri.
Non fingere di non aver capito, che hai capito benissimo.
E se non hai capito crepa!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai! *Sei permaloso anche tu come una biscia* se no quella che ti insegue ti avrebbe fatto una pippa e nemmeno le avresti risposto.
> Su dai!
> Dimostra un po' di leggerezza che ti aspetti dagli altri.
> Non fingere di non aver capito, che hai capito benissimo.
> E se non hai capito crepa!


Mi da fastidio la capziosità, quando poi è palesemente stupida va a potenza di più infinito. Quindi. Ah, e poi si, egocentrico come sono immagino d'essere bello permaloso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto chiarissimo, ora ho capito perchè te ne stai andando, ti apro la porta? Azzo ci fai ancora qua dopo quello che hai scritto mica lo capisco.


Pure tu dai... :voodoo:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi da fastidio la capziosità, quando poi è palesemente stupida va a potenza di più infinito. Quindi. Ah, e poi si, egocentrico come sono immagino d'essere bello permaloso.


Nom sei permaloso,solo rompicoglioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nom sei permaloso,solo rompicoglioni.


Non è colpa mia.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non potete avere un segno di riconoscimento?
> Che so...il pipino fuori, palline cinesi in mano, vibratori sul tetto della macchina..



ti faccio ridere...una volta era vicino alla macchina fotografica,all'entrata dell'iper...stavolta so che  auto avra'..lei pure. eparcheggio isolatissimo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mai detto che i maschi duri non salutano. Ma, secondo me, il tuo saluto era finalizzato alla ricerca del consenso, che del resto è una costante nel tuo caso. Un consenso "selezionato" certo, ma sempre consenso.


Massì massi! Tutti cercano consenso se no si parlano allo specchio.
Mi pari simpatico. Perché susciti ondate di disapprovazione? Magari mi unisco.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Massì massi! *Tutti cercano consenso se no si parlano allo specchio.
> *Mi pari simpatico. Perché susciti ondate di disapprovazione? Magari mi unisco.


Questo è qualunquismo, però.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia.


sono gli altri che lo costringono ad esserlo.
ma vai a cagare :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Massì massi! Tutti cercano consenso se no si parlano allo specchio.
> Mi pari simpatico. Perché susciti ondate di disapprovazione? Magari mi unisco.


Simpaticissimo...!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono gli altri che lo costringono ad esserlo.
> ma vai a cagare :rotfl:


Che brutalità.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> sono gli altri che lo costringono ad esserlo.
> Anche tu?dai che mi ecciti,insulta anche me ti prego...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono gli altri che lo costringono ad esserlo.
> ma vai a cagare :rotfl:



la classe, com'era? :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se poi è un multipiano è un attimo entrare nella macchina sbagliata...



comunque il parcheggio è una minchiata se la storia di nascondone procede, infatti con Man al parcheggio ci siamo visto credo tre volte, poi direttamente al motel.

Che senso ha fare il viaggio insieme se la destinazione si conosce?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se arriviamo al punto di* invocare la cassazione *siamo davvero messi male, fattelo dire. Non credo neanche che dare del fesso costituisca reato. Hanno anche sdoganato il vaffanculo, pensa un po'.


Vedi? Qui hai detto una fesseria. Mica penso che sei fesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti faccio ridere...*una volta era vicino alla macchina fotografica,all'entrata dell'iper*...stavolta so che auto avra'..lei pure. eparcheggio isolatissimo


Scusami Micione, sarà sicuramente il mio senso dell'umorismo vieppiù inesistente, ma che c'è da ridere? Rispondi, che poi mi dicono che sono uno spaccacoglioni!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma a parte l'ingiuria, che alla fine è un forum e chi vuoi che ti denunci per un "fesso", ma è che, magari, provare a fare lo scatto mentale per il quale se uno dice cosa fessa magari non è del tutto fesso, ma semplicemente è fessa la sua affermazione...O, meglio ancora, a TE sembra fessa.
> 
> boh. A me "ragionare col roncio" non piace. Poi, che di fesserie girino, qui come altrove, come negarlo.


Mi piace. Non posso approvare.
Però potrei mantarti a cagare per simpatia


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Qui hai detto una fesseria. Mica penso che sei fesso.


Ma hai capito a cosa rispondevo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque il parcheggio è una minchiata se la storia di nascondone procede, infatti con Man al parcheggio ci siamo visto credo tre volte, poi direttamente al motel.
> 
> Che senso ha fare il viaggio insieme se la destinazione si conosce?


ma questi due non si sono mai nemmeno visti, li sbatti direttamente al motel? Delicatezza, eh...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque il parcheggio è una minchiata se la storia di nascondone procede, infatti con Man al parcheggio ci siamo visto credo tre volte, poi direttamente al motel.
> 
> Che senso ha fare il viaggio insieme se la destinazione si conosce?


Tebe .sarebbe la prima volta..e mi va grassa..perche'il caffe'e'pure peggio.....dopo mi ha gia snocciolato 4 nomi di motel.pure fuori provincia


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe .sarebbe la prima volta..e mi va grassa..perche'il caffe'e'pure peggio.....dopo mi ha gia snocciolato 4 nomi di motel.*pure fuori provincia*


Pensa se ti toccava pure fuori regione...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi piace. Non posso approvare.
> Però potrei mantarti a cagare per simpatia



Da te lo accetto come fosse smeraldo


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe .sarebbe la prima volta..e mi va grassa..perche'il caffe'e'pure peggio.....dopo mi ha gia snocciolato 4 nomi di motel.pure fuori provincia


In macchina no?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In macchina no?


una volta avevo inventato una bella lotharata...parcheggio a piani dell'iper..ovvio ultimo piano,alle 9 di mattina..percheggiavo di fianco al container del clima.cosi'la fiancata dx era invisibile..poi era deserto...gran volpata!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> una volta avevo inventato una bella lotharata...parcheggio a piani dell'iper..ovvio ultimo piano,alle 9 di mattina..percheggiavo di fianco al container del clima.cosi'la fiancata dx era invisibile..poi era deserto...gran volpata!


Con tutto il verde che avete,una di milano mi ha portato nella pineta di milano marittima...fantastica.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In macchina no?


Motel (o altra casa, o appartamento. Eventualmente anche all'aparto, se si può) tutta la vita. In macchina al massimo qualche preliminare se non si ha di meglio ove andare.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tutto il verde che avete,una di milano mi ha portato nella pineta di milano marittima...fantastica.



ma era a meta'strada tra ilsuo e il mio paese...sui ns celeberrimi colli andato qualche volta...ma c'e'traffico di coppie clandestine enorme...sai come  e'qua'si gode..


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma era a meta'strada tra ilsuo e il mio paese...sui ns celeberrimi colli andato qualche volta...ma c'e'traffico di coppie clandestine enorme...*sai come e'qua'si gode*..


MICIONE TI AMO. MADONNA SE TI AMO.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questi due non si sono mai nemmeno visti, li sbatti direttamente al motel? Delicatezza, eh...



....ma visto che si parlava di lothar...non credo vada per farsi raccontare la divin commediuola.



O si?







COLPO DI SCENA!!!


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> una volta avevo inventato una bella lotharata...parcheggio a piani dell'iper..ovvio ultimo piano,alle 9 di mattina..percheggiavo di fianco al container del clima.cosi'la fiancata dx era invisibile..poi era deserto...gran volpata!



in macchina nemmeno se arrivasse Denzel W.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....ma visto che si parlava di lothar...non credo vada per farsi raccontare la divin commediuola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non portare male...al primo incontro sarebbe brutto,io voglio parlarci almeno due ore,la prima volta..con i miei occhi piantati nei suoi.in motel subito e'da bestie..almeno 2  3 volte la voglio vedere..poi farei la fine di Mattia e Man..cioe 'cilecca


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non portare male...al primo incontro sarebbe brutto,io voglio parlarci almeno due ore,la prima volta..con i miei occhi piantati nei suoi.in motel subito e'da bestie..almeno 2 3 volte la voglio vedere..poi farei la fine di Mattia e Man..cioe 'cilecca


Ah! Ma non è questione di bestie o no, e che più la vedi più ci pensi, più ci pensi più t'ingrifi, più t'ingrifi meglio è. Bene. In tutto questo, però, dovresti pure vedere come la pensa lei.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah! Ma non è questione di bestie o no, e che più la vedi più ci pensi, più ci pensi più t'ingrifi, più t'ingrifi meglio è. Bene. In tutto questo, però, dovresti pure vedere come la pensa lei.


tu non mi conosci..sono sempre salito in auto,per gli incontri,senza la minima emozione..della serie come andare in banca,o in posta..resto freddo,non mi emoziono.se va'male idem..sai capitato di aver girato le spalle,dimenticandola all'istante.cancelli il numero dal cell segreto..e via.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu non mi conosci..sono sempre salito in auto,per gli incontri,senza la minima emozione..della serie come andare in banca,o in posta..resto freddo,non mi emoziono.se va'male idem..*sai capitato di aver girato le spalle,dimenticandola all'istante.cancelli il numero dal cell segreto..e via*.


E grazie, se pensavi di trovarti una strafiga e scopri Minerva. Cioè non è bello, immagino.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è qualunquismo, però.


Perché
Comunque ci son rimasta male, speravo mi approvassi


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in macchina nemmeno se arrivasse Denzel W.


Io ho bei ricordi anche della macchina...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché
> Comunque ci son rimasta male, speravo mi approvassi


Mai approvato io. Alla peggio quoto e dico "quoto".


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai capito a cosa rispondevo?


Sì.
Ma mi "attaccavo" alla cassazione che non fa processi ma solo controllo procedurale. Era un'osservazione di forma e non di sostanza come accade a tutti di fare quando si vuol far passare per fesso qualcuno (vedi osservazioni precedenti sulle parole scorrette. A proposito anche a me aveva dato fastidio celebrolesa ma l'hai corretta scrivendo "da" verbo senza l'accento)


Ho fatto errori che ho corretto. Che rischiooooooooo!!! :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Da te lo accetto come fosse smeraldo View attachment 6437


Uffa non posso ancora :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma mi "attaccavo" alla cassazione che non fa processi ma solo controllo procedurale. Era un'osservazione di forma e non di sostanza come accade a tutti di fare quando si vuol far passare per fesso qualcuno (vedi osservazioni precedeti sullo parole scorrette. A proposito anche a me aveva dato fastidio celebrolesa ma l'hai corretta scrivendo "da" verbo senza l'accento)


Di solito quando voglio far passare per fesso qualcuno mi limito ad evidenziare quanto ci riesca benissimo da solo. In ogni caso, non essendo del ramo, ho scritto Cassazione come ennesimo grado di giudizio, sbagliando evidentemente. Chiedo vena, ma anche arteria.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai approvato io. Alla peggio quoto e dico "quoto".


Non intendevo "approvazione" in quel senso!
Ora capisco l'equivoco.
Per AB invece era un giochino derivato da scambi di questi giorni e intendevo quella approvazione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito quando voglio far passare per fesso qualcuno mi limito ad evidenziare quanto ci riesca benissimo da solo. In ogni caso, non essendo del ramo, ho scritto Cassazione come ennesimo grado di giudizio, sbagliando evidentemente. Chiedo vena, ma anche arteria.


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti rivelero'un''segreto lothariano''...le donne ''piatte''non le sopporto..infatti quelle incontrate,se aria tipo cavedano del lago maggiore in maionese,le scartavo subito,oppure se gia 'dall'email capisco che sono invornite.Favolose quelle toste..che si incazzano con niente..che si offendono a ..nastro....allora si amico che mi diverto


Come non quotare la tua filosofia? Se posso approvolo.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> stavolta vengo con te. Giuro.



Non fatelo, mi divertirei molto meno.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono gli altri che lo costringono ad esserlo.
> ma vai a cagare :rotfl:



Esci da quel corpo!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito quando voglio far passare per fesso qualcuno mi limito ad evidenziare quanto ci riesca benissimo da solo. In ogni caso, non essendo del ramo, ho scritto Cassazione come ennesimo grado di giudizio, sbagliando evidentemente. Chiedo vena, ma anche arteria.



Sei soltanto convinto, oltre brutalizzare le persone che stanno male altro non sai fare. Evita mon cheri di dire fesso agli altri, perchè qua di fessi non c'è ne stanno a parte te, e direi anche di cominciare a calare la pelata e di scendere dal piedistallo. 

Ngiorno Gioacchino.


----------

